# Discuss Anime



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 16, 2013)

Anime general. Why do we have a bunch of tiny little threads splitting off into obscure questions, threads for just furry anime, and no general discussion? You can ask your questions here without feeling silly and being a clutter bug. 

Someone probably made one in the past but it died I guess, or at least hasn't seen recent activity. I can't imagine that this forum has gone totally without one for the whole duration. Whatever the case though, this is still necessary, just to accommodate for all miscellaneous anime chatter.


*First thing's first:* _You got an anime list?_
Y) Post it! Here's mine: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Sideli
N) Want one? http://myanimelist.net/ and http://www.anime-planet.com/ are both good.

*Second thing's first:* _You have a favourite?_
Mine's The Tatami Galaxy, and it's perfect_._ Only 11 episodes too, so not a huge chunk of your time? Thanks for watching it.

*Third thing's fourth:* _What are you watching just now?_
Me, not a whole lot besides airing shows. Favourite airing shows at the moment are Psycho-Pass, Space Brothers, Polar Bear's CafÃ©, Shinsekai Yori, and Robotics;Notes.


Okay done. For the sake of a nice OP I'll stop my own chatter here, at asking and answering these few basic questions.


______

*Please keep in mind:*

Use spoiler tags where necessary, and remember to give the name of the show you're actually talking about. With "Custom Button Title" being the name of the show preferably. No matter where though, please mention the name of the show somewhere around the spoiler tagged chit chat. Additionally, if you're talking about multiple shows in a single post, put them in their own spoiler tags.

Use your own judgement to decide what is or isn't spoileriffic. But if in doubt, get out the spoiler tags just to be safe.






http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=bbcode#Spoiler

For example:


Spoiler: Psycho-Pass











Since this is the OP for a potentially large thread (who knows), I'll remind you to read the rules if you're in doubt, or if you have a history of poor choices.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=37&a=1


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2013)

Meh, I used to be into anime.  I still like some animes, but the problem with a ton of anime is that they rely on still frames for backgrounds and characters and most of the time when the character is actually talking the character doesn't actually move and the only thing that is moving is the charactes' mouth.  However whenever there is a action scene often times the anatomy goes right into "wtf human anatomy does not work that way".  If you don't believe me watch closely a anime with a not massive budget at the animation and whenever there's not a action scene and the character is talking.

There's a few good animes though with decent animation.  Unfortunately I can not stand for the life of me anime shows or movies with piss poor animation.  I don't care if the plot is amazing, if it looks like a bunch of still images in a slide show no thank you.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

@CannonFodder: You hit the nail on the head with that one.
My anime list! (It amuses me slightly that on myanimelist.net  I posted in the forums asking about furries and very few people came and said that they were furries. And yet here we are)
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Battlechili1
My favorite anime is TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN!
Seriously, that show was amazing. Giant robots combining to form more powerful giant robots to fight enemies the size of galaxies. It was pretty epic.
Currently I'm watching quite a few shows, Soul Eater, Inuyasha, Naruto, Tenchi Muyo GXP.....I'm also rewatching Casshern Sins.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> @CannonFodder: You hit the nail on the head with that one.
> My anime list! (It amuses me slightly that on myanimelist.net  I posted in the forums asking about furries and very few people came and said that they were furries. And yet here we are)
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Battlechili1
> My favorite anime is TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN!
> ...



TTGL was good, though I ended up watching the last 17 episodes all at once, so I didn't really savor the experience that much, which I regret.

I see R.O.D OVA there rated at 9. Actually started on that last year sometime but never watched the other two episodes. From what I watched it seemed cool though. Should rewatch it from the beginning sometime. It's not even long.

Also see Eureka Seven in your watching. I really liked that show, despite the flaws I could see. Maybe due to the length, I enjoyed the show a lot more than some shorter ones that I could say might have worked better in some areas. Maybe it just felt shiny and happy and that's why it resonated well with me.



CannonFodder said:


> Meh, I used to be into anime.  I still like some animes, but the problem with a ton of anime is that they rely on still frames for backgrounds and characters and most of the time when the character is actually talking the character doesn't actually move and the only thing that is moving is the charactes' mouth.  However whenever there is a action scene often times the anatomy goes right into "wtf human anatomy does not work that way".  If you don't believe me watch closely a anime with a not massive budget at the animation and whenever there's not a action scene and the character is talking.
> 
> There's a few good animes though with decent animation.  Unfortunately I can not stand for the life of me anime shows or movies with piss poor animation.  I don't care if the plot is amazing, if it looks like a bunch of still images in a slide show no thank you.



I guess that might get on some people's nerves after a while, but it doesn't concern me so much, as I forget the problem's there. I did notice that in western animation they actually animate the tongue when they're talking. Mouth animation is generally pretty poor in anime, I can agree. Half the time they don't even sync the words to the mouth movement correctly.
Action scenes, not bothered. Not seen so much of the gross anatomy you're talking about.

"Talking slideshow" is a bit drastic though. I have no idea what you've been watching if you think that's a fair comparison for anything, though I can see where you're getting it from.


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 16, 2013)

I like Initial D... :F


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

lol if anyone wants to call an anime a slideshow they ought' to watch Bakemonogatari. Closest thing to a slideshow that's still anime.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> lol if anyone wants to call an anime a slideshow they ought' to watch Bakemonogatari. Closest thing to a slideshow that's still anime.



Still also one of the best things ever despite that, and fanservice. Best dialogue I've ever seen.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Still also one of the best things ever despite that, and fanservice. Best dialogue I've ever seen.


Agreed. It was amazing.
It just had a lot of talking with little movement.
Regarding Eureka Seven, it was heavily influenced by Evangelion, so I can see why it would've had problems, but it is a good show, and i"m enjoying. Doesn't have a whole lot of story episodes though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I guess that might get on some people's nerves after a while, but it doesn't concern me so much, as I forget the problem's there. I did notice that in western animation they actually animate the tongue when they're talking. Mouth animation is generally pretty poor in anime, I can agree. Half the time they don't even sync the words to the mouth movement correctly.
> Action scenes, not bothered. Not seen so much of the gross anatomy you're talking about.
> 
> "Talking slideshow" is a bit drastic though. I have no idea what you've been watching if you think that's a fair comparison for anything, though I can see where you're getting it from.


It depends on which studio is animating it and how large a budget it was given.  After a couple years you do tend to notice it.  I was in the anime fandom for a entire decade.  After that long you will notice it and you will not be able to ignore it.  If it's a long dialogue scene or a scene where there's a ton of action the problem, if it's a subpar company making it or if the budget is low, is extremely noticable if you are paying attention.

And no this is not a "I hate anime" post, what I am saying is that I hate it when a anime doesn't put as much effort into properly animating a show or movie.

1)Jaws and facial structures do move when talking.
2)Your tongue does move when talking.
3)People do not stop moving when talking.
4)People you are not paying attention too do not stop moving in real life just cause you are talking to someone else.
5)Boobs do not gyrate like a earthquake.
6)Your arms and legs do not break when punching someone and then re-heal instantly after a dramatic punch.

I don't dislike 90% of anime cause I hate anime or hate the story, I hate 90% of anime cause so many companies simply do not give a fuck about properly animating a drawn show they expect people to just ignore gross anatomically inaccuricies.



Also as for my top anime movies it would have to be stuff like princess mononoke, grave of the fireflies, howl's moving castle and stuff like that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

I get what you're saying. Bones, Gainax, and Shaft are really good animation companies.
Gainax works with a low budget though. They just pull it off well.

Bad animation companies I know of include Gonzo.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I get what you're saying. Bones, Gainax, and Shaft are really good animation companies.
> Gainax works with a low budget though. They just pull it off well.
> 
> Bad animation companies I know of include Gonzo.


Bones is friggin boss.  FMA brotherhood was better than the original.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

I love FMA: Brotherhood. Though I do think the original did a few things better, like the girl chimera episode or Barry the Chopper being scarier in the original. But overall, yeah!


----------



## sunandshadow (Mar 17, 2013)

Is this list publicly visible? http://www.anime-planet.com/users/sunandshadow/anime/watched
I'm not currently watching anything.  I really enjoyed Princess Tutu and wanted something similar, but the closest I found was Tweeny Witches, but after a few interesting episodes it settled into being shallow and formulaic.

Also, I no longer think it's reasonable to draw a clear line between anime and western animation.  It seems silly that something like Invader Zim isn't on that list just because it was produced in the US.


----------



## GhostWolf (Mar 17, 2013)

I watch anime only when I find the series interesting. Mainly I like Case Closed, Nuku Nuku TV, Neirma Daikon Brothers, Golgo 13 among others


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 17, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It depends on which studio is animating it and how large a budget it was given.  After a couple years you do tend to notice it.  I was in the anime fandom for a entire decade.  After that long you will notice it and you will not be able to ignore it.  If it's a long dialogue scene or a scene where there's a ton of action the problem, if it's a subpar company making it or if the budget is low, is extremely noticable if you are paying attention.
> 
> And no this is not a "I hate anime" post, what I am saying is that I hate it when a anime doesn't put as much effort into properly animating a show or movie.
> 
> ...



Oh right, you mean when people totally wouldn't survive a fall but they stand back up. Yeah, I see that a bunch. Most glaringly in Redline, when the main character drives his motorbike off a cliff and lands on his back on a hill. He simply sighs and starts staring into space, totally at peace. It's funny though, so it's not all that bad to watch.

All three of those movies you mentioned are from Studio Ghibli, so basically the best acclaimed studio for movies. Madhouse is also really good for movies. They did all of Satoshi Kon's movies (Perfect Blue, Millennium Actress, Paprika, Tokyo Godfathers), all of Mamoru Hosoda's movies (The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, Summer Wars, The Wolf Children Ame and Yuki), Redline, and Metropolis.



Battlechili1 said:


> I get what you're saying. Bones, Gainax, and Shaft are really good animation companies.
> Gainax works with a low budget though. They just pull it off well.
> 
> Bad animation companies I know of include Gonzo.



I think A-1 pictures is pretty good. They did Space Brothers, Fairy Tail, Tsuritama, Welcome to the Space Show, Shinsekai Yori, Sword Art Online, Working!!, Ano Hana, Black Butler, and Magi. So they've got a good record of having nicely animated shows. 

Of course there's also Kyoto Animation, who did K-On!, Tamako Market, Hyouka, and that sort of rubbish. 

And Production IG, who did Ghost in the Shell, Eden of the East, FLCL, Psycho-Pass, Robotics;Notes, and The Sky Crawlers, from what I read that I've seen any of.

Though I'm not sure how much of these are guilty for the frozen frame while speaking thing, which I do notice, but not involuntarily. These ones I've just recognised do nice looking stuff.
@CF I get that you're not hating , so don't worry about that.

And just remembered there's also White Fox, though they haven't done a whole lot. There's Steins;Gate. But more importantly for what I'm wanting to mention, there's also Katanagatari, which you might want to look into Battle. It's an adaptation of a series of light novels from the same author as the Bakemonogatari series. So while it can be quite still for a while (one episode has 10 minutes of dialogue in the same position, though it fills in time with other things so it's not perfectly still), but it's very good on dialogue. It's 12 episodes, and every episode is 50 minutes long. When it was originally aired the episodes were aired a month apart, to allow for more care to be taken in the animation process.

______



sunandshadow said:


> Also, I no longer think it's reasonable to draw a clear line between anime and western animation. It seems silly that something like Invader Zim isn't on that list just because it was produced in the US.


I don't agree that Invader Zim could count as anime at all (episodic comedy with no overarching plot, and not a similar style to anything except Panty and Stocking, which in it self is actually a big parody of western animation and culture a lot of the time). But there are things counted as anime that don't make a whole lot of sense to me, and are listed just because they were made in Japan. This for example, a short film which would fit alongside any western short film, is listed on MyAnimeList just because it was made by a Japanese person. Doesn't make sense, and the walls between western animation and anime definitely are vague.

[yt]0V9BYAZP3yU[/yt]


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 18, 2013)

Everyone seems to have a certain genre(s) or character types they prefer.
Myself, there has to be some amount of comedy to the storyline. Such as Honey and Clover-the scene where girl is smacking the guy on the head with her foot while yelling at him was histerical. (Sorry if that was a spoiler to anyone). And as was mentioned by CannonFodder-it depends on how much budget the studio puts into the production. That can make or break a series, ova or movie.
But I digress, series' such as Welcome to the NHK, Honey and Clover, Ramen Fighter Miki, Animation Runner Kuromi, etc appeals to me. Normal character types in some occasional comical situations. (Slice of life stuff).


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 18, 2013)

I watch some anime. Not much, but some.

A list? Well I don't really have one so sorry ^_^;

Favorites? I like (and will always like) The Big O. Though Jojo's Bizarre Adventure and Mobile Fighter G Gundam run close to being the favorite of all. 

What am I watching right now? The aforementioned Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. It's actually pretty awesome so far, but I've never read the manga so I don't know if they've screwed anything up yet. But it's been fun so far!


----------



## Fernin (Mar 19, 2013)

I've found I care less and less for anime as I age. As it sits right now the only anime I care for is the Hellsing series and OVA, Big O, Blue Gender, FLCL, Vampire Hunter D, Speed Grapher, Outlaw Star, The Assorted Tenchi series, Cowboy Bebop, Akira,Princess Mononoke, Ghost in the Shell, Spirited Away, Howl's Floating Castle, and a few other category essentials. It may seem like a long list, but when you look at it compared to the amount of anime out there, or even popular anime on TV, it's VERY short and selective.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 19, 2013)

I pretty much don't watch anime at all except for Ghibli movies when they have a theatrical release over here. Anime _music_, on the other hand, is my favorite 'genre' so to speak and I listen to it every day. Digimon had some wonderful Japanese music.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2013)

I am not really an anime fan. There are just certain shows that I like. Just like I am not a massive fan of cartoons in general but there are a few cartoons that I do enjoy.

As for shows that I did like, first of all there is almost the entire Gundam universe. Especially the Universal Century timeline.
The last show that I finished watching was King of Braves Gaogaigar together with Gaogaigar FINAL.
Holy freaking shit that was awesome^^ Cheesy as all heck but still very amazing! As a collector it makes my cry to see that figures of Genesic Gaogaigar start at $400 on Evilbay ;__;



CannonFodder said:


> FMA brotherhood was better than the original.



Brotherhood was amazing. It was the first anime that I enjoyed after watching it again and I definitely want to watch it all for a third time.
The first FMA series was great as well though but I do prefer Brotherhood as well.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 19, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I pretty much don't watch anime at all except for Ghibli movies when they have a theatrical release over here. Anime _music_, on the other hand, is my favorite 'genre' so to speak and I listen to it every day. Digimon had some wonderful Japanese music.



Give the series "Kamichu" a try. It's Studio Ghibli-ish but not from them.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=5356


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 19, 2013)

I like DBZ, Sailor Moon, Ah My Goddess, Ranma, some of Urusei Yatsura, some of the Tenchi series, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, Panty and Stocking, Fruits Basket, Azumanga Daioh, and FLCL.

I have no idea how many, exactly, I've watched. I doubt I'd remember even half of their names.

I'm curious about Madoka Magica, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 19, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm curious about Madoka Magica, but I haven't seen it yet.



Ideally, unless you've already looked into it, I say to go on everybody's word that it's good and just watch it. With that, you'll get the most out of it that you can, not knowing what it's really about.

I've had some great experiences not knowing what to expect out of something I'm watching. Best example of this was when I was browsing for a new anime movie to buy on DVD on Amazon, and it came up with Summer Wars. 5 star rating, pretty looking art on the box cover. That and the affordable price is all I knew about the movie when I loaded it up, expecting from the title and front cover for it to be a nice movie about kids playing sports in competition in summer time. People who've seen it can imagine my surprise when it totally shattered my expectations.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 21, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Ideally, unless you've already looked into it, I say to go on everybody's word that it's good and just watch it. With that, you'll get the most out of it that you can, not knowing what it's really about.
> 
> I've had some great experiences not knowing what to expect out of something I'm watching. Best example of this was when I was browsing for a new anime movie to buy on DVD on Amazon, and it came up with Summer Wars. 5 star rating, pretty looking art on the box cover. That and the affordable price is all I knew about the movie when I loaded it up, expecting from the title and front cover for it to be a nice movie about kids playing sports in competition in summer time. People who've seen it can imagine my surprise when it totally shattered my expectations.



It sounds like you didn't like the movie, sorry to hear that. You can't go by the cover or vague reviews. Personally I liked "Summer Wars", but I read the reviews from animedb and ANN and watched the trailer before buying it. Also ask others what they think about a series, ova or movie. Okay the site myanimelist is kind of comical but they have groups and occasionally decent reviews to go by. Use as many resources before making a decision. You're not alone, I've bought some bad stuff myself, many people have.

Use ANN (anime news network) to do genre searchs: home page-encyclopedia-search, next page 'by genre'. There are loads of categories to choose-unless you already know about this then never mind. Sometimes buying blind works, but doing some 'homework' saves you from bad purchases.

Now to something else:
One thing that most anime fans can agree on is the dislike of copycats of a successful series. 
Examples: Tattoon Master, Outlanders and To Love Ru are basically rip-offs of Urusei Yatsura.

Then again, many storylines/series mirror others in someway. So it's all according to taste. Some would like Ouran High School Host Club yet others might prefer The Wallflower.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2013)

ITT;

-People who enjoy watching shounen and slice of life animus.

-People who enjoy watching mech animus.

-People who just grew up with animus and doesn't watch them anymore.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 23, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> ITT;
> -People who enjoy watching mech animus.



GA-GA-GA GA-GA-GA GAOGAIGAR!
GA-GA-GA GA-GA-GA-GA GAOGAIGAR! â™ªâ™«


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 23, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>



So much screaming... So much courage... So much awesome <3


----------



## Fernin (Mar 23, 2013)

I forgot to menton Ergo Proxy. Another good.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 23, 2013)

Ahhh I wish I was still into anime as I was but I find myself getting pickier and pickier. I tried to watch this thing everyone on my tumblr was talking about (Magi?) but I ended up just being like "welp that certainly is an anime" and moving on hahaha

Let's see favorite recent stuff...
- Tatami Galaxy is my most favorite thing EVERRR it literally changed my lifeee I wish I was joking haha... :c I cried so hard at the end because it related so much to things going on in my life
- Mushishi that show/manga is just pure GOLD man
- Anything Gundam... just starting to try to get into UC stuff but my current fave is 00... yeah I know I know
- BLACKJACK <3
- Tiger and Bunny
- Kuragehime
- Actually you know what lemme just make a list or something

EDIT: OKAY HERE IT IS it's nowhere neaaaaar done but I gotta go take a shower http://myanimelist.net/animelist/marzigirl


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2013)

Zydala said:


> Ahhh I wish I was still into anime as I was but I find myself getting pickier and pickier. I tried to watch this thing everyone on my tumblr was talking about (Magi?) but I ended up just being like "welp that certainly is an anime" and moving on hahaha
> 
> Let's see favorite recent stuff...
> - Tatami Galaxy is my most favorite thing EVERRR it literally changed my lifeee I wish I was joking haha... :c I cried so hard at the end because it related so much to things going on in my life
> ...



OO was awesome. Especially the first season. The second season was a little weird and the movie kind of sucked though. But still enjoyable overall.
The UC stuff is a lot better overall though in my opinion.


----------



## GhostWolf (Mar 24, 2013)

What I like is more or less what I own

Case Closed
Final Fantasy Unltd.
Ghost Stories
Golgo 13
Neirma Daikon Brothers
Ninja Nonsense
Nuku Nuku TV
Robotech
Star Blazers

My fav is easy

Case Closed, has to be the best mystery series ever made...and it's anime series for kids. Each mystery is multi-layered and takes so many twists, even if your a hardcore mystery fan you will love Case Closed.

To what I am currently watching

Even though I have tried a bunch of different series, I have yet to see one that I even like.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 24, 2013)

GhostWolf said:


> What I like is more or less what I own
> 
> Case Closed
> Final Fantasy Unltd.
> ...



Have you tried "Mythical Detective Loki Ragnarok"? It isn't as good as Case Closed but still worth a look. You can watch it at Hulu for free (entire series). That will save you the cost of purchasing it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 24, 2013)

Zydala said:


> EDIT: OKAY HERE IT IS it's nowhere neaaaaar done but I gotta go take a shower http://myanimelist.net/animelist/marzigirl


Looks like your missing
Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team (OVA)
Mobile Suit Gundam 0080: War in the Pocket (OVA)
Mobile Suit Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory (OVA)
Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack (Movie)
Mobile Suit Gundam F91 (Movie)
Mobile Suit Victory Gundam (TV)

Because those are in the UC timeline as well.

I also recommend Gundam X and Turn A Gundam.


----------



## pukedshark (Mar 24, 2013)

I started watching Joshiraku recently and I really love it! I just wish it wasn't only 13 episodes ;_;


----------



## Zydala (Mar 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Looks like your missing
> Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team (OVA)
> Mobile Suit Gundam 0080: War in the Pocket (OVA)
> Mobile Suit Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory (OVA)
> ...



I was told by someone that to get into UC to start with the original, Z and ZZ and CCA and then work from there, so that's what I put on my to-watch list. I'll be putting these on there too soon enough hahaha



CaptainCool said:


> OO was awesome. Especially the first season. The second season was a little weird and the movie kind of sucked though. But still enjoyable overall.
> The UC stuff is a lot better overall though in my opinion.



Dude RIGHT? The first half of the second season was pretty brilliant imo but then the directors kept switching around and then LAZERS THAT BEND?? a MILLION Bring Stabbity??? WTH guys you're on crack. I still loved the ending I think it was really suiting. But the middle stuff was whaaaack. (Also I have mixed feelings on the movie lol)

I gotta get into UC I swear when I actually have time... @_x


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2013)

Zydala said:


> I was told by someone that to get into UC to start with the original, Z and ZZ and CCA and then work from there, so that's what I put on my to-watch list. I'll be putting these on there too soon enough hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watching the OVAs and movies together with the original three shows does help a lot though.
Also, don't expect too much from F91. That movie was supposed to be a full series but that idea was scrapped so instead they compiled all the material they already had into a movie. It's not terrible but it does suffer from bad pacing.

As for OO, the second season did start out ok and then went overboard rather quickly, that's true.
The problem main problem with the movie is the ending. Because there is none  At least not a proper ending. It just... ends. Like it hit a wall at full force and then just stopped.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 24, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> It sounds like you didn't like the movie, sorry to hear that. You can't go by the cover or vague reviews. Personally I liked "Summer Wars", but I read the reviews from animedb and ANN and watched the trailer before buying it. Also ask others what they think about a series, ova or movie. Okay the site myanimelist is kind of comical but they have groups and occasionally decent reviews to go by. Use as many resources before making a decision. You're not alone, I've bought some bad stuff myself, many people have.
> 
> Use ANN (anime news network) to do genre searchs: home page-encyclopedia-search, next page 'by genre'. There are loads of categories to choose-unless you already know about this then never mind. Sometimes buying blind works, but doing some 'homework' saves you from bad purchases.



Summer Wars is one of the best anime movies I've ever seen. I wasn't saying "I expected something great but was disappointed", I meant "I expected something kind of obvious but it kicked my expectations in the ass and gave me something much better". I can see how you might have misunderstood me there though.



Zydala said:


> Ahhh I wish I was still into anime as I was but I find myself getting pickier and pickier. I tried to watch this thing everyone on my tumblr was talking about (Magi?) but I ended up just being like "welp that certainly is an anime" and moving on hahaha
> 
> Let's see favorite recent stuff...
> - Tatami Galaxy is my most favorite thing EVERRR it literally changed my lifeee I wish I was joking haha... :c I cried so hard at the end because it related so much to things going on in my life
> ...



The Tatami Galaxy yessss it's really the best. Very few people who I know who've watched it can say anything bad about it. Literally the perfect series.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 24, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Watching the OVAs and movies together with the original three shows does help a lot though.
> Also, don't expect too much from F91. That movie was supposed to be a full series but that idea was scrapped so instead they compiled all the material they already had into a movie. It's not terrible but it does suffer from bad pacing.



Got it. Thanks!! Now what to do with all the time I need to watch this stuff....



> As for OO, the second season did start out ok and then went overboard rather quickly, that's true.
> The problem main problem with the movie is the ending. Because there is none  At least not a proper ending. It just... ends. Like it hit a wall at full force and then just stopped.


True dat. I liked the movie for the most part and what happened to all the characters/where they went. (and the ending with setsuna was like... baaawww ;.; at least for me lol). But it was pretty abrupt otherwise. Like... okay so now aliens are here and everything's okay?? haha


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Summer Wars is one of the best anime movies I've ever seen. I wasn't saying "I expected something great but was disappointed", I meant "I expected something kind of obvious but it kicked my expectations in the ass and gave me something much better". I can see how you might have misunderstood me there though.



I totally agree, Summer Wars really was amazing! If you love animation you need to watch that one^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2013)

Zydala said:


> Got it. Thanks!! Now what to do with all the time I need to watch this stuff....



I know that feeling  I have yet to watch most of the UC stuff as well X3




Zydala said:


> True dat. I liked the movie for the most part and what happened to all the characters/where they went. (and the ending with setsuna was like... baaawww ;.; at least for me lol). But it was pretty abrupt otherwise. Like... okay so now aliens are here and everything's okay?? haha



It really did have bad pacing. But I didn't expect anything else to be honest, so far all Gundam related movies have been pretty weak in my experience  The compilation movies were pretty good but the original movies? Nope.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 24, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I totally agree, Summer Wars really was amazing! If you love animation you need to watch that one^^



Madhouse basically. Anything by Madhouse is brilliantly animated. Redline wouldn't be able to get away with being as shallow as it is if it wasn't the coolest looking thing ever made. And really just everything by that studio is top quality.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 24, 2013)

Most of the stuff that I've watched has at some point have been on TV and are mainstream. Some were finished, some not:

- _*The Dragonball franchise
- Yu Yu Hakusho
- Rurouni Kenshin
- Naruto
-Mobile Fighter G Gundam
-Mobile Suit Gundam: The 8th MS Team *_(stopped watching before the last episode because due to something stupid that happened)_*.
- Gundam Seed *_("finished it" because I checked out the alleged ending in the manga) 
- *One Piece
- Bleach
- Wolf's Rain  *
- *Speed Racer X*
-_* PokÃ©mon
- Digimon
- Medabots
- Hamtaro
- Transformers: Robots In Disguise*_
_*- Transformers: Armada
- Zoids *_(_*Zoids Century Zero*_)
- *Zoids: Chaotic Century*
- _*Zoids Fuzors*_
-_* Flint The Time Detective: *_






Stuff that I only found on the web:

*Mamory-kun ni Megami no Shukufu wo! *





*Ladies vs. Butlers!*
The only series that I watched in one sitting. Ow, my eyes...


Movies:

Miyazaki movies like* Ponyo, Princess Mononoke, Kiki's Delivery Service, Spirited Away* and *Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind*.

*Macross II The Movie*:





I bought this movie, used, since the store was closing. It was OK. The art was awesome, though.

- The first _One Piece_ movie
- Some DBZ movies
- The first couple of_ Naruto_ movies
- The Ã¼ber-sad 1997 *Jungle Emperor Leo*. I sold it to another fur, and he _absolutely loves it_. He's a lion after all.

My thing, car anime:

- _*Initial D*_, all except the last half of the _Fourth Stage, Fifth Stage _and the _Extra Stage 2_.

_*Wangan Midnight:*_









_*A Tutto Gas (Yorishiku Mechadoc!)*_
[video=youtube;1UrCoUgf6BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UrCoUgf6BM[/video]

Had to see it in Italian. Worth it.
_*
Super Grand Prix*_:





A made-for-U.S. movie using episodes of _Gran Prix no Taka,_ which I'm gonna have to watch in Spanish because I'm sick of waiting.

*Future GPX Cyber Formula: *





I took a gamble on these because it was a flea market and the probability of finding the guy again 3 months later where slim. NOBODY knew what this series was about. Even the seller didn't know much about it! I was worried that it wasn't complete. Thankfully it was. It's really well-made and more down to earth than _Speed Racer. _A favorite of mine. I've got to keep an eye out for the sequel series...

Anime that back then I didn't know it was anime:
-_* Robotech
- Voltron
- Speed Racer

*_Other_*:

Beat King Golion:
*_





The uncut original series that gave us _Voltron_. I knew it was violent, but not _that_ violent! It's nice to see the original material, but after all that bloodshed and massacring, it'll be awhile before I watch those DVDs again...
_*
Interstella 555:*_





The mini-series/movie that got me into _Daft Punk_.
_*
Transformers: Headmasters*_





The Japanese take on the_ Headmasters_ storyline.
Bought it boot-legged along with the rest of the Japan-Europe- released series in deep Spanish accent, thinking that it'll never appear as a legit product. BIG mistake. They've all been released as official products. And it's said that _Headmasters _sucked the most of all of them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 24, 2013)

Does anyone here like Patlabor?

Cause I'm watching it right now and it's pretty good.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 24, 2013)

In my opinion, "Paprika" is a good mystery/thriller/psychological who done it movie.

As to series/ovas-recommendations:

Jyu-Oh-Sei: Planet of the Beast King
Solty Rei
Air Gear
Gunslinger Girl
Pet Shop of Horrors
Gakkou no Kaidan (Ghost Stories).

And for people who like something totally insane (campy/outrageous comedy series):
"Those Who Hunt Elves" 1 and 2. "Ready, Set, Strip"

Here's mine-"MyAnimeList"

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Imposer12

Yeah I have some hentai stuff in my dvd library (completed section) and in the Plan to Watch section.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Does anyone here like Patlabor?
> 
> Cause I'm watching it right now and it's pretty good.



I haven't gotten around to it yet. But it is supposed to be great!


----------



## GhostWolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Actually I forgot Mythical Detective Loki Ragnarok, I have the complete series on DVD and it's quite good.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2013)

Anybody else here watched little witch academia?  I hear the animation is amazing.  I'll have to check it out.


Also finally got around to watching Summer Wars.  Good movie, good animation.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah! Little Witch Academia was pretty awesome actually! The designs were really great!


----------



## Iero (Apr 6, 2013)

Hypothetically, does anyone know when the anime for Devil Survivor 2 comes out? I was only made aware that it arrives this month, and I've been awaiting its arrival for a long, long time.


----------



## Lyoto (May 20, 2013)

I have just finished watching Baccano! and I loved it.
At first I was really struggling to get to grips with what was going as the story jumps back and forwards all the time and there are so many characters but once I got into it I couldn't turn it off.  Lost a lot of sleep over it as I kept wanting to stay up and watch another episode.
Had to go back and watch it again just after I had finished it so I could try and pick up any little bits I hadn't understood or missed the first time round as so much of it only starts to make sense further in.

Next on my list is Psycho-Pass.

[video=youtube;wWpnhGWHNzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWpnhGWHNzA[/video]

I have heard good things about it from a friend at work but we shall see.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 22, 2013)

Forgot to include this one:
_*
Ã©X-Driver:*_






In the future, where no one gives a damn about driving and rather be driven by AI machines, it's up to the Ã©X-Drivers to answer the call when the occasional AI car goes out of control.
Age doesn't matter. If you pass the tests and have an internal-combustion-powered vehicle, you're solid. 

It holds the distinct honor of being one of the last -if not _the_ last- car anime made using traditional methods.
Only 6 episodes. It was good, but could've been better. The fanservice was painful to watch due to how bad it was. Totally tainted the only motorcycle-focused episode.

I scored the entire series from a _Blockbuster_ that was getting rid of its entire anime section. DVD boxes have a little sunbleach, but the discs were in great shape, and I didn't complain since I got them cheap.

*Ã©X-Driver the Movie:*





It's passable. The short's cool, too. Sadly, the traditional animation has been replaced with early '00s CGI.

The last anime series that I've watched:



> *Tenchi Muyo GXP:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrishaCat (May 24, 2013)

Oh wow Tenchi Muyo GXP. I recorded the show from Toonami on DVR. I've watched like 21 of the 26 episodes. The reason it had such trouble on the Toonami block was because it got bad ratings. Not a whole lot of people were watching it, and it was widely hated on the block, probably due to a combination of problems with the show, such as poor art and animation, a bad English dub, and very little action. It didn't impress people or catch their eye.
Personally, I liked it and really enjoyed it. I've still not watched all my recordings of it though.
I wish Erma was more prevalent in the show. And in her original form, not what it turned out to really be.
I also wish she was part of Seina's harem. I mean, why not, they already got him with Fuku in a way.

Also, is that pic from one of the episodes? If so, which one, because I like that pic.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 24, 2013)

Like 6 months ago I used to be a weeboo. I was just curious that Naruto and One peice are popular anime. Which is ranked higher than the other one?


----------



## -SHINY- (May 24, 2013)

Which website do we these anime to watch?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Like 6 months ago I used to be a weeboo. I was just curious that Naruto and One peice are popular anime. Which is ranked higher than the other one?


Sentou Mecha Xabungle

[video=youtube;tpoIiK8gk8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpoIiK8gk8c[/video]


-SHINY- said:


> Which website do we these anime to watch?


I use Bakabt


----------



## CrazyLee (May 24, 2013)

An anime mega-thread seems like a good idea.

Right now I'm eyeballing starting Attack on Titan because it looks bitchin.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 25, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Which website do we these anime to watch?


I watch most of my anime on tv on Adult Swim's Toonami block on Saturday nights.


CrazyLee said:


> An anime mega-thread seems like a good idea.
> 
> Right now I'm eyeballing starting Attack on Titan because it looks bitchin.


And it is amazing. I love Attack On Titan.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 25, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Oh wow Tenchi Muyo GXP. I recorded the show  from Toonami on DVR. I've watched like 21 of the 26 episodes. The reason  it had such trouble on the Toonami block was because it got bad  ratings. Not a whole lot of people were watching it, and it was widely  hated on the block, probably due to a combination of problems with the  show, such as poor art and animation, a bad English dub, and very little  action. It didn't impress people or catch their eye.
> Personally, I liked it and really enjoyed it. I've still not watched all my recordings of it though.
> I wish Erma was more prevalent in the show. And in her original form, not what it turned out to really be.
> I also wish she was part of Seina's harem. I mean, why not, they already got him with Fuku in a way.
> ...




People weren't aware that _GXP_ is over 10+ years old. I believe that dubbing is also old, like from the time it was first released on DVD not so long after the show's debut in Japan. 

You and I aren't the only one that felt the sting of the truth about Erma, Fur or not.

Erma "re-appears" a couple more times in the last couple of episodes. 

It's specualted that the character of Erma, at least her appearance, does exist due to the fact that all holograms are based off people's DNA or something. I forgot the details.

Let me show you 2 things that you might like:

This one could open an entire new continuity!
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/278/4/e/Elma__Tenchi_Muyo_GXP_by_Shellnekoconeko.jpg

I _really_ wanted to see an episode that showed Erma like this:
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/georgethibodo/Anime/Tenchi Muyo/Erma-Group-GXP.jpg

If it helps, I believe if Ryoko wanted to, ahem, spice things up, she can always bring Erma back. ^^;

Oh, the pic! Yeah I like it -and scene- too. ^^
It's from _Episode 23: Pursuit_, from one of the last five episodes you've yet to watch. Those were some of the best because we see some Mecha action and Seina showing once again that he's got a pair.




-SHINY- said:


> Which website do we these anime to watch?



http://watchcartoononline.com/
It has most things animated, not just anime.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 25, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> People weren't aware that _GXP_ is over 10+ years old. I believe that dubbing is also old, like from the time it was first released on DVD not so long after the show's debut in Japan.
> 
> You and I aren't the only one that felt the sting of the truth about Erma, Fur or not.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but there's some 10 year old stuff on Toonami that does look pretty good for its age, such as Inuyasha. Still 10 year old dubbing is almost always pretty poor regardless of what show it is. (Then again, Inuyasha doesn't fare well in ratings on the block either)
And yeah! I noticed! I've been watching more of my recordings, and I only have 2 episodes left to watch before I will have finished the series. I'm glad Erma was back, but sadly she didn't stick around. Seems like the person liked to switch forms a lot.
I'm not sure how that first pic would open up a new continuity though. Maybe I need to watch more Tenchi series. I started watching Tenchi Universe not long ago...
And wow on that outfit for Erma in the 2nd pic. Considering how often all the girls were wearing skimpy clothing (even the one that looked like a little girl), you would think they would've had Erma look like that. Oh well...
Based on what I know about Ryoko, she really could do that. Ha. New Tenchi series are still being made. Who knows what the future may bring?
And yep, I watched that one last night. I'm glad to see Seina toughening up all of a sudden. And that giant robot he was in. Suddenly it felt like I was watching Neon Genesis Evangelion or Gurren Lagann with how over the top and ridiculous things got. Actually breaking the laws of physics.....
Anyways, I should be finished up the series tonight! 
I hear that the final episode is very....crazy.


Edit:
I sure wish this video game was an anime. I mean, these opening cut scenes feel like an anime and were animated by the same guys who did Summer Wars, Death Note, and Trigun:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suChqJwGIBA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKtpSxS7ZSU


----------



## -SHINY- (May 25, 2013)

The only thing I like about anime is their graphics. I think anime is better than cartoon but it's my opinion. My favorite anime's are _Naruto Shippuden_,_ Sword Art Online_, _Bleach_, _One Piece_, _Space Brothers_ and _Saint Seiya Omega_.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Still 10 year old dubbing is almost always pretty poor regardless of what show it is.


What is The Big O?


----------



## TrishaCat (May 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> What is The Big O?


Well I did say almost.
Its a very well dubbed mecha anime made in the style of Batman: The Animated Series made in the early 2000s, possibly even late 90s.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Well I did say almost.


Almost doesn't count in horseshoes.


Battlechili1 said:


> Its a very well dubbed mecha anime made in the style of Batman: The Animated Series made in the early 2000s, possibly even late 90s.


I know, It's seems that you forgotten it for a moment.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 27, 2013)

I know this is not right place to share but my friend thinks_ anime_ is all about a _monster raping a school girl_.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 27, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I know this is not right place to share but my friend thinks_ anime_ is all about a _monster raping a school girl_.


Well, there are probably hentai like that....
You ought' to find a way to make him or her think otherwise.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 27, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Well, there are probably hentai like that....
> You ought' to find a way to make him or her think otherwise.



I said not all anime are like that but he still thinks that he just can go to hell I think.


----------



## partysmores (May 29, 2013)

*First thing's first:* _You got an anime list?_

Yep. http://myanimelist.net/animelist/partysmores

*Second thing's first:* _You have a favourite?
_
Probably a four-way tie between Panty and Stocking, Outlaw Star, Serial Experiments Lain, and Perfect Blue.

*Third thing's fourth:* _What are you watching just now?_

YuruYuri season 1, Shinsekai Yori, and Attack on Titan.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 29, 2013)

@partysmores:
Woah. Those 4 anime favorites are so very different from each other.
Awesome that you're watching Attack  On Titan. And I heard that that Shinsekai Yori is really good.
Also, dat Kyubey avatar.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 29, 2013)

List of furry anime needed here please....


----------



## -SHINY- (May 29, 2013)

(Bagi the Monster and Sands of Destruction) Do you have links for these anime websites so I can watch it.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 29, 2013)

Karloz said:


> They can both be found on Youtube.
> The first episode of Sands of Destruction can be found here, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c9z3JAdTpQ&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Dsands%2Bof%2Bdestruction%2Bepisode%2B1%2Benglish%26oq%3Dsands%2Bof%2Bdestruction%2Bepisode%2B1%2Benglish%26gs_l%3Dyoutube.3..0l3.5711.7295.0.7781.6.5.1.0.0.0.103.310.4j1.5.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.YvZgwwbQBWM
> 
> 
> Bagi The Monster of Mighty Nature is a movie, which can be found here, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grPOEN6WZ7I


Is Sands of Destruction still going on or it stopped?


----------



## -SHINY- (May 30, 2013)

Karloz said:


> The last episode ended years ago. It's a relatively short anime, lasting a little over 20 episodes.



Oh wow, then it will take me less than a week to watch it.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 30, 2013)

Oh yes, and here's my list: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/bigdoug
About... 80-90% complete as far as I'm aware. There's probably several series I don't have listed on there that I've seen at least a few episodes of, but really, I wanted to mostly list series I've actually completed. And the list doesn't get updated much... I saw black lagoon on "plan to watch" when I've actually finished it.


Oh, and who here besides Partysmores has seen Puella Magi Madoka Magica? Because if you haven't, you must. Has to be one of the best anime of the past 5 years.



Imperial Impact said:


> Looks like your missing
> Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team (OVA)
> Mobile Suit Gundam 0080: War in the Pocket (OVA)
> Mobile Suit Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory (OVA)
> ...



Only the first two are REALLY worth watching. Maybe Char. Haven't seen the last two. 0083 makes me want to punch things.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 30, 2013)

I just began watching Cowboy Bebop for the first time and wowow. It's amazing. It nails everything. Great characters, the animation is excellent. Funny, sad, great action scenes. I love it already.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 30, 2013)

I recently watched the first episode of _Sands of Destruction, _â€‹not bad.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 30, 2013)

What is most popular furry anime?


----------



## Lyoto (Jun 1, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I just began watching Cowboy Bebop for the first time and wowow. It's amazing. It nails everything. Great characters, the animation is excellent. Funny, sad, great action scenes. I love it already.



Totally.  I love Cowboy Bebop so much, both the series and the movie.
Got the first series as a Christmas present and I had already been online and ordered the second series and the movie after watching the first episode.
I really wish they had made more of them but like a lot of animes, the creators like to quit while they are ahead rather than keep going and produce inferior episodes.  They have teased a few times about making another series or possibly another movie but I doubt they ever will.

Same went with Samurai Champloo.  An amazing series but then they wouldn't make any more because they didn't feel like they could live up to the original series.

Total contrast when it comes to TV series and movie franchises in the western world where as long as people will keep watching or buying they will keep making it, no matter how terrible it becomes.  Although I would like to see some of these series go further it is preferable that they end before they ruin them.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lyoto said:


> Total contrast when it comes to TV series and movie franchises in the western world where as long as people will keep watching or buying they will keep making it, no matter how terrible it becomes.



What is_ *Sym-Bionic Titan*_?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 1, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> What is most popular furry anime?


Sadly, Bleach. I wouldn't exactly call it a furry anime, but it does have quite a few furries in it, and its one of those big longrunning action shows that become so popular so easily.
I don't think its that good though.
Gurren Lagann has furries in it, in fact plenty of them, and they are varying degrees of furry. It's pretty amazing, popular, and really cool.
Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature is popular with furries.
There She Is!!, though not exactly an anime, is a pretty popular really good and really short flash cartoon.




ElectricBlue1989 said:


> What is





ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _ *Sym-Bionic Titan*_?



A really amazing American cartoon that was cancelled prematurely, sadly.
:/


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> A really amazing American cartoon that was cancelled prematurely, sadly.
> :/



Exactly. 
Not all great western entertainment carries on to even contemplate the possibility of mediocrity. There's always an exception to the rule.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 2, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Sadly, Bleach. I wouldn't exactly call it a furry anime, but it does have quite a few furries in it, and its one of those big longrunning action shows that become so popular so easily.


Maybe if by Bleach you mean *Digimon*. Or Wolf's Rain. Or Pokemon. 

How many anthro characters does Bleach even have? Not as many as Digimon. Granted Digimon's popularity has waned since its heyday but I'd still say it's more popular and well known than Bleach.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2013)

Bleach=terribad.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 2, 2013)

A lot of anime doesn't do it for me, typically because it consists of some hyperactive music, hyperactive characters, and 'oh, this is so fun because we talk so fast and get so over emotional lololol let's make a DDR song outta our story!'  That being said, there are some classics in the medium I enjoy like Cowboy Bebop and Planetes and RahXephon. Recently, I stumbled upon a show called 'Black Butler' and while it's not the deepest experience, it's still a lot of fun.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 3, 2013)

Heh, Black Butler.

I've kinda wanted to watch that but the massive amount of female fans of that series that are only fans because they're "fag hags" or yaoi fangirls and because of the implied ghey in the series scares the shit out of me.

I'm serious about this. I once sat around watching a BB cosplay meet & greet at a con, and EVERY BB cosplayer there was a woman, and they made all sorts of implied homoerotic innuendo the whole time. 
Almost made me want to swear off females for life.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't feel any real affection for most, maybe not for any, of the animes I watched during teenage years (late nineties etc).

I was borderline anti-anime prior to '07. Then - I hope I'm not pissing anyone off equating "Japan" with "anime", but how the story goes, and I was interested in _other_ Japanese things at the time - I enjoyed my 2007 Japan vacation a lot, and because merchandise and whatnot for Dinosaur King ad Bakugan, started importing them to remember it by, sort of.

Then tried getting into Evangelion, Mai-HiME, Gaogaigar etc.

Then I felt no reason re-watch those ones. Then I decided anime isn't really for me.

Then I gradually donated all my anime to charity except Dinosaur King and Evangelion, and only kept the latter because my brother wanted to see the last few episodes and movie.

I'm nowhere near being anti-anime now though. I think certain anime fandoms can be obnoxious, especially - *I must get this off my chest* - Digimon fans, and can sometimes act everything their franchise does is innovative and amazing.

Firstly, nothing in Digimon is "deep" or "original" even by Toei standards. Digimon Xros Wars was pretty much the same gimmick they'd already used in Kamen Rider and Super Sentai several years before. Secondly, when I think "Toei", I don't think quality. I think cash-cow franchises of the "if we think of another gimmick we'll have a whole new season" variety.



CrazyLee said:


> I've kinda wanted to watch that but the massive amount of female fans of that series that are only fans because they're "fag hags" or yaoi fangirls and because of the implied ghey in the series scares the shit out of me.



The shippers can be more disturbing - especcially when they start shipping real people.

One time, some girl would sometimes ask me which of two  girls (not including her) I was in love with - any refusal of being the one from her preferred "pairing" and she would more or less threaten never to speak to me again.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 4, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Sadly, Bleach. I wouldn't exactly call it a furry anime, but it does have quite a few furries in it, and its one of those big longrunning action shows that become so popular so easily.
> I don't think its that good though.
> Gurren Lagann has furries in it, in fact plenty of them, and they are varying degrees of furry. It's pretty amazing, popular, and really cool.
> Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature is popular with furries.
> ...



Do you think _Naruto_ and _One Piece_ count as furry anime?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 4, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Do you think _Naruto_ and _One Piece_ count as furry anime?


Good point. It might be worth noting though I've seen very little of Naruto and One Piece, but I have seen at least a couple furry characters in One Piece, so I suppose you have a point. Disregard Bleach on that list.
The rest can count, though. 
In fact I strongly reccomend Gurren Lagann. While not as much of a furry anime as, say, Bagi, it's still got plenty and its a really brilliant anime.

And yeah, Digimon would be better to call a furry anime. I think its decent. I've only seen a little of the original and Tamers though.

Edit: Actually, since you are the one who asked, I'm not so sure that was to say Bleach was a wrong to consider a furry anime or if its a legitimate question, so, to answer your question, not really, and neither is Bleach. I don't know of any furry characters in Naruto as far as I can think, and One Piece has a few....
But yeah, scratch Bleach off. Its not a furry anime. Just has some furry characters.
I'd still call Gurren Lagann, Bagi, and There She Is furry though.


----------



## partysmores (Jun 6, 2013)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> I think certain anime fandoms can be obnoxious, especially - *I must get this off my chest* - Digimon fans



I can actually vouch for this, seeing old Digimon forums where they were all _so pissed off _that THEM Anime Reviews gave the first season one star. They got so much hate mail they ended up re-reviewing it with three stars.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 8, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> (Then again, Inuyasha doesn't fare well in ratings on the block either)




Inuyasha has been re-run for years. The anime community must be sick of it! Its saving grace has got to be that final season.



> I'm not sure how that first pic would open up a new continuity though.  Maybe I need to watch more Tenchi series. I started watching Tenchi  Universe not long ago...



Lol. No need to delve in Tenchi research. It's just my reaction, since I believe there could be meat on that bone. 



> And yeah! I noticed! I've been watching more of my recordings, and I  only have 2 episodes left to watch before I will have finished the  series. I'm glad Erma was back, but sadly she didn't stick around. Seems like the person liked to switch forms a lot.
> And wow on that outfit for Erma in the 2nd pic. Considering how often  all the girls were wearing skimpy clothing (even the one that looked  like a little girl), you would think they would've had Erma look like  that. Oh well...
> Based on what I know about Ryoko, she really could do that. Ha.
> And yep, I watched that one last night. I'm glad to see Seina toughening  up all of a sudden. And that giant robot he was in. Suddenly it felt  like I was watching Neon Genesis Evangelion or Gurren Lagann with how  over the top and ridiculous things got. Actually breaking the laws of  physics.....


I agree with EVERYTHING in this quote.




> New Tenchi series are still being made. Who knows what the future may bring?



Crap. Add another one to the list...



> Anyways, I should be finished up the series tonight! :grin:
> I hear that the final episode is very....crazy.


It is. But it's crazy good, as far as anime endings go IMO. It's definitely unpredictable! I hope you not only watched it but enjoyed it. ^^



> Edit:
> I sure wish this video game was an anime. I mean, these opening cut   scenes feel like an anime and were animated by the same guys who did   Summer Wars, Death Note, and Trigun:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suChqJwGIBA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKtpSxS7ZSU


Cool vids. I find it interesting that the guys that literally made once-popular anime are doing videogame animations.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 8, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Inuyasha has been re-run for years. The anime community must be sick of it! Its saving grace has got to be that final season.


The weird thing is, this is my first time watching Inuyasha. I didn't watch it any time before because I either wasn't an anime fan at the time or it wasn't on episode 1. I've finally been keeping up with it. Up to episode 28. I'm loving it. People probably are tired of it though.



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Lol. No need to delve in Tenchi research. It's just my reaction, since I believe there could be meat on that bone.


Well I wanted to watch more Tenchi anyway. It's fine.


ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Crap. Add another one to the list...


Newest one I know of is Tenchi Muyo: War on Geminar



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> It is. But it's crazy good, as far as anime endings go IMO. It's definitely unpredictable! I hope you not only watched it but enjoyed it. ^^


Oh I did. I enjoyed it thoroughly. A bit surprised with the turn of events though. As if Seina didn't already have enough ladies all over him. 



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Cool vids. I find it interesting that the guys that literally made once-popular anime are doing videogame animations.


I think they're still making good, popular-ish anime. Hellsing Ultimate being one of their more recent works. I think they may have also done Wolf Children, but I'll have to look into that.


Speaking of which, people were asking about furry anime: Wolf Children seems like a good one. It's getting popular too.


----------



## captainbrant (Jun 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2013)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Then tried getting into Evangelion


shit.


BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Mai-HiME


Pants on head retarded.


BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Gaogaigar


Monster of the week.


BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Then I decided anime isn't really for me.


Aka, I don't like anime because I watched some really shitty ones.


BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Then I gradually donated all my anime to charity except Dinosaur King


:V


BakuryuuTyranno said:


> I'm nowhere near being anti-anime now though. I think certain anime fandoms can be obnoxious, especially - *I must get this off my chest* - Digimon fans, and can sometimes act everything their franchise does is innovative and amazing.


To be fair, Most shounen show are pretty terrible. I know there's a few good ones out there like Legendz or Medabots.


BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Firstly, nothing in Digimon is "deep" or "original" even by Toei standards.


People like Digimon because there's no tournament BS or "I gotta be the best!" like in most shounen show.

In other word, Digimon sometimes has good writing (Adventure and Xros Wars arc 1 & 2) and sometimes not (Adventure 02, Tamers and Savers)  


BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Digimon Xros Wars was pretty much the same gimmick they'd already used in Kamen Rider and Super Sentai several years before. Secondly, when I think "Toei", I don't think quality. I think cash-cow franchises of the "if we think of another gimmick we'll have a whole new season" variety.


You're forgetting the fact that the purpose of these shows (even Dinosaur King) are to sell merchandise in order for these show keep alive.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 10, 2013)

Imperial Impact...You seem so similar to someone I know on another forum and on Tumblr. Have I seen you before somewhere else?

Anyways....
I've been watching Eureka Seven. Pretty entertaining show to watch. Animated by Bones, has teenagers that actually act like how you'd expect teens to act, has mecha, can be sad at times, has a love story, and is sometimes really upbeat and sometimes filled with feels.
I love it.

Also watched the first episode of Gunbuster. Real fun show. Mecha, forget logic, and lesbians. Definitely a Gainax anime.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 10, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Inuyasha has been re-run for years. The anime community must be sick of it! Its saving grace has got to be that final season.



Speaking of Inuyasha, its surprising how many successful-in-America anime didn't air in the UK (such as Inuyashaand maybe VOLTRON) or faired really poorly (Fullmetal Alchemist, Gundam... Seed maybe, Bleach, Naruto...)

Oh and Bakugan,which reportedly fared poorly in Japan.



Imperial Impact said:


> Aka, I don't like anime because I watched some really shitty ones.



Eh, can't afford to keep importing, and even if I imported something I enjoyed, I'm not sure how long multi-region players will be around...

I don't dislike anime exactly, I mean I'm entertained by some shows I see on TV, its usually I wouldn't rewatch those shows/seasons.



Imperial Impact said:


> To be fair, Most shounen show are pretty terrible. I know there's a few good ones out there like Legendz or Medabots.



Legendz sounds pretty good, I've considered importing before but wasn't sure.

Speaking of shounen, theres also those fans who don't know the difference between what's "okay for kids" by US censorship standards, and what's "okay for kids" by Japanese censorship standards and frequently talk about how "mature" [insert shounen show here] is. 



Imperial Impact said:


> People like Digimon because there's no tournament BS or "I gotta be the best!" like in most shounen show.



Digimon fans who like Digimon for what it is are fine. Unfortunately there's those outspoken ones who insist it's much bigger and more significant than it is, and apparently only enjoy it for what they want it to be.



Imperial Impact said:


> You're forgetting the fact that the purpose of these shows (even Dinosaur King) are to sell merchandise in order for these show keep alive.



I suppose that justifies the gimmicks. Its the "Digimon [or insert other show here] just reinvented the wheel!" attitude from some fans.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been watching my Eureka Seven recordings. Woah. Stuff is really going down. And Renton finally grew up, and Eureka finally gained emotion.
It's also finally starting to make sense. It's a very fun mecha show regardless. Watched episode 31 a little while ago, I believe.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 12, 2013)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Legendz sounds pretty good, I've considered importing before but wasn't sure.



Legendz is an extremely mixed bag in my opinion. It starts of unbearably stupid and childish but with great monster design and then gets pretty dark towards the end.
When the plot finally got going it was ok.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 12, 2013)

I was really hoping they would have been able to finish Satoshi Kon's final movie the Dreaming Machine, but Madhouse had some hard financial times. 

I did like about the first part of Sword Art Online, and Some of Accel World. 
Most anime I can't get into like before, it's so full of tropes and meanders in the middle only to try to deliver this "speed punch ending" it's pretty terrible.

I did like some of the past Anime movies that have come out like the Girl who Leapt Through Time, Summer Wars and Wolf Children.

I think one of the shows that I have to admit I was somewhat gripped for a while was Gantz...kinda had some creepy Game of Thrones shit going down in a way.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I was really hoping they would have been able to finish Satoshi Kon's final movie the Dreaming Machine, but Madhouse had some hard financial times.
> 
> I did like about the first part of Sword Art Online, and Some of Accel World.
> Most anime I can't get into like before, it's so full of tropes and meanders in the middle only to try to deliver this "speed punch ending" it's pretty terrible.
> ...


Ha. The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, Summer Wars, and Wolf Children were all made by the same guy.
Madhouse is having it tough of late? Hmm. I didn't know that.
I saw the first episode of Gantz and its both gripping to me and also really awful. The characters were mostly very unrealistic and bad. The character imagining everyone naked and then someone noticing him and pointing it out seemed unrealistic, and the attempted rape scene was disturbing.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah I know those three were made by the same guy. They were all good. 

Yeah I dunno about it being "unrealistic" in the sense that those characters being the way they were were very grey characters for many of them. I didn't like the main character at first - he's not heroic. A guy (sexually attracted to women) imagining girls naked is not realistic? I think it is, doesn't mean he's an insanely terrible person...just mean he's human. 

The manga got even more stupid though. I think I dropped out from reading it for a while - though it still had those great awful moments that make you wretch. 

Did laugh at Baka and Test, and Angel Beats even though it felt like a big plot hole in the reveal was very endearing.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah I know those three were made by the same guy. They were all good.
> 
> Yeah I dunno about it being "unrealistic" in the sense that those characters being the way they were were very grey characters for many of them. I didn't like the main character at first - he's not heroic. A guy (sexually attracted to women) imagining girls naked is not realistic? I think it is, doesn't mean he's an insanely terrible person...just mean he's human.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean that him imagining them naked was unrealistic. Its that everyone noticed and made fun of him for it that I thought was unrealistic.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 13, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Legendz is an extremely mixed bag in my opinion. It starts of unbearably stupid and childish but with great monster design and then gets pretty dark towards the end.
> When the plot finally got going it was ok.



Thanks. It would appear, unless I'm reading into your response too much or incorrectly, that you're implying or associating "darker" with "better", so it would seem we have very different tastes.

What I do enjoy though, are shows that can alternate between "serious" and "comical", preferably quite quickly.

I wouldn't mind something that takes a while getting started. I find often its better to start with episodes some way in as the first few episodes, setting up the events of the rest of the series, sometimes don't really represent the series proper; they're not what the "average" episode is going to be like.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 13, 2013)

Waiting for the last of the Berserk Movies to come out on Bluray. Really though, I was rather disappointed. I know people wanted the TV series not to be so "Budget" and still frames but it was a lot better in a lot of respects. I know time was an issue for putting so much information in 3 movies - but the characters were more fleshed out.

They didn't bleach Caska like they did in the movies. And really I thought they were going to go into more present day (I hear it's for the OAVs at a later date...but meh) I could have done without the rehash. Though I hear that Descent is gonna be crazy wicked and violent.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Waiting for the last of the Berserk Movies to come out on Bluray. Really though, I was rather disappointed. I know people wanted the TV series not to be so "Budget" and still frames but it was a lot better in a lot of respects. I know time was an issue for putting so much information in 3 movies - but the characters were more fleshed out.
> 
> They didn't bleach Caska like they did in the movies. And really I thought they were going to go into more present day (I hear it's for the OAVs at a later date...but meh) I could have done without the rehash. Though I hear that Descent is gonna be crazy wicked and violent.



Six more movies planned from what I heard. I enjoyed them, but it's nowhere near as good as the anime or manga. Got the feeling it was more geared towards fans of the series than a general audience.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Six more movies planned from what I heard. I enjoyed them, but it's nowhere near as good as the anime or manga. Got the feeling it was more geared towards fans of the series than a general audience.



The CG throws it off quite a bit. But Studio 4C is hit and miss, you can see moments of brilliance then you're like :/ Felt that way with the Thundercats 2011. Berserk is pretty much the only manga I've been keeping up with.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 14, 2013)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Thanks. It would appear, unless I'm reading into your response too much or incorrectly, that you're implying or associating "darker" with "better", so it would seem we have very different tastes.
> 
> What I do enjoy though, are shows that can alternate between "serious" and "comical", preferably quite quickly.
> 
> I wouldn't mind something that takes a while getting started. I find often its better to start with episodes some way in as the first few episodes, setting up the events of the rest of the series, sometimes don't really represent the series proper; they're not what the "average" episode is going to be like.



Better is relativ. The show just get's a lot more serious and less goofy towards the end and the whole thing actually feels like there is some sort of conflict.
All in all it was alright.
Oh also, when one of the female side characters turns evil she starts wearing some sort of dominatrix outfit (not really a spoiler, it's in the opening)^^
Also, Shiron is awesome.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 15, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> I think sebastian and ciel were originally meant to be paired, but the idea was scrapped at the last minute. so BB basically is yaoi. (and way too dramatic for me to take seriously)


Paired? 
Seriously?
Does anyone notice that Ciel is around 12 and his butler is a grown man? And yet fangirls ignore this? This isn't fricking ancient Greece.
Chris Hanson would like a word with you Sebastian...



Imperial Impact said:


> shit.
> Pants on head retarded.
> Monster of the week.


This coming from someone who only wants to watch generic 80s/90s mecha space dramas.
Your opinion doesn't count with such limited tastes. :V



BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Eh, can't afford to keep importing, and even if I imported something I enjoyed, I'm not sure how long multi-region players will be around...


Importing? Where the hell do you live where you need to import?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Imperial Impact...You seem so similar to someone I know on another forum and on Tumblr. Have I seen you before somewhere else?


Nope.


BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Digimon fans who like Digimon for what it is are fine. Unfortunately there's those outspoken ones who insist it's much bigger and more significant than it is, and apparently only enjoy it for what they want it to be.


Fair point.


CrazyLee said:


> This coming from someone who only wants to watch generic 80s/90s mecha space dramas.


And 70s.

A good 35% of them are generic Like (TV Patlabor, GodMars, Layzner and Brave)


CrazyLee said:


> mecha space dramas.


So UC gundam, Macross 7 and Macross plus?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 17, 2013)

One show that surprised me was Birdy the Mighty Decode (1st Season very much so). It sure has the great makings of an utterly raunchy show but it was treated much differently than what I expected. I wish they touched more on the political goings on in that show to be honest - it had a lot of great story potential.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> One show that surprised me was Birdy the Mighty Decode (1st Season very much so). It sure has the great makings of an utterly raunchy show but it was treated much differently than what I expected. I wish they touched more on the political goings on in that show to be honest - it had a lot of great story potential.



Second season was just a bloodfest, and the alien terrorist plot might have been more interesting if it wasn't set on earth. The show as a whole did handle the 'girl in revealing outifit' bit quite well, the whole series managed to avoid making me think 'guhhuh, bewbs'. Classy badassery.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 17, 2013)

Speaking of old mecha anime, I don't know if I mentioned it already, but not too long ago I watched the first episode of Gunbuster.
Giant robots, forget logic, and lesbians. It's a Gainax anime. I wonder where its going to go. It only has 6 episodes but the only thing that's really happened is that the main character has been approved for piloting a giant robot after some training and is being sent to space.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Second season was just a bloodfest, and the alien terrorist plot might have been more interesting if it wasn't set on earth. The show as a whole did handle the 'girl in revealing outifit' bit quite well, the whole series managed to avoid making me think 'guhhuh, bewbs'. Classy badassery.



The animation suffered in the 2nd season too. I wished we saw more of the alien races and why Birdie's race - Altairian were so hated/mistreated. It was more of a footnote in the series. The alien races I'd have like to seen more of as well. Just always felt they just scraped the surface of an anime (unlike Tenchi :/) that wasn't focused on a harem.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The animation suffered in the 2nd season too. I wished we saw more of the alien races and why Birdie's race - Altairian were so hated/mistreated. It was more of a footnote in the series. The alien races I'd have like to seen more of as well. Just always felt they just scraped the surface of an anime (unlike Tenchi :/) that wasn't focused on a harem.



I dunno, I always like when shows leave some mystery. Having everything explained to me takes away from the 'realism', or at least the immersion, and oh god the exposition always seems so forced.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;mQ-K_0vsdbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ-K_0vsdbw[/video]

Holy shit.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 18, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I dunno, I always like when shows leave some mystery. Having everything explained to me takes away from the 'realism', or at least the immersion, and oh god the exposition always seems so forced.



Having some mystery is fine, but I think explaining some of the issues with the Altairians would be more satisfying than what happened in season 2.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Having some mystery is fine, but I think explaining some of the issues with the Altairians would be more satisfying than what happened in season 2.



I'm trying to get a hold of the manga to see how it compares. Knowing how these things work I'd say it answers most of the questions people have about the series.

And I just noticed Netflix took Birdy off their site. And 90% of the anime :c


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 18, 2013)

If I remember correctly Birdy was from a cancelled manga idea


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

I used to think Naruto was a bad show. 
Then I finally watched it and I really like it. I should slap my past self in the face for judging it without watching it.
The action can get intense, the art and animation style are a bit different and unique, and I love the animation style.
Feels can be had at various parts when things get a bit sad. There's plenty of room for the characters to grow.
I really like it.

I've been watching it on Toonami.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I used to think Naruto was a bad show.





Battlechili1 said:


> I really like it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


I had a feeling you wouldn't approve. 
Though I didn't expect the amusing Big O gif. Your avatar fits so well with this situation too.
Look on the bright side: At least I don't like Bleach.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Look on the bright side: At least I don't like Bleach.


Bleach is a tad better than Naruto.

Just a tad.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 24, 2013)

Watching ( 1 ep left) Devil is a part timer (the English title of the show). That first episode


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 24, 2013)

Why would you like filler Battlechill1? Naruto is mostly filler. Is there any anime that actually has good filler that part of the plot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Naruto is mostly filler. Is there any anime that actually has good filler that part of the plot.


Macross 7 had some heart touching fillers.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 24, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Why would you like filler Battlechill1? Naruto is mostly filler. Is there any anime that actually has good filler that part of the plot.


Bleach's Murumasa arc(The Zanpakto Rebellion) was pretty good, despite being filler, I believe. It had its own story and all.
Also I've only just started Naruto. I could change my opinion of it.
If Inuyasha even has filler, its entertaining filler, I believe.
I'm not sure though. I'm not sure if some parts are filler that's hidden behind nice action and finding another part of the Shikon jewel.



Arshes Nei said:


> Watching ( 1 ep left) Devil is a part timer (the English title of the show). That first episode





Arshes Nei said:


>



I heard it was pretty good and funny too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;p186hl7sjVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p186hl7sjVo[/video]
Ohoho yes, OST is out.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been watching Bodacious space pirates. I like it though it doesn't really offer anything special.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 26, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> [video=youtube;p186hl7sjVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p186hl7sjVo[/video]
> Ohoho yes, OST is out.


I have been waiting for this OST for a long time. Now all we need is a full version of the opening.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I heard it was pretty good and funny too.[/FONT]



It drops the ball a bit in later episodes, but for the most part the cast is pretty likeable. Least it's only 13 episodes. Seems like they script it for 6 episodes throw spaghetti on the wall for the later ones.

Watched about 12 episodes of Attack on Titan - pretty good but I am getting really tired of the inner monologue and shaking eyes. I guess they blow their budget on the action sequences and shift to still frames, it makes the dramatic parts too long and over the top. 

Been watching Hero and Demon King which is sorta like a Spice and Wolf - lacking the more complex and sophisticated workings of economics, but they are using the same voice actors, and the Demon King is a funny character.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

I've been watching more Eureka Seven.
After 30 episodes the show is finally starting to make sense.
Eureka finally shows emotion and Renton doesn't feel like another Shinji Ikari anymore.
The animation is still pretty smooth, the music helps set the mood really well, from being super fun and upbeat one minute to being really sad or heartwarming in another.


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've been watching Bodacious space pirates. I like it though it doesn't really offer anything special.


I heard that Bodacious Space Pirates was a really good show.


Imperial Impact said:


>


What am I looking at?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> What am I looking at?


[video=youtube;GTOplYCfKTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTOplYCfKTA[/video]


----------



## Kord (Jul 3, 2013)

Finishing votoms during my 2 days off


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 3, 2013)

Just watched all the subbed episodes of Shingeki no Kyojin. My first anime in _years_.
Anyone knows when the next episode's coming up?


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 3, 2013)

Tis every sunday i think.
And yeah its the first anime i started regularly watching, mostly because it was the first one i found a way to watch it.
Its fucking awesome, starting to watch more and more anime now.

Oh and i got the first episode of Spice and wolf open in another tab. No idea what its like but i saw gifs of it around with a giant fucking wolf so i was interested ^_^

-edit- just finished, meh, i was expecting some carnage for some reason


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 3, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Tis every sunday i think.
> And yeah its the first anime i started regularly watching, mostly because it was the first one i found a way to watch it.
> Its fucking awesome, starting to watch more and more anime now.



YESH.
But then again, weeks will feel endless because of that, lol.
Oh well, gotta come up with artwork to pour my time into.

And yes.
It's totally amazing.
My friend just claims it's one those things the fandom has spoiled. I just wonder how, I haven't come across anything obnoxious or then I'm just joyfully oblivious what's happening around me.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;mR5uoxg8WXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR5uoxg8WXA[/video]
Casshern Sins is one of the most beautiful and sad anime I have ever watched.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Casshern Sins is one of the most beautiful and sad anime I have ever watched.


Shinzou Ningen was a lot better.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Shinzou Ningen was a lot better.


The 1970s Casshan? I've been curious about that one myself. I thought that it was a bit more upbeat then Casshern Sins was. What's it like? How is it different from Casshern Sins? Are there any similarities? Is the story the same, or is it something else?



Harbinger said:


> Oh and i got the first episode of Spice and wolf open in another tab. No idea what its like but i saw gifs of it around with a giant fucking wolf so i was interested ^_^
> 
> -edit- just finished, meh, i was expecting some carnage for some reason


There is a little fighting in the anime, but not much from what I can tell.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> The 1970s Casshan? I've been curious about that one myself. I thought that it was a bit more upbeat then Casshern Sins was. What's it like? How is it different from Casshern Sins? Are there any similarities? Is the story the same, or is it something else?


Shinzou Ningen is less lolgrimdark and retarded.

Robot Hunter is Shinzou Ningen crammed into a 4 episode OVA.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Shinzou Ningen is less lolgrimdark and retarded.Robot Hunter is Shinzou Ningen crammed into a 4 episode OVA.


Yeah, I heard that the 90s Robot Hunter one wasn't very good. Not good to cram so much into so little.

I guess I'll take a look at Shinzou Ningen then. 

Also...I liked how dark Casshern Sins was. It helped set the bleak mood, and in turn helped make the show seem sadder and make Casshern seem all the more alone.But retarded? You don't think Casshern Sins was good?
In any case, I'll check out Shinzou Ningen.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 6, 2013)

Just finishing up My Ordinary Life (Nichijou). You can find it on CrunchyRoll. It's like if crack smoked weed. But with a robot. And faeries. And a talking cat. And a little kid mad scientist. And Soccer-Go. And stuff. It gets weird. It's probably best if you just watch it, it is impossible to do justice with words. Just trust me, it's pretty good for a gag anime.

EDIT
This is what this anime's fans do in their spare time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2TO5atI4rU
Compare to the real version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlTUGtluiHg


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2013)

I watched all of Un-go in one sitting today.

First it seemed like a one trick show, but it turned out to be a real brain teasing puzzle.

Also the ending song is amazing. Usually I skip them because they are annoyingly cheery and happy. This I loved because it was more like a real song and slow.

[video=youtube;XD5B8Xsj8O4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD5B8Xsj8O4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I watched all of Un-go in one sitting today.
> 
> First it seemed like a one trick show, but it turned out to be a real brain teasing puzzle.


I think I'm gonna try it now.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 8, 2013)

I started watching Elfen Lied for the first time, and woah, I like this more then I thought I would.
Conveniently a bluray release for the show is coming in September.

Lucy is adorable.


----------



## ArawnBheur (Jul 8, 2013)

*My Anime List *
*http://myanimelist.net/animelist/ArawnBheur
*My Manga List **
http://myanimelist.net/mangalist/ArawnBheur

-  My favorite anime so far has been _Sukisho_ (though I would say _Vassalord_ if it had more than one episode).  The story was entirely moving to me and I spent the last three episodes in tears.  It was just really that good.
-  Currently, I'm not watching anything because my parents don't like anime and my computer is currently deciding it doesn't want to play certain things so I just read a bunch of manga instead.

* = Still updating.  I've seen and read so many that I have to look for them all!


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 9, 2013)

Well i dont know why but Spice and Wolf grew on me and i couldnt stop watching it :/
Just finished the first season, i dont know why but i enjoyed it. Completely something i wouldnt normally watch i dont think, although its probably cause the one character can turn into a giant fucking wolf. I swear you could run a fucking buisness based on the the friggin dialouge in that though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 9, 2013)

I think Spice and Wolf has its appeal because it's not really a "normal anime" show. Most of the time you'd see a log of monologues in anime and a lot of tropes. This one has a lot of smart dialog. The characters obviously treat each other as equals. The male isn't a pervert, nor is he lacking a penis, so the flirtation between the two is very mature and smartly done.

It also took a very ordinary aspect and made it more interesting.

A show I mentioned earlier Maoyu Mao Yusha (Demon King and Hero) is made by the same group and used the same (Japanese voice actors). It's not as maturely done and lacks the finesse of Spice and Wolf's relationship but it's still a good anime for the same reasons.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;byDglOhxmdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byDglOhxmdA[/video]

( Í¡Â°_Ê– Í¡Â°)( Í¡Â°_Ê– Í¡Â°)( Í¡Â°_Ê–ï»¿ Í¡Â°)
And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think Spice and Wolf has its appeal because it's not really a "normal anime" show. Most of the time you'd see a log of monologues in anime and a lot of tropes. This one has a lot of smart dialog. The characters obviously treat each other as equals. The male isn't a pervert, nor is he lacking a penis, so the flirtation between the two is very mature and smartly done.
> 
> It also took a very ordinary aspect and made it more interesting.
> 
> A show I mentioned earlier Maoyu Mao Yusha (Demon King and Hero) is made by the same group and used the same (Japanese voice actors). It's not as maturely done and lacks the finesse of Spice and Wolf's relationship but it's still a good anime for the same reasons.



Yeah usually its not something i pay attention to in anything, but it is entertaining to watch.
What is disturbing though is im watching it on youtube, the comment are filled with people gagging for them to fuck :/


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 13, 2013)

Whose brainfart it was to change SnK's opening?
I'm disliking it badly.

Also wondering if that so called "swimming anime" AKA Free! is any good.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 14, 2013)

Just finished Muromi-san. Pretty decent anime, and pretty funny. However... YETI IS A TRAP. The character Yeti in this anime is the definition of a fap. I mean trap.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 14, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Bones is friggin boss.  FMA brotherhood was better than the original.


I cannot see how this is possible. Brotherhood is shit


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 14, 2013)

I have to say I am enjoying the rebuild of Evangelion. The TV series used to frustrate me because they blew so much of their budget it became still frames most of the time. The Rebuild brings in some fresh things which I like. 

On another note, don't like the new OP for Attack on Titan, it's not horrible, but the first OP was so moving and exciting.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 14, 2013)

I finished Elfen Lied. I consider it a brilliant and somewhat well-written tragedy, however it uses too many convenient plot devices without giving a good reason for them.
Elfen Lied does what Angel Beats fails to do and gets the viewer to actually care about the characters.


Aleu said:


> I cannot see how this is possible. Brotherhood is shit


I'm not sure I've ever heard anyone say this before. Its at least very rare for me to hear this from someone.

What's wrong with FMA:B? I mean, the first 10 or so episodes are kind of rushed, but..

I do hear some people prefer the original, and I can see why, however.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 14, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'm not sure I've ever heard anyone say this before. Its at least very rare for me to hear this from someone.
> 
> What's wrong with FMA:B? I mean, the first 10 or so episodes are kind of rushed, but..
> 
> I do hear some people prefer the original, and I can see why, however.


The later characters and the homunculi are terribly written imo. Then the plot got so convoluted I stopped watching. I tried to get back into it but I just couldn't.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 15, 2013)

Started watching The Big O. 4 episodes in and I am loving this show. It's like anime Batman with giant robots. An amazing combination. The characters are really cool. Roger Smith, the villains, and even Dorothy.
I love the noire style of it. The animation is really good too.


Aleu said:


> The later characters and the homunculi are terribly written imo. Then the plot got so convoluted I stopped watching. I tried to get back into it but I just couldn't.


I guess I can understand. At least the convoluted plot thing for sure. Personally, I really like convoluted plots. Couldn't like things like Kingdom Hearts or Metal Gear Solid nearly as much otherwise.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 15, 2013)

As a followup to my last post... YETI IS A TRAP.

Possibly(?) NSFW
http://i.imgur.com/IMCPJsW.gif
http://kurogane.animeblogger.net/2013/06/02/namiuchigiwa-no-muromi-san-09/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

So I'm watching this Watamote anime. It's fine so far, I guess.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, I've seen every Ouron Highschool Host Club episode, I've seen about one minute of the first Fruit's Basket, and Pokemon. That's about it, unless you count that sparkledog show, Ginga-janga-blah-blah-blah.


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2013)

Presently I'm (supposed) to be watching Attack on Titan, Free!, and Dangan Ronpa. But I'm slightly behind on all of them if not for anything else but because I can't move my computer. 


Battlechili1 said:


> I guess I can understand. At least the convoluted plot thing for sure. Personally, I really like convoluted plots. Couldn't like things like Kingdom Hearts or Metal Gear Solid nearly as much otherwise.


Complex is one thing, but constantly throwing new complexities into the plot kill it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2013)

Watched Evangelion 3.0

I'm liking the movies better than the anime with some small exceptions. It makes Asuka more tolerable because she's got less screen time and she's more anti social vs I AM THE BOSS GENIUS. 

One of my biggest problems with Eva in general which also plagues other series like The Walking Dead are characters that just boss others around and don't explain shit to those people. Like Season 3 of Walking Dead was good but annoyed the hell out of me when they could have had a 5 minute conversation with some of the characters. 

So yeah Shinji is whiny, but I'd be pissed off too if no one can just sit down and explain shit. Least Kaworu bothered... least the animation is spectacular unlike the TV series which had small bursts because they blew their budget and created a lot of unbearably long dramatic pauses and also making all the characters more annoying and shitty.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> You don't think Casshern Sins was good?


Mainly because the show was ass backwards.

Luna being the badguy while Braiking Boss is good?

Symbolic stuff everywhere.

"You're sooooooo beautiful, Casshern"

lol dark n' edgy

Just ugh.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm in the middle of season one of When the Cicadas Cry (Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni). This is fucking genius. I mean it, genius. Why did people tell me not to watch it? Fucking pussies. It's psychological horror mixed with mystery wrapped up in another, larger mystery... I love it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 21, 2013)

G-Go easy on me!


MochiElZorro said:


> I'm in the middle of season one of When the Cicadas Cry (Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni). This is fucking genius. I mean it, genius. Why did people tell me not to watch it? Fucking pussies. It's psychological horror mixed with mystery wrapped up in another, larger mystery... I love it.


Because the show is backwards.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> G-Go easy on me!
> 
> Because the show is backwards.



Please elaborate. I'm not sure what you mean by backwards.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 21, 2013)

Did you guys hear? .hack//Sign, .hack//Roots, .hack//Legend of the Twilight, and .hack//GU Trilogy were all licensed by Funimation. They might get a DVD release.
Yay more anime about online video games!

Also been watchine Eureka Seven. 47/50 episodes complete. Giant robots, romance, action, animation by Bones, and a good story to boot that knows to show, but not tell, to some extent. Been great.


Imperial Impact said:


> G-Go easy on me!


That your animelist?
I thought you've already seen Gurren Lagann. Oh well. Enjoy!
I see you liked Digimon Xros Wars. The show is actually going to be airing on Nick soon. I'll be watching it then.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So I'm watching this Watamote anime. It's fine so far, I guess.


The comedy one about the kid obsessed with anime and video games or something? To where he's a social outcast?
I've heard some good things about this one.

Only new-ish anime I'm watching are Attack On Titan and Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet.
Though I kind of put Gargantia down.
I'll start watching Sword Art Online next week though. Its airing on Toonami/Adult Swim.

The show I'm most excited about this season is Sunday Without God. Though I heard it wasn't that good...I also heard Sword Art Online wasn't very good.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Also, did you guys hear? .hack//Sign, .hack//Roots, .hack//Legend of the  Twilight, and .hack//GU Trilogy were all licensed by Funimation. They  might get a DVD release.
> Yay more anime about online video games!



LOL I'm pretty sure they already had a DVD release, or at least Sign and Roots did.
EDIT: Wow, just before you edited it, too. Lucky~


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 21, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> LOL I'm pretty sure they already had a DVD release, or at least Sign and Roots did.
> EDIT: Wow, just before you edited it, too. Lucky~


No, I just moved the information to the post above. Look at my post above my most recent post.
Anyways, Sign and Roots did already have a DVD release by Bandai. Thing is, Bandai is dead in America and those releases are out of print. Funimation licensed them for another release it seems. Maybe we might get em' in bluray this time around. Also better releases. Roots never got a box set, I believe.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> No, I just moved the information to the post above. Look at my post above my most recent post.
> Anyways, Sign and Roots did already have a DVD release by Bandai. Thing is, Bandai is dead in America and those releases are out of print. Funimation licensed them for another release it seems. Maybe we might get em' in bluray this time around. Also better releases. Roots never got a box set, I believe.



Bandai died? Darn, I kinda liked Bandai. Why can't people like 4kids die instead? ... Oh well.
Sweet! I'd love to get a box set of the stuffs. It'd be even better if there was a box set of all of it, movie and Quantum included! I'd buy it. Of course I'm also broke. lol
And whoops! Didn't see that you had moved it. My bad :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 21, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Bandai died? Darn, I kinda liked Bandai. Why can't people like 4kids die instead? ... Oh well.
> Sweet! I'd love to get a box set of the stuffs. It'd be even better if there was a box set of all of it, movie and Quantum included! I'd buy it. Of course I'm also broke. lol
> And whoops! Didn't see that you had moved it. My bad :3


Yeah. Or at least in America. They backed out of releasing anime in America since it wasn't making money, I believe. Now other companies are getting at Bandai's old shows.
Currently waiting for someone to pick up Eureka Seven and The Big O.
And a box set with them all would be great, but I don't see that happening. Funimation already had Quantum, if you didn't already know, so you can buy it on DVD and Bluray already. It'd be nice if they were all boxed together though if they were cheap enough. Probably would be too expensive though.
I suspect a box set of just Sign will be like $40. Roots and Legend of the Twilight will probably be around $20-$35 dollars.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Yeah. Or at least in America. They backed out of releasing anime in America since it wasn't making money, I believe. Now other companies are getting at Bandai's old shows.
> Currently waiting for someone to pick up Eureka Seven and The Big O.
> And a box set with them all would be great, but I don't see that happening. Funimation already had Quantum, if you didn't already know, so you can buy it on DVD and Bluray already. It'd be nice if they were all boxed together though if they were cheap enough. Probably would be too expensive though.
> I suspect a box set of just Sign will be like $40. Roots and Legend of the Twilight will probably be around $20-$35 dollars.



Yeah, I saw that FUNimation was doing Quantum a few weeks back. Definitely raised an eyebrow, but I just assumed Bandai lost the rights or something...
Really? And here I thought they were all relatively short anime. Like, what, 12 for Twilight Bracelet, 20-something for Roots? Can't recall how much SIGN there was, but maybe around 30? Wouldn't think it would be all that much... But then again everything's more expensive than it used to be.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 21, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Please elaborate. I'm not sure what you mean by backwards.


Season 01- Shit happens with no reason.

Season 02- They explain what happens in season 1

Also, Lolis 


Battlechili1 said:


> That your animelist?
> I thought you've already seen Gurren Lagann. Oh well. Enjoy!


Re-watching it again.

I'm at the part where Kamina dies. 

Aka, The show become more tolerable.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 21, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Yeah, I saw that FUNimation was doing Quantum a few weeks back. Definitely raised an eyebrow, but I just assumed Bandai lost the rights or something...
> Really? And here I thought they were all relatively short anime. Like, what, 12 for Twilight Bracelet, 20-something for Roots? Can't recall how much SIGN there was, but maybe around 30? Wouldn't think it would be all that much... But then again everything's more expensive than it used to be.


Those are normal, and in fact somewhat cheap prices for anime. Quantum, 3 episodes long, costs $20. If you want something for reference, Spice and Wolf, 26 episodes long, costs $30 and Deadman Wonderland, 12 episodes long, costs $50. It all depends on the show, how new it is, how many releases its had, etc, I think. .hack//Sign was a really big name, and I think like how Funimation dealt with Tenchi Muyo's original OVAs, .hack//Sign will probably get a bit of a fancy release and be a bit pricey. Knowing the lack of popularity in .hack//Roots or .hack//Legend of the Twilight, I don't expect them to cost so much. That said, they are still anime that at the very least are 12 episodes long, so around $30 is what I'd expect. Heck, FLCL is 6 episodes long and is about $20.



Imperial Impact said:


> Re-watching it again.
> 
> I at the part where *removed*
> 
> Aka, The show become more tolerable.


Kamina was one of the coolest characters, I think, though. But yeah the show did get better after that.
Cool. But, uh....Those are some pretty big spoilers. Some people here might not have seen Gurren Lagann.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Season 01- Shit happens with no reason.
> 
> Season 02- They explain what happens in season 1



No. The first four parts of season one is where shit happens. The last two in season one and all of season two are the Answers. Also, it's a psychological horror story. Shit is supposed to happen. Besides, when's the last time you heard a mystery explained BEFORE shit goes down? That would be retarded.

"So someone's gonna go crazy and these two are gonna die and the town is gonna suspect this one family because yakuza, there's a goddess and shit and here's how you end the curse k, thx, bye."

That's just silly. The whole time, the anime/novels/manga is dropping ridiculously obvious (IMNSHO) hints as to the nature of things, and you can actually figure almost everything out before season one ends. Season two just ties up a few loose ends.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Open this in one tab. (Graphic)

2. Open this in another tab.

3. Play both at the same time.

4. Mute the first link.

No, I've never seen anything of this anime outside that video.

bai


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> 1. Open this in one tab. (Graphic)
> 
> 2. Open this in another tab.
> 
> ...



But that ending.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Kamina was one of the coolest characters, I think, though. But yeah the show did get better after that.
> Cool. But, uh....Those are some pretty big spoilers. Some people here might not have seen Gurren Lagann.


Nah.

His death happen so early it that it didn't faze me.  


MochiElZorro said:


> No. The first four parts of season one is where shit happens. The last two in season one and all of season two are the Answers. Also, it's a psychological horror story. Shit is supposed to happen. Besides, when's the last time you heard a mystery explained BEFORE shit goes down? That would be retarded.
> 
> "So someone's gonna go crazy and these two are gonna die and the town is gonna suspect this one family because yakuza, there's a goddess and shit and here's how you end the curse k, thx, bye."
> 
> That's just silly. The whole time, the anime/novels/manga is dropping ridiculously obvious (IMNSHO) hints as to the nature of things, and you can actually figure almost everything out before season one ends. Season two just ties up a few loose ends.


But it has screeching lolis.

That alone is unwatchable.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

Speaking of Higurashi, I kind of want to watch it, maybe even own it on DVD or Bluray if they have it, but it looks like Funimation once licensed it and they let it go since they weren't making enough money. Is there any way to legally buy it where it wouldn't cost so much?
Anyways, I heard the series was similar to Elfen Lied, and I liked Elfen Lied, so I'd like to watch it sometime.
Also, does anyone know what the series is rated? Like, TV-14, TV-MA? Because I might be able to watch it online once I go back to school, but if its TV MA then they might not be too happy about that.

Anyways, Sword Art Online is going to be airing on tv in a few days. Looking forward to it. Heard it sucks though.


Imperial Impact said:


> Nah.
> 
> His death happen so early it that it didn't faze me.


I guess it was too early to have too much of an impact.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 26, 2013)

I want to watch the Free! anime and attack on titan but my sister being the biggest weeaboo around is on an anime rampage aka all day erry day. I'm really annoyed by anime because of her weebing and ugh what to do.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

Nanna said:


> I want to watch the Free! anime and attack on titan but my sister being the biggest weeaboo around is on an anime rampage aka all day erry day. I'm really annoyed by anime because of her weebing and ugh what to do.


I guess you should just try to ignore her and find a way to watch Free! and Attack On Titan.
I should warn you though; Free! is pretty famous on the internet, but I think its only because of all the male fanservice in it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2013)

Nanna said:


> I want to watch the Free! anime and attack on titan but my sister being the biggest weeaboo around is on an anime rampage aka all day erry day. I'm really annoyed by anime because of her weebing and ugh what to do.


If you watch anything, watch Attack on Titan. If your sister's the kawaii desu type of weeb, it'll definitely keep her away. 
I'd only recommend the swimming anime if you can tolerate and/or are into tons of male fanservice.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2013)

No seriously, who the Hell is that buff dude in the school girl outfit? I'm seeing him EVERYWHERE.



Imperial Impact said:


> Nah.
> 
> His death happen so early it that it didn't faze me.
> 
> ...



FUCK loli's. Though there was this one scene I saw where this girl was stabbing her head that I kinda wanted to get...just to use it when someone says something utterly stupid. lol


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No seriously, who the Hell is that buff dude in the school girl outfit? I'm seeing him EVERYWHERE.


Buff dude in a school girl outfit? Can we have a pic or more information? I might be able to find out who it is and where he's from.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No seriously, who the Hell is that buff dude in the school girl outfit? I'm seeing him EVERYWHERE.


Probably not who you're thinking of but this is the only buff "dude" who wears a school girl outfit I can think of


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 26, 2013)

Willow said:


> Probably not who you're thinking of but this is the only buff "dude" who wears a school girl outfit I can think of



Yea that's the only one I know of. A lot of my friends are crazy about dangan ronpa.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

Willow said:


> Probably not who you're thinking of but this is the only buff "dude" who wears a school girl outfit I can think of


A Dangan Ronpa anime recently came out, so its not out of the question.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh look you can watch Zeta Gundam for free on daisuki.net.



Battlechili1 said:


> I guess it was too early to have too much of an impact.


Well if he just listen to Yoko, He would-

Oh wait, He would've die anyways because lolSimon's growth.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh look you can watch Zeta Gundam for free on daisuki.net.
> 
> 
> Well if he just listen to Yoko, He would-
> ...


I can do better.
I've got a friend who loves sharing his DVDs who owns Zeta Gundam on DVD. No need for Daisuki. 

Speaking of Daisuki, I'll probably use that to keep up with Monogatari Series Season 2.

What did Yoko say to him that would've saved his life?
And, well, Simon did need something to make him man up. It took a person's death and meeting a girl to do it, but he needed.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> FUCK loli's. Though there was this one scene I saw where this girl was stabbing her head that I kinda wanted to get...just to use it when someone says something utterly stupid. lol



I don't get why you people call it loli. Do you all have lolita complexes or something? Or are all underage characters automatically loli to you people?



Battlechili1 said:


> Speaking of Higurashi, I kind of want to watch it, maybe even own it on DVD or Bluray if they have it, but it looks like Funimation once licensed it and they let it go since they weren't making enough money. Is there any way to legally buy it where it wouldn't cost so much?
> Anyways, I heard the series was similar to Elfen Lied, and I liked Elfen Lied, so I'd like to watch it sometime.
> Also, does anyone know what the series is rated? Like, TV-14, TV-MA? Because I might be able to watch it online once I go back to school, but if its TV MA then they might not be too happy about that.



It's not for kiddies, that's for sure. Episode one opens with the (sorta) main character beating two girls to death with a baseball bat... Also, Funimation didn't dub Kai, the ending to Higurashi and they didn't do a very good job dubbing, so it's best to watch Higurashi and Higurashi Kai in Japanese. Can't comment on Elfen as I haven't seen it yet.



Imperial Impact said:


> But it has screeching lolis.
> 
> That alone is unwatchable.



Again with the lolis... So what? Is the age and artsyyle really so fucking important to you that you dismiss an entire series because of it?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

It's just that its hard to take little girls being put into serious and dark situations seriously.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I don't get why you people call it loli. Do you all have lolita complexes or something? Or are all underage characters automatically loli to you people?


well seeing as how loli characters are typically underage, yes.




> Again with the lolis... So what? Is the age and artsyyle really so fucking important to you that you dismiss an entire series because of it?



Yes actually. I can tolerate bad art and I can normally tolerate obnoxious characters regardless of age, but that's usually if the show has some other shining quality that makes up for these things. I don't necessarily like wasting my time if there's nothing to gain from watching it besides a headache.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 26, 2013)

Willow said:


> well seeing as how loli characters are typically underage, yes.
> 
> Yes actually. I can tolerate bad art and I can normally tolerate obnoxious characters regardless of age, but that's usually if the show has some other shining quality that makes up for these things. I don't necessarily like wasting my time if there's nothing to gain from watching it besides a headache.



... yeah, I'm not speaking to you now. You obviously think being underage is some sort of sin, and I really don't  think it's remotely possible to convince you otherwise.



Battlechili1 said:


> It's just that its hard to take little girls being put into serious and dark situations seriously.



I don't understand why. I have no problem taking it seriously... Would YOU laugh if a child stabbed herself to death in front of you? Of course not. So why not take it just as seriously on screen?

This is why I don't talk to people, take me back to my home planet.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> ... yeah, I'm not speaking to you now. You obviously think being underage is some sort of sin, and I really don't  think it's remotely possible to convince you otherwise.


Don't start pointing fingers at me because I didn't even say anything. Or did you just not read my post beyond the point where I didn't agree with you? How immature. 

Personally I'm not a fan of loli characters just in general but where oh where in my post did I say that being underage is a sin? I'd like to know. Because I remember stating that I don't like obnoxious characters period. 




> I don't understand why. I have no problem taking it seriously... Would YOU laugh if a child stabbed herself to death in front of you? Of course not. So why not take it just as seriously on screen?


There's this thing called believability. You wouldn't laugh at a child getting stabbed to death no. But that's not what Battlechili was saying. 
Unless the writer can give an explanation as to why these kids wound up in such a bad situation, it takes away from how believable the story is. 

Madoka's a pretty good example.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I don't understand why. I have no problem taking it seriously... Would YOU laugh if a child stabbed herself to death in front of you? Of course not. So why not take it just as seriously on screen?
> 
> This is why I don't talk to people, take me back to my home planet.


I can take them seriously. I don't like it, but I can. It seems off to me though. 
Still, when I think loli characters in serious situations, I think of Shakugan no Shana.
In any case, I'm interested in Higurashi. The loli thing doesn't turn me off of it. I don't really mind loli that much.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 26, 2013)

Willow said:


> There's this thing called believability. You wouldn't laugh at a child getting stabbed to death no. But that's not what Battlechili was saying.
> Unless the writer can give an explanation as to why these kids wound up in such a bad situation, it takes away from how believable the story is.



From that I take it you've either never watched the series or never finished it. The whole point is finding out why they are in the situation and how to stop it. Toward the end of Higurashi Kai, all the pieces fall into place, and you know why  all the previous arcs happened. And it's a pretty realistic explanation at that, especially considering the outlandish explanations offered in previous arcs.

EDIT: Also I admit my previous reply was hasty, immature, and in poor taste. I apologize for that.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> From that I take it you've either never watched the series or never finished it. The whole point is finding out why they are in the situation and how to stop it. Toward the end of Higurashi Kai, all the pieces fall into place, and you know why  all the previous arcs happened. And it's a pretty realistic explanation at that, especially considering the outlandish explanations offered in previous arcs.


No. I was speaking just in general. 
Though I've tried motivating myself to watching Higurashi but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews on it.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 26, 2013)

Willow said:


> No. I was speaking just in general.
> Though I've tried motivating myself to watching Higurashi but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews on it.



The mixed reviews are why I didn't watch it until now. And I honestly regret not watching it just because some guy didn't like it. "Some guy" can fuck off. Decide on your own whether it's good or not, and damn what other people's tastes are. You are an individual, with your own opinions and tastes. Not a single other person has the exact same opinions or interests as you, and just because it isn't their cup of tea doesn't mean it isn't your own.

In fact, looking back, I realize I was rather bitchy about others not having my opinion. For that I am deeply sorry. I refused to look past my own thoughts and opinions and thus forgot the number one rule of life: "Don't be a dick about the things you do and don't like." Forgive me. I can be a bit rash and aggressive at times, and I am doing my best to work on that. I hope that in the future I can look past my own opinions and be more considerate of others' opinions more often.

ç”³ã—è¨³ã‚ã‚Šã¾ã›ã‚“ã§ã—ãŸã€‚ m(_ _)m


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> The mixed reviews are why I didn't watch it until now. And I honestly regret not watching it just because some guy didn't like it. "Some guy" can fuck off. Decide on your own whether it's good or not, and damn what other people's tastes are. You are an individual, with your own opinions and tastes. Not a single other person has the exact same opinions or interests as you, and just because it isn't their cup of tea doesn't mean it isn't your own.


I tend to look for other people's opinions just to get a general consensus on how most people feel about it. It gives somewhat of a good idea of what to expect most of the time though personally I'll at least watch an episode or two before I decide whether it's worth continuing or not despite what people say. 

Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. 

Higurashi sounds more like one of those love it or hate it types because I hardly ever see anyone say they thought it was okay. 



> In fact, looking back, I realize I was rather bitchy about others not having my opinion. For that I am deeply sorry. I refused to look past my own thoughts and opinions and thus forgot the number one rule of life: "Don't be a dick about the things you do and don't like." Forgive me. I can be a bit rash and aggressive at times, and I am doing my best to work on that. I hope that in the future I can look past my own opinions and be more considerate of others' opinions more often.
> 
> ç”³ã—è¨³ã‚ã‚Šã¾ã›ã‚“ã§ã—ãŸã€‚ m(_ _)m


At least you realize this. You're forgiven.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> Higurashi sounds more like one of those love it or hate it types because I hardly ever see anyone say they thought it was okay.



True. Opinions on the anime seem very split, to the point where the middle ground is non-existent. I've seen plenty reviews that attempt to be neutral, but their real opinion, whether dislike or like, is clear as a bell. Usually reviews end with either "Unmemorable. Do not watch." or "OMG BEST EVAH!!!11!1". Thinking back, there are several offputting things about the series, but nothing I would consider a dealbreaker. For example, the first episode is almost completely uneventful, merely introducing characters and beginning to set up the plot. If not for the epic intro scene and outro scene (the girls-being-beat-to-death-with-a-bat scene and the OMG-freaky-cliffhanger scene), I may not have stayed for later episodes. But I did, and I don't regret it.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 27, 2013)

1.) Here's my MAL: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Toddler_Naruto

2.) My current top 4 faves are Hunter x Hunter (2011), Inazuma Eleven GO: Galaxy, Monster, and Cardfight!! Vanguard.

3.) I am currently watching Cardfight!! Vanguard (English Dub), I just finished Episode 39.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;RSe8D2wfGKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSe8D2wfGKI[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 27, 2013)

^4kids opening... not sure how to respond to that. My childhood? Yes. But the Japanese version was also part of my childhood, sooo... Dunno how I should feel about that. XD

Also nice new avvy! Why does it look so familiar? Is it a furry version of an anime character or something?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 27, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> ^4kids opening... not sure how to respond to that. My childhood? Yes. But the Japanese version was also part of my childhood, sooo... Dunno how I should feel about that. XD
> 
> Also nice new avvy! Why does it look so familiar? Is it a furry version of an anime character or something?


Haha. There are 3 ops to OP. The 4kids English version, the Funimation English version, and the Japanese version.
I like em' all, personally, even if 4kids has a bad rep.

And thanks! I don't know if its from anything, but I found the whole thing on this: http://safebooru.org/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=1034630
and then edited it and made my avatar out of it. I really like it. And the original picture is so adorable.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 27, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Haha. There are 3 ops to OP. The 4kids English version, the Funimation English version, and the Japanese version.
> I like em' all, personally, even if 4kids has a bad rep.
> 
> And thanks! I don't know if its from anything, but I found the whole thing on this: http://safebooru.org/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=1034630
> and then edited it and made my avatar out of it. I really like it. And the original picture is so adorable.



Funimation did one too? Yeesh... Hope it's more like their Yu Yu Hakusho op (same song but in English) and not some complete replacement of the original... XP

Ah so some guy named Ukan Muri made her... but she kinda resembles that one girl from Blue Exorcist, ignoring the furriness of course. Not completely, but almost.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 27, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Funimation did one too? Yeesh... Hope it's more like their Yu Yu Hakusho op (same song but in English) and not some complete replacement of the original... XP
> 
> Ah so some guy named Ukan Muri made her... but she kinda resembles that one girl from Blue Exorcist, ignoring the furriness of course. Not completely, but almost.


[video=youtube;oH8XTuKzTA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH8XTuKzTA8[/video]

I've not seen much of Blue Exorcist. You're making me want to.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 27, 2013)

Mmm... Daisuki! :3

And you should totally watch Blue Exorcist! You can watch it for free on Crunchyroll.com or with the Crunchyroll App if you have wifi but can only access it with a phone. :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 28, 2013)

Sword Art Online episode 1 in English dub premiered on Toonami last night. I enjoyed it thoroughly. The English dub was great, and I could hear Masaomi Kida from Durarara!!'s voice in Kirito.
The show was pretty fun, and the music is amazing. I hear that the same guyt who did .hack//Sign's music did Sword Art Online's music. Its fitting since both share the "MMORPG" thing.

Still, the show left a lot of questions to be answered, and I get the feeling this show is going to be one of those "If you don't think about it too hard, its good" sort of things. I don't see it explaining everything or using perfect logic.
I don't expect too much out of this show, but so far its good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;LaZxmRLzQ6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaZxmRLzQ6w[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 31, 2013)

Watched episode 48 of Eureka Seven. This show is amazing. I think it may even surpass Neon Genesis Evangelion. Then again, I haven't seen enough of Eva.


Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;LaZxmRLzQ6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaZxmRLzQ6w[/video]


Beautiful.
How I love Gurren Lagann....


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 31, 2013)

Finished Higurashi and Kai. Awesome in a can. Tried watching Higurashi Rei, but halfway through the fifth/final episode I gave up. I hope the other OVA series they made wasn't as bad as Rei...

Also I started the pc game, and the character portraits make me want to kill myself. They're all uber chibi kawaii desu to the point of making me want to vomit. In terms of art, I prefer the anime.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Beautiful.
> How I love Gurren Lagann....


[video=youtube;Z_qw1KdxhN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_qw1KdxhN0[/video]
B-but what about Getter Robo: Armageddon?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

Tried watching that K-ON show. All of the sudden I want to shave my balls with a Razor Wind while I floss my teeth with barb wire.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Tried watching that K-ON show. All of the sudden I want to shave my balls with a Razor Wind while I floss my teeth with barb wire.


Kekko Kamen is more up your alley.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 31, 2013)

Just began watching _Problem Children are Coming from Another World, Aren't They?_, which came out back in January. Seems promising so far after watching episode one. Also about to watch _The Hentai Prince and the Stoney Cat_, which came out back in Spring. We'll see how that goesâ€¦


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

So this came in the mail today:





I watched it, and I think it was an amazing show that is both complex and fun at the same time. A good story told in 3 episodes, and while it seemed rushed to me (it was a little hard to understand), I think this is one of the best anime I've seen.
Looking forward to Funimation releasing other .hack// series, especially .hack//Sign. Though from what I know about it and have seen its very, very different from Quantum. Sign seems much slower and dialogue heavy.


XoPachi said:


> Tried watching that K-ON show. All of the sudden I want to shave my balls with a Razor Wind while I floss my teeth with barb wire.


So you didn't like it then?

I can understand that. Its super...as they say...moe. I think. I haven't seen it but it gave me that vibe.
Cute girls doing cute things with very little story or action or any point to much anything happening.


Imperial Impact said:


> *video*
> B-but what about Getter Robo: Armageddon?


Okay, I liked that song. Nice!


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> So this came in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. SIGN is very dialogue-heavy and relies almost completely on character interaction, and a bit on the plot. If you have played or watched anything after it, it explains a lot, even all the way to Roots and GU. Haseo is actually in SIGN, though under a different screen name. 

Nice to hear Quantum is good. Link with all its time-travel had me worried.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

I think I know what I'm buying on Bluray later this year.
WARNING: Trailer contains some gore.
[video=youtube;-UhLderbuGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UhLderbuGI[/video]
I've never seen Akira. I hear it has full animation or is hand drawn or something.
I hope they include both its English dubs.
I hear Akira's a classic.


MochiElZorro said:


> Yep. SIGN is very dialogue-heavy and relies almost completely on character interaction, and a bit on the plot. If you have played or watched anything after it, it explains a lot, even all the way to Roots and GU. Haseo is actually in SIGN, though under a different screen name.
> 
> Nice to hear Quantum is good. Link with all its time-travel had me worried.


Looking forward to Sign. And I guess I'll have to be on the lookout for Haseo then. You wouldn't recomend watching Sign first? I often hear people say that Sign should be watched first or something.

And yep, Quantum was amazing. I recommend you go watch it on youtube or Hulu as soon as you have time.


EDIT: Other anime news:
I watched episode 2 of Sword Art Online. It was stupid. REALLY stupid. It introduced a character, and like 10 minutes later the character was killed off and they tried to make it sad. How can I care about this character?
But it gets worse.
"He's a beta tester and a cheater! He's a beater!"
Yep. I heard that in English. But it was like that in the subbed version too. The writing is awful.
How can I take this show seriously?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 4, 2013)

To me it doesn't matter what order you do it in. For things like Roots/GU or Liminality/Quadrilogy you kinda have to watch them together, but SIGN is more like extra info, like the birth of Aura and stuff... Though chronologically it does take place first (in 2009 I think), so I see where people are coming from. If you do a bit of reasearch or if you search the wiki, a lot of later characters debut in either SIGN or the quadrilogy. Some SIGN characters even show up as cameos in the quadrilogy, and vice-versa.

Protip: If you wanna look for Haseo, look for a childish player who is about 7-8 years younger than Haseo is in GU


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 4, 2013)

Currently getting pissed off at the shows I've been taking the time to watch lately: *Sword Art Online* and *Rin*. They both have this issue where they're killing off characters and its either right at the point I'm attached or so that they can move the storyline foward. I like getting to know characters, and not seeing them die, all the time. This is why I could never finish *Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 4, 2013)

https://www.daisuki.net/movies/seriesdetail/h


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 5, 2013)

Why did it take me this long to start watching Black Rock Shooter. It is brilliant.
 I fucking love the design of the other world and the characters in there. 

+madness, which is always good


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 5, 2013)

I finally completed/finished *Cardfight!! Vanguard*, that was a pretty good series.

I'll probably start watching *Cardfight Vanguard!!: Asia Circuit* later today, assuming I don't spend too much time playing Borderlands.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 5, 2013)

People who've seen Black rock shooter will get this. For the it's just funny
[video=youtube;jGTtDd36Xkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGTtDd36Xkc[/video]


----------



## veeno (Aug 5, 2013)

Thinking about getting the blue ray of the new berserk movies.

Are they worth it?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why did it take me this long to start watching Black Rock Shooter. It is brilliant.
> I fucking love the design of the other world and the characters in there.
> 
> +madness, which is always good



The only thing I know about BRS is it started with a Vocaloid recolour in a different outfit that somehow got its own identity and series of stuff. Not sure how exactly that happened. Never bothered with it though.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 5, 2013)

I've seen some of the BRS tv series. I don't care for it. It seems to have a lot of style but not much substance.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2013)

I need more anime like Fist of the North Star. Anything?


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 5, 2013)

Since we finished *MLP:FiM *recently as a series me and the gf where watching together, I'm kinda at a loss if we should pick something new up or finish the other stuff we have on our netflix que's urge to watch joint section, being *Squid Girl*, and *Oran Host Club.* We've also got *Sword Art Online *to finish as well, and I'm kinda forcing myself to stall on *Attack on Titan*.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 6, 2013)

veeno said:


> Thinking about getting the blue ray of the new berserk movies.
> 
> Are they worth it?



Honestly, try watching them before buying because I found them to be the Cliff notes version of the anime with special guest stars. It lost a lot of the character of the Hawks. Even though I appreciate the brief cameos of other characters that weren't in the TV series as I said it's like "Special guest stars" they rehashed most of the TV series instead of really doing more of their own thing considering the TV series had condensed a lot as well. It hurts a bit since quite a few characters were left out which were more important in the middle arc of the series.

The CG took quite a few times getting right. The 3rd movie probably did the best with it, but I found most of the time the CG was distracting.



XoPachi said:


> I need more anime like Fist of the North Star. Anything?



Like Gory action? Devilman, Attack on Titan, JoJo's Bizarre Adventures?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I need more anime like Fist of the North Star. Anything?


G Gundam or Jojo


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2013)

This about sums it up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PauvaMPyx5A


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I've seen some of the BRS tv series. I don't care for it. It seems to have a lot of style but not much substance.


If you watched few episodes from the beginning I can understand this comment. Most of it gets explained around ep 5 and then suddenly you underdstand what's been going on.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> This about sums it up
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PauvaMPyx5A









lol no.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2013)

I've Been Watching D. Gray-Man and it's pretty good! I wish that Attack on Titan would release new episodes faster because oh my god I like it. It'd also be great if they released Hellsing Ultimate episodes more than once every few months -_-


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> G Gundam or Jojo



OH YEAH! Jojo's Bizarre Adventure? I meant to look that up a while ago because it looked exactly like North Star and pretty damn hilarious too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> OH YEAH! Jojo's Bizarre Adventure? I meant to look that up a while ago because it looked exactly like North Star and pretty damn hilarious too.


They're not gonna make an arc 3

I dunno why tho.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone interested in me posting AMVs in here? I've considered making a separate thread but fear it would be where I'd be the only one posting and then it would look like spam and I'd be infracted. This thread is moving, at least.

I went to an anime con last weekend, a small one in Detroit suburb, only about 1000 people. Was fun. But I was disturbed late at night during an adult panel when some yaoi fangirls started ranting about Boku no Pico and how much they loved it because it was yaoi.

If you don't know what Boku no Pico is be grateful, but I'm going to tell you anyway. It's Yaoi Shotacon. This is the ED article about it (NSFW) and it sums it up. It's a 3 part OVA hentai... the first episode a grown man fucks a 12 year old boy up the ass, and then in the other two episodes the boy fucks other boys his age. So it's basically pedophilia and child porn and shit.

Which makes me wonder why the fuck someone would actually happily ADMIT they love this shit, and in a non-ironic way? What kind of sick fuck do you have to fucking be to like to watch a grown man fuck a child? Where's Chris Hanson when you need him?



Battlechili1 said:


> The 4kids English version


YI YO YI YO THIS OPENING SUCKS


Battlechili1 said:


> [One Piece Funimation opening]


Dear god that's worse than the 4kids opening. I mean, seriously, the rap opening sounds appealing now.


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> People who've seen Black rock shooter will get this. For the it's just funny
> [video=youtube;jGTtDd36Xkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGTtDd36Xkc[/video]


I remember that episode. That blonde doll bitch was just a horrible person. Also, she reminded me of Taiga in a few shots, but at least Taiga has redeeming qualities.
Also, is that Avenue Q? :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> They're not gonna make an arc 3
> 
> I dunno why tho.



You know, this is EXACTLY what I wanted. It's precisely the kind of testosterone driven meat headed shit I fucking loved as a kid in the nineties. I used to watch Fist of the North Star with my dad all the damn time on his old tapes. 

This show is like uber cheesy, gory, and reeks of classic unachievable manliness, man. Kinda wish I could find a dub though. I hate dealing with subs. :/


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, sadly I know of BnP... Never was stupid enug to watch it though. And yo! Don't be dissing Funimation's English OPs! Yusuke Urameshi might just have a spirit gun with your name on it if you do...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

How in the bloody hell can a 14 year old be that ripped?


XoPachi said:


> You know, this is EXACTLY what I wanted. It's precisely the kind of testosterone driven meat headed shit I fucking loved as a kid in the nineties. I used to watch Fist of the North Star with my dad all the damn time on his old tapes.
> 
> This show is like uber cheesy, gory, and reeks of classic unachievable manliness, man. Kinda wish I could find a dub though. I hate dealing with subs. :/


But arc 3 is the best arc.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> I went to an anime con last weekend, a small one in Detroit suburb, only about 1000 people. Was fun. But I was disturbed late at night during an adult panel when some yaoi fangirls started ranting about Boku no Pico and how much they loved it because it was yaoi.


There's better yaoi

Admittedly they're not as bad as everyone made it out to be though. The first OVA is just laugh worthy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2013)

Why are TTGL fans are so damn awful?


Willow said:


> There's better yaoi


Only WillowWolf would know.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Only WillowWolf would know.


Funny thing is, I don't really watch/read a lot of yaoi. I have an entire list of BL I'm _supposed_ to be going through and I've only gone through a couple in the past three years.

But almost anything would be better than Boku no Pico really. Anything.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

I watched a clip of...Higerashi(?) with my sis. Seems pretty funny and cray. Is it any good?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I watched a clip of...Higerashi(?) with my sis. Seems pretty funny and cray. Is it any good?


Probs Higurashi.
I've heard that show is sadistic and disturbing as fuck
"I have failed my family"
*Ruins her fingers with a torturing device


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I watched a clip of...Higerashi(?) with my sis. Seems pretty funny and cray. Is it any good?



Higurashi (And the sequel, Higurashi Kai) are, in my opinion, amazing. If you think it looks good, go ahead and see if you like it! Don't be discouraged by Ep 1, ep 1 is mostly just introducing characters anyways. The real fun begins after that. Conspiracies and murders everywhere!  Also Nekogoroshi-hen OVA for special extra info/insight between Higurashi and Kai.

But for the love of God, don't watch Higurashi Rei/Kaku/Etc. That stuff is terrible and just made for money-making morons who don't know what their fans actually want.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 8, 2013)

Been watching Last Exile like a marathon through the night.
Giant airships with fighters that look like flying Rolls Royce's? Yes please


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 9, 2013)

Last Exile is pretty damn good if anyone's into that kind of steampunk universe.
There's also a sequel of sorts set on Earth, rather than the world the first one is set on. Different characters in the sequel.



MochiElZorro said:


> And yo! Don't be dissing Funimation's English OPs!



Funimation should know better and just stick with the original Japanese OPs.



Imperial Impact said:


> Why are TTGL fans are so damn awful?


Might not even be TTGL. There are older anime with drills.


Willow said:


> Admittedly they're not as bad as everyone made it out to be though. The first OVA is just laugh worthy.


Only worth watching for the lulz and with large amounts of alcohol (or drugs).

The  anime fandom has to be the only fandom where loli & shota love is  tolerated by the majority of the fandom. And don't say furry, because  while there is cub, it's generally scorned.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 9, 2013)

just gonna throw this title out there that made me have unwanted feels

ANGEL BEATS


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 9, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Might not even be TTGL. There are older anime with drills.


It's a Getter Robo reference.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 10, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Last Exile is pretty damn good if anyone's into that kind of steampunk universe.
> There's also a sequel of sorts set on Earth, rather than the world the first one is set on. Different characters in the sequel.


More than halfway through with Last Exile Fam the silver wing, and I do believe it is set in the same world. Some of the same characters and geographical areas are present.
E: I appear to have been too asleep to notice them leaving the other world in the Exile.
The recap episode set me to the right track


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 12, 2013)

Been watching this short series on netflix called *Rin* and its still saddening me that people die just about every episode that are named and not some third rate character. I knew someone was gonna die in the most recent episode I watched, but I don't really care for every episode someone cool dies anime.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2013)

Well this pretty rare to see...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Probs Higurashi.
> I've heard that show is sadistic and disturbing as fuck
> "I have failed my family"
> *Ruins her fingers with a torturing device



It is. My sister showed me a clip of this one chick who was slamming her temple against a knife and when she finally collapsed to death, another psycho girl just start laughing maniacally. Her reaction killed me. 
She looked so scared at first and then starts crackin up. lol


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It is. My sister showed me a clip of this one chick who was slamming her temple against a knife and when she finally collapsed to death, another psycho girl just start laughing maniacally. Her reaction killed me.
> She looked so scared at first and then starts crackin up. lol



Yup. She (Green haired girl) was already going crazy anyhow, but the laugh always gets me. XD

Of course she (Rika) just killed herself because that timeline... erf... ugh... mustn't... post... spoilers... hrng...


----------



## septango (Aug 14, 2013)

hey, anyone got a link to the episode of soal eater that aired on toonami before the most recent?


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2013)

septango said:


> hey, anyone got a link to the episode of soal eater that aired on toonami before the most recent?


You can probably just go find it on Hulu. I don't think it's dubbed though.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 14, 2013)

septango said:


> Hi, does anyone got a link to the episode of Soul Eater that aired on toonami before the most recent episode?



I don't think we're allowed to share links to episodes etc, unless it's a legal streaming site (FUNi's video site, CrunchyRoll, etc).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 14, 2013)

12eps in to Mirai Nikki. A great show, and decent characters albet stereotypical.
But I have to say, Yuno is fucking mental. Usually when I see some madman on a show they become my fave character, Yuno on the other hand is such a disturbing and possessive character I struggle to like her.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Yup. She (Green haired girl) was already going crazy anyhow, but the laugh always gets me. XD
> 
> Of course she (Rika) just killed herself because that timeline... erf... ugh... mustn't... post... spoilers... hrng...



I'm not someone who cares about spoilers. I really don't give two shits for cheap. You're not beaming the scenes into my head. Just put it was a spoiler or something...not that I know how to do that.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not someone who cares about spoilers. I really don't give two shits for cheap. You're not beaming the scenes into my head. Just put it was a spoiler or something...not that I know how to do that.



When I explain, I keep explaining. When I keep explaining I explain everything. When I explain everything, I get angry. And when I get angry, Mr Bigglesworth gets  upset. And when Mr Bigglesworth gets upset... people DIE!!! *kills random person*


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> 12eps in to Mirai Nikki. A great show, and decent characters albet stereotypical.
> But I have to say, Yuno is fucking mental. Usually when I see some madman on a show they become my fave character, Yuno on the other hand is such a disturbing and possessive character I struggle to like her.


I kind of felt the same way. Though they explain it a little more towards the end of the series why she's so crazy. 

(Not that it totally excuses everything she does).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 16, 2013)

The only good thing that came out of NGE


----------



## petroleum (Aug 16, 2013)

hm! i used to be super-duper into anime buuut not so much any more

my favorites are sayonara zetsubou sensei, neon genesis evangelion and k-on! :3


----------



## SkorpioPrince (Aug 17, 2013)

I like Initial D, Attack on Titan, Code Geass (just recently finished it), Evangelion (the originals and the remakes), and the original Area 88.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 20, 2013)

I recently completed *Tantei Opera Milky Holmes*, that was very...interesting xD.

I'll start watching Season 2, as soon as my source uploads it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 21, 2013)

Finished Mirai Nikki a few days ago.
Them feels when Minene died


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2013)

http://nicoviewer.net/sm11171209


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 29, 2013)

If you guys liked higurashi, you should try watching umineko no naku koro ni.  I think its done by the same people, and has the same gore factor, only weird and twisted.  >>>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MzoRIvIrcU

Anime I been currently watching have been:

Attack on titan (god its like the game of thrones of anime, its getting so good) [gore]
Blood Lad
Watamote
Polar Bear Cafe
Sword Art Online
Black Rock Shooter
Deadman Wonderland [gore]
Rin [softcore gore]
Senyu Monster (funny as hell, and episodes are like 2 mins if you don't count the opening and ending credits, which would make it 4 mins, 13 episodes, they making more)
Elfin Lied [gore]
The women called fujiko mine
Ultimate Hellsing OVA [gore]

Anime movies I watched:

Welcome to the space show
summer wars
oblivion island haruka and the magic mirrior
asura [gore]
wolf children ame and yuki
the life of goskou budori 
redline
arashi no yoru ni
professor layton and the eternal diva
Catnapped

There's other movies but im sure people already seen them.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 29, 2013)

^Yeah, Umineko is good. It even has some refs to Higurashi like Fredericka (Furude Rika)... but no season 2 yet, I don't think. Can't wait, though.

But your enthusiasm is kinda wasted on this forum. I'm one of the two or three people here who actually watched it. And I'm probably the only one who liked it. 

And also... F*** yeah, Arashi no Yoru ni and Professor Layton!!!


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 29, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> ^Yeah, Umineko is good. It even has some refs to Higurashi like Fredericka (Furude Rika)... but no season 2 yet, I don't think. Can't wait, though.
> 
> But your enthusiasm is kinda wasted on this forum. I'm one of the two or three people here who actually watched it. And I'm probably the only one who liked it.
> 
> And also... F*** yeah, Arashi no Yoru ni and Professor Layton!!!



That sucks :/, and yeah I think there was a second season to umineko, and I'm glad to see another arashi no yoru ni and professor layton fan.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 29, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> That sucks :/, and yeah I think there was a second season to umineko, and I'm glad to see another arashi no yoru ni and professor layton fan.



*research*

As of 2013, there is no Umineko season 2 with Eps 5-8... sadface.jpg

And likewise! I rarely ever meet someone into Layton, Arayoru, or Higirashi/Umineko, let alone all three! 

I'll try and check out some of the anime you mentioned... ya know, once I'm not watching seven+ at once lol... I'll finish up a few ASAP.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 29, 2013)

So I watched the end of Oriemo. And the ending was what I expected the whole time:


Spoiler: shit



The brother and sister hook up with each other.


Even if you haven't seen the show I think you should read the spoiler. That way you don't have to sit through 2 seasons of moe teen drama shit with a whiny bitch sister and her testicle-less brother.

Blah.


Anyway, here's some AMV I promised.
[yt]XZO30DX1TrQ[/yt]


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 29, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> *research*
> 
> As of 2013, there is no Umineko season 2 with Eps 5-8... sadface.jpg
> 
> ...



laaaame on the umineko, and aight have a fun marathon.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 29, 2013)

Where is your avatar from?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 29, 2013)

crazylee where is your avatar from?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 30, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> crazylee where is your avatar from?



The "edit post" button at the bottom of each of your posts is an easy way to remedy double/triple posting. A lot of forums, us included, don't like that kind of multiple posts in a row type of thing. It makes a thread longer than it needs to be and whatnot. But yeah, edit button. Works like a charm if you mess up or want to add something after the fact. 

Related Fun Fact: I once was on a forum (I will refrain from calling it by name) where my editing rights were taken away. I couldn't even edit my own threads. The mods were kinda bitches and I made one angry accidentally, and him yelling at me set off an argument... long story short (too late, lol), he took my editing rights. Never got them back, either. Left that forum soon after. Environment was too damn hostile and I was tired of not being able to fix my mistakes.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 30, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> The "edit post" button at the bottom of each of your posts is an easy way to remedy double/triple posting. A lot of forums, us included, don't like that kind of multiple posts in a row type of thing. It makes a thread longer than it needs to be and whatnot. But yeah, edit button. Works like a charm if you mess up or want to add something after the fact.
> 
> Related Fun Fact: I once was on a forum (I will refrain from calling it by name) where my editing rights were taken away. I couldn't even edit my own threads. The mods were kinda bitches and I made one angry accidentally, and him yelling at me set off an argument... long story short (too late, lol), he took my editing rights. Never got them back, either. Left that forum soon after. Environment was too damn hostile and I was tired of not being able to fix my mistakes.



yeah sorry about that I was trying to find the delete button so I could delete the post, then I tried editing it but I think I hit the wrong reply button. ^_^;


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 30, 2013)

I recently watched *One Piece* Episodes 276-287 (Uncut FUNi English Dub), loved Robin's "I want to LIVE!" line.

Now I just wish it was October 15 already, can't wait to watch Episodes 288-299.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 30, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Anyway, here's some AMV I promised.
> [yt]XZO30DX1TrQ[/yt]



Have you seen it's sequel Euphoria2 it's was shown in AMV Hell 0


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 30, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> How in the bloody hell can a 14 year old be that ripped?



It makes sense once you realize that 14 years is an age when may protagonists are out to save the world or universe/accomplish an epic task/fulfill his or her dreams/or just plain WIN.
Besides, there's the whole hitting puberty thing at an early age.



Battlechili1 said:


> [One Piece dub of _We Are!_ by Vic Mignogna]



I met the guy that sings this version. His name is Vic Mignogna. I was introduced to him when _FUNimation_ took over and the voices and everything changed when _One Piece_ was still being aired in _Cartoon Network's Toonami_ on Saturday night back in the late 00's. 
The original song is called _Hikari e_. I talked briefly with him about the song and some of his work at the ComicCon that I met him.

I believe it's better than _We Are!_:
[video=youtube;5svxuS3L9_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5svxuS3L9_s[/video]


----------



## fonduemaster (Aug 30, 2013)

Attack On Titan is a really good anime, along with Dangan Ronpa, but I think SNK is juuust slightly better. I hope Armin doesn't die. He's adorable ;W;


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 30, 2013)

I watched the entirety of Blue Submarine No. 6...Wow, that was amazing. For a show animated by Gonzo with playstation 1 level CGI at parts, it was amazing.
Loved the jazzy music, the atmosphere of the destroyed world filled with water, the mystery, and the show don't tell way of showing the show. Loved it.
Also, Mutio was cute.
http://konachan.com/image/bf9ad1b42...ne_no_6 mermaid mutio signed vector water.jpg



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I met the guy that sings this version. His name is Vic Mignogna. I was introduced to him when _FUNimation_ took over and the voices and everything changed when _One Piece_ was still being aired in _Cartoon Network's Toonami_ on Saturday night back in the late 00's.


Its airing on Toonami nowadays too! 
And its so awesome you got to meet Vic Mignogna. He's a great actor.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 30, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> It makes sense once you realize that* he's alpha as fuck*


okay.


ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I met the guy that sings this version. His name is Vic Mignogna. I was introduced to him


Oh damn, Shogo from MegaZone 23.

I'm jelly.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 31, 2013)

I finished Eureka Seven today and watched episodes 14 and 15 of The Big O. Eureka Seven is a masterpiece of a show...So amazing. It knows to show and not tell, its got a complex plot, all the characters develop and they are all really well fleshed out....The animation is smooth and the action is great...The visuals are wonderful...I love it.

The Big O is also still going strong. Though it would be helpful if someone explained episodes 13 and 14 of the show to me. They get a little weird and seem to have some symbolism in them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> The Big O is also still going strong. Though it would be helpful if someone explained episodes 13 and 14 of the show to me. They get a little weird and seem to have some symbolism in them.


Just keep watching it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 1, 2013)

Evangelion 2.22 was great. So intense. 
I like Mari and her Eva's beast form.

Also Sword Art Online can get so messed up. A little girl, obviously quite a few years younger then the main character, reminds the main character of his sister. The little girl dresses scantily at parts and wants to be with the main character. Worse yet, she gets picked up by tentacle monsters a few times in episode 5.
WHY JAPAN


Imperial Impact said:


> Just keep watching it.


I am. I've finished 19 episodes, so I've almost finished it. Just a few more episodes left to air.
Speaking of which, I plan on buying it later on on bluray or dvd once Sentai Filmworks releases it.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 2, 2013)

I got yelled at by some guy in traffic while listening to this on my trusty iPod:
_*
Don't Stop! Carry On! (Victory Gundam)*_
[video=youtube;UuZLBR0p6to]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuZLBR0p6to[/video]

No, I have not watched _Victory Gundam_. I just found this intro when looking for another Gundam series intro.

About the incident, I had the windows rolled down and the volume slightly turned up (if everybody else does it with their crappy music, why can't I?) while waiting at a stoplight while doing errands.This new-ish, expensive-looking black Ford F-150 rolls up and gets next to me. They rolled down some windows and predictably pump up the reggaeton. I half-predicted what they did next: they came wizzing past me while the retard riding shotgun yelled something at me. 
Didn't understand it. 
Didn't care. Must be nice having the time to roll around yelling at people with different tastes to oneself.
Didn't really expect to get any attention, though. Not exactly a bass-oriented song.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 2, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I am. I've finished 19 episodes, so I've almost finished it. Just a few more episodes left to air.
> Speaking of which, I plan on buying it later on on bluray or dvd once Sentai Filmworks releases it.


I'll explain everything once your done.


ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I got yelled at by some guy in traffic while listening to this on my trusty iPod:
> _*
> Don't Stop! Carry On! (Victory Gundam)*_
> [video=youtube;UuZLBR0p6to]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuZLBR0p6to[/video]
> ...


It's pretty grim.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 2, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> crazylee where is your avatar from?



I'll be your friend for today and since Crazy ain't here now, have the answer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo-EmtXbFRg


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 2, 2013)

I have watched the animated Dangan Ronpa up to date and I must admit
I enjoyed it. It's so damn interesting, and there is some good mystery and detective-like stuff going on. 
Not to mention the characters are exotic and unique.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Girlfriend and I started watching *Fairy Tale* and from what I can tell thus far the show's going to be rather light hearted, at least from the 4 episodes I've seen thus far.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'll be your friend for today and since Crazy ain't here now, have the answer.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo-EmtXbFRg



Thank you friend.


----------



## Willow (Sep 2, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Girlfriend and I started watching *Fairy Tale* and from what I can tell thus far the show's going to be rather light hearted, at least from the 4 episodes I've seen thus far.


Don't trust it. The lighthearted anime usually turn out to be the most soul crushing. :v


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm totally glad that I was able to finish *Rin* today. It was a nice ending and I'm glad that it ended the way it did.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 6, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Have you seen it's sequel Euphoria2 it's was shown in AMV Hell 0


If it's AMV Hell 0, I'm already worried.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 12, 2013)

Everywhere post I've been seeing on tumblr has to do with *Attack on Titan* and I don't really know if I could focus enough to watch it subbed. It's way too new to be dubbed, but it would be nice to at least try to watch it if I can muster the focus for said doing so.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 12, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Everywhere post I've been seeing on tumblr has to do with *Attack on Titan* and I don't really know if I could focus enough to watch it subbed. It's way too new to be dubbed, but it would be nice to at least try to watch it if I can muster the focus for said doing so.



Yeah, I'm also waiting for Attack on Titan's English Dub.

I don't watch subs, if I know the anime is popular enough to be dubbed eventually.

(I have made several exceptions in the past, but I just don't have the time to watch new shows atm)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Everywhere post I've been seeing on tumblr has to do with *Attack on Titan* and I don't really know if I could focus enough to watch it subbed. It's way too new to be dubbed, but it would be nice to at least try to watch it if I can muster the focus for said doing so.



Normally I can't watch subtitled anime these days because its so monotone and I usually have something I'm working on and have it playing as part of the background. However, Attack on Titan can get pretty intense and the dialog is easy enough to follow for the most part.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 14, 2013)

I recently marathoned *Milky Holmes* Seasons 1-3, I just need to watch the OVAs/Specials now.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 17, 2013)

So Genshiken is an anime about a college otaku club. Yes, an anime about fans of anime. The third season is Nidaime, which is translated as "second season" or "second generation", despite being the third season.

In this third season though, it oddly seems to revolve around a new member of the club, a guy who constantly dresses and acts like a woman. It's never explained really WHY this guy is constantly dressed like a woman, and treated like a woman by the rest of the club while in his female persona, and even lives the rest of his life, doing his shopping and stuff, as a girl. It's just bizzare. In anime like Strawberry Eggs, at least there was an excuse for the guy's cross dressing. In this case it seems like "oh, it's just a thing he does" or "he's trying to be the ultimate cos/crossplayer." 


And here's another amv:
[yt]7rMcBwbZbKM[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been watching Spice and Wolf.
So much alcohol has been consumed.
So far S2 feels worse than the first one.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 24, 2013)

Finished Watching Watamote, or "No Matter How I Look at It, Itâ€™s You Guys' Fault The Ending of This Anime Was Shit!", also known as "we're continuing the fucking Anime trope of making titles too fucking long, that started with Orimeo", also known as "A prime example of how Japan can't make an ending to anything worth shit."

The anime is about a social introvert and shut in with some sort of severe social anxiety disorder to the point where she stutters, gets easily flustered, and runs away from most situations. The series begins in her first year of high school where she tries to become popular like all the hentai dating sims she plays, usually using techniques she mastered in said dating sims.

A review on Kotaku says that the series makes fun of people with anxiety disorders while completely missing the point... the point of the series is you're supposed to feel SORRY for the main character. And so I did. I honestly found myself having untold number of feels and seriously wanting the main character to succeed and even wanting to be friends with/date the main character because of how adorable and dorky she is. But every episode she fails to make friends and usually embarrasses herself.

The ending was disappointing. Like most series based on a manga where they stop in the middle of the manga, this one doesn't have much of a conclusion at all. The main character fails to make any significant friends or learn an important lesson. One of her classmates seems to sense her problems and wants to be friends with her, but the two of them never connect. Hopefully there will be another season, but I'm not holding my breath.


Anyway, here's a funny AMV for a change. Audio is from Clerks. Video is Descendants of Darkness (an anime with implied yaoi, like the way hetalia has implied yaoi).

[yt]7ve1XkVYnPM[/yt]


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 25, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Finished Watching Watamote, or "No Matter How I Look at It, Itâ€™s You Guys' Fault The Ending of This Anime Was Shit!", also known as "we're continuing the fucking Anime trope of making titles too fucking long, that started with Orimeo", also known as "A prime example of how Japan can't make an ending to anything worth shit."
> 
> The anime is about a social introvert and shut in with some sort of severe social anxiety disorder to the point where she stutters, gets easily flustered, and runs away from most situations. The series begins in her first year of high school where she tries to become popular like all the hentai dating sims she plays, usually using techniques she mastered in said dating sims.
> 
> ...



I just finished watching watamote too, and I think they are going to make a season 2, cause they sorta left it open. They left watamote open to where, she can continue to get over her anxiety and her shyness to be friends with Imae, not to mention Imae also wants to be friends with and has interest with kuroki. Same with blood lad, they left the story unfinished so, there is going to be a season 2.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 25, 2013)

In a manor of a few weeks I've finished Black Butler, I'm nearly done with Free!, and I'm currently watching Attack on Titan. I finished Ouran Highschool Host Club some time ago, and I've also seen Baka and Test, though I don't like it very much. When I'm bored occasionally I'll put on Hetalia, despite the fact that I hate it.


----------



## Aggybyte (Sep 25, 2013)

Right now I'm catching up on Lovely Complex and Special A. I'm also listening to a lot of Hatsune Miku.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 25, 2013)

The whole "anime stopping in the middle of its corresponding manga" thing is so frustrating. Happened to me with Claymore. I really need to read the manga of that. Also with D Gray Man, but I can see why that's stopped since a new manga episode releases once every forever.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 25, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> The whole "anime stopping in the middle of its corresponding manga" thing is so frustrating. Happened to me with Claymore. I really need to read the manga of that. Also with D Gray Man, but I can see why that's stopped since a new manga episode releases once every forever.



Claymore, DGrayman, Nichijou, Letter Bee, and so many others... I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 26, 2013)

I've been reading Claymore and it just became a mess after that. In some regards I wish I *hadn't* continued on to read the manga. It may have collected itself later but it was just ARRRRGH DBZ kind of shit where battles dragged on with seemingly no resolution. The other issue is the characters all have that same-y look that it also makes it somewhat harder to distinguish. 

Then you have authors that died like in the case of Trinity Blood - though a friend of the author is stepping in to help complete it. 

With the case of Berserk, I was doubly frustrated because the movies just felt like a cliff notes and slight add on version of the Anime for the most part. It had some "cameos" for future characters, but I felt like it was almost a waste of time - other than seeing some scenes animated a bit better - other scenes too CGI that killed some of the grittiness of the series. I also felt that because they were so condensed it lessened some of the impact it had on characters later on due to less screen time and character building.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 26, 2013)

*Suisei no Gargantia *or *Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet* Eps 1-2 I'm slowly working my way towards episode 6 so I can see a belly dancing main character.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 26, 2013)

Watched both Whispers of the Heart and The Cat Returns. Pretty good. About to watch My Neighbors, the Yamadas.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone seen the last episode of Attack on Titan?
Holy fuckballs...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

ne 1 gettar robo???????????


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 30, 2013)

I just completed re-watching *Black Lagoon*, in preparation for Season 3 OVA: Roberta's Blood Trail.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Anyone seen the last episode of Attack on Titan?
> Holy fuckballs...



That shit was craaaaaaaaazy.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> That shit was craaaaaaaaazy.



I'm pretty sure there will be a season 2 (provided it's not because company goes bankrupt or something like that).


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 1, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> If it's AMV Hell 0, I'm already worried.



Seen /0 as well? If so did you throw up at the more disgusting parts? Oh and wait till you see the one amv from school days on there.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm pretty sure there will be a season 2 (provided it's not because company goes bankrupt or something like that).



Didn't it end on season 2? I thought whenever they put a new opening thats when a new season starts, so wouldn't it be season 3? or am I mistaken.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 1, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> Didn't it end on season 2? I thought whenever they put a new opening thats when a new season starts, so wouldn't it be season 3? or am I mistaken.



There are anime that go through up to four intros a season, no joke. A season is however much they make in a single year... usually. If it runs all year long like Yu Yu Hakusho, there is only one very long season.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 1, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> There are anime that go through up to four intros a season, no joke. A season is however much they make in a single year... usually. If it runs all year long like Yu Yu Hakusho, there is only one very long season.



OOOOooooh ok, well then can't wait till season 2 starts then. Xp


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm wondering though what will happen if it catches up to the manga for Titan. It's actually not too far behind.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2013)

I started watching a cancer that is Sora Wo Kakeru Shoujo.
Some sci-fi mechagrind with interesting enough a vision of the future to make me overlook most of the fanservice and illogical shit.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 3, 2013)

*Black Lagoon: Roberta's Blood Trail - 9/10.*

I'll resume reading the manga eventually, I just hope my library or bookstore have the volumes I need.

(I don't read books, comics, manga etc online)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;h0NtU9vlAuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0NtU9vlAuY[/video]


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm wondering though what will happen if it catches up to the manga for Titan. It's actually not too far behind.



Maybe they'll try to finish the manga first then the anime?


----------



## whiteskunk (Oct 4, 2013)

Wondering if there will be a show down (One Piece) between Alvida and Boa Hancock for most beautiful lady pirate. 
Also-comical idea for the conclusion of the storyline: Luffy finds the One Piece treasure, becomes King of the Pirate but all the women he had encountered demand he marry them: Alvida, Nami, Cami, Princess Shirahoshi, Boa Hancock, Margaret, Nico Robin, Lily Enstomach, etc. But just in the nick of time unlikely saviors arrive (Buggy and Jewelry Bonney) and rescue Luffy from the mob of women.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 4, 2013)

Pokemon origins episode 2.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 7, 2013)

*Inazuma Eleven GO: Galaxy* Episodes 06-19.
*The Tower of Druaga: The Aegis of Uruk* Episodes 01-12 (English Dub).
*The Tower of Druaga: The Aegis of Uruk: Jil's Adventure OVA* (English Dub).


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 7, 2013)

Just watched Dangan Ronpa... it was interesting, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 7, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> Maybe they'll try to finish the manga first then the anime?



Doubtful. If it's gonna make the manga companies more money, more reason to keep it alive - not finish it.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2013)

I want to see the animated take of Persona 3. The film is supposed to come out sometime in November (me thinks).


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I recently finished watching Blood C on blue-ray and it was good and if your not watching the 
background it was confusing. Started Toradora yesterday and it seems to be fun. 

I do have to ask since I have seen several newer anime's over the past years and can't find them (Subbed at cons)
One has a young boy that gets taken to another world full of Anamorphic and He is a blades-man and saves the queen?
The other is a boy and his girl who turns into a Kitsune with powers. 

Any hints people?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I want to see the animated take of Persona 3. The film is supposed to come out sometime in November (me thinks).



While I have never gotten to play Furso- um, PERsona before, I have heard Dangan Ronpa compared to it several times. So I might check it out eventually.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 8, 2013)

Just finished watching Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 2012 version, and it was awesome. 

right now watching the start of gingitsune and Kill La Kill, seem to be starting great.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 11, 2013)

*Accel World* Episode 24 (Viz Media English Dub)
*Black Lagoon: Roberta's Blood Trail* Episode 05 (FUNimation English Dub)
*Bleach* Episode 316 (Viz Media English Dub)
*Digimon Fusion* Episode 03 (Saban Brands English Dub)
*Futari wa Milky Holmes* Episode 12
*Hunter x Hunter (2011)* Episode 99
*Inazuma Eleven GO: Galaxy* Episode 01
*Log Horizon* Episode 01
*Magi: The Kingdom of Magic* Episode 01
*Naruto Shippuden* Episode 209 (Viz Media English Dub)
*Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan* Episode 04 (Viz Media English Dub)
*One Piece* Episode 299 (FUNimation English Dub)
*Sgt. Frog* Episode 53 (FUNimation English Dub)
*The Tower of Druaga: The Sword of Uruk* Episode 12 (FUNimation English Dub)
*Yu-Gi-Oh! ZeXal II* Episode 08 (4K Media English Dub)


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2013)

I watched through the first 22 episodes of The Big O now. Still going strong.
Should get close to finishing before the weekend is out.
Not sure exactly why the foreigners keep doing what they're doing though.

Watched through episode 21 of Attack On Titan. Man, that show is intense. Even episodes where very little happens are exciting and dramatic. I love it. Lots of action too. Also, the CGI blends really well with everything else. Love how derpy some of the Titans look. I think the animators and artists are having a little fun with them.

Watched the first 4 episodes of C Control: Money of Soul and Possibility (its airing on the new Pivot TV channel). Seems pretty cool but a little bit too complicated and it tries to hard to be dramatic with its weird camera angles.

Watched up through episode 8 of Sword Art Online I believe. Its got so many problems. It shows signs of sexism, it introduces characters into Kirito's "harem" and then takes them away just like that, I'm not sure if Asuna has a set personality or not....Still, its fun to watch and its at least finally gotten back to trying to beat the game as its main story. I hope.

I also watched more .hack//Sign. The soundtrack is so beautiful.

Finally, I watched Gunbuster. Wow, that was amazing. Wish the last episode wasn't mostly in black and white though. Did Gainax run out of money?
Either way, it has amazing artwork for the time when it was created.

Also:




It comes out Januray 21. So excited. The anime is so gorgeous to look at.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 11, 2013)

have it on VHS from years back it is a good series.


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2013)

Netflix just put Welcome to the NHK up and I'm pretty excited seeing as how it's one of the anime I wanted to finish. 
Also I need to pick up Mirai Nikki at some point now that it's out on box set. 



MochiElZorro said:


> While I have never gotten to play Furso- um, PERsona before, I have heard Dangan Ronpa compared to it several times. So I might check it out eventually.


You could either go read it on lparchives now since SA decided to archive the orginal LP making it only viewable to members or just wait for the US release next year. 
Given that I've read a good chunk of the LP, the Dangan Ronpa anime seemed so terribly rushed.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 12, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I watched through the first 22 episodes of The Big O now. Still going strong.
> Should get close to finishing before the weekend is out.
> Not sure exactly why the foreigners keep doing what they're doing though.
> 
> ...



You should check out diebuster or its also called gunbuster 2, its really good. Animation is done by the people who did, FLCL.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> You should check out diebuster or its also called gunbuster 2, its really good.








Who are you trying to fool?

Diebuster is the GT to Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 13, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Who are you trying to fool?
> 
> Diebuster is the GT to Dragon Ball Z.


Really? I thought Diebuster looked better than Gunbuster in some ways.
I haven't watched it yet, but I'm very fond of its artwork at least. It also looks like it has more action or better animation.
Was it really that bad?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Was it really that bad?


Yes.

I'm sure you have something better to watch.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2013)

Watched Girls und Panzer today. 
Such marvellous tanks and great effects.
Totally recommend


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Maken ki


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Really? I thought Diebuster looked better than Gunbuster in some ways.
> I haven't watched it yet, but I'm very fond of its artwork at least. It also looks like it has more action or better animation.
> Was it really that bad?



It does have a lot more action and it was great. Just give it like 2 episodes to make your own decision. I think you'll like it. Don't let others deter your own thoughts of it, its best to try it yourself since other peoples taste differs from others.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> It does have a lot more action and it was great. Just give it like 2 episodes to make your own decision. I think you'll like it. Don't let others deter your own thoughts of it, its best to try it yourself since other peoples taste differs from others.


Saying it's "great" doesn't make "great".


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 13, 2013)

I watched PokÃ©mon: The Origin today.
Holy shit. It's everything I wanted the other PKMN anime to be ;__;
I really want them to make full shows like that, not just a 4 episode special.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 13, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Saying it's "great" doesn't make "great".



Thats your opinion, my opinion is that I found it to be great and highly enjoyable, but like I said before everyone has different tastes on shows, just cause you found it not to be great doesn't mean it isn't either. Just like how I found legendz not to be great, and just reminded me of like pokemon or digimon, but thats my opinion.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> Thats your opinion, my opinion is that I found it to be great and highly enjoyable


Did you watch it before or after Gunbuster?




Bloodhowl said:


> Just like how I found legendz not to be great, and just reminded me of like pokemon or digimon


How?

Pokemon is a senseless show and Digimon is a budget show.

Legendz actually has a plot and it's budget is noticeably higher than Digimon's.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 13, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Did you watch it before or after Gunbuster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched it after gunbuster 1.but I still love gunbuster 2 more, don't get me wrong I like gunbuster 1 too, but i favor gunbuster 2 more. 

And as for digimon,  for a budget show, it sure is going on longer then legendz did.  They all have plots, every show has a plot.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 13, 2013)

I've just started watching Beyond the Boundary/ Kyokai no Kanata, and it seems pretty good so far. I still have to keep going with Madoka Magica, and I still must finish Attack on Titan. So much to do, so little time.

*EDIT, ABOUT AN HOUR OR SO LATER:*Aha, and now I've started watching Neon Genesis Evangelion! More animes to watch.

...I have a problem.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 13, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Saying it's "great" doesn't make "great".



I wonder where I've seen this happe- oh yeah. I forgot. Our arguments. And how your opinion is law. :/


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 13, 2013)

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Zabrina

I decided this would be easier.



CrazyLee said:


> Heh, Black Butler.
> 
> I've kinda wanted to watch that but the massive amount of female fans of that series that are only fans because they're "fag hags" or yaoi fangirls and because of the implied ghey in the series scares the shit out of me.
> 
> ...



Fixed.

Black Butler's gayness is mainly Sebastian carrying Ciel when he's injured, tying his ties, and it was hinted in the ending sequence that he gives him baths due to Ciel's parents being dead.

There is an array of flamboyant characters, (Grell, Alois, Finnian, ect.) 

Fangirls can take things much too seriously, and I'm a bit saddened that some fans only watch the show due to the subtle gay hints. I truly believe that the show is a true work of art, and I'm in love with the Victorian culture of it and the unique characters. I say that if you want to watch the show, go for it. You're gonna find freaks in every fandom.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 13, 2013)

2 episodes of The Big O left!
This is getting exciting!



Imperial Impact said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm sure you have something better to watch.


Well I'm watching Sword Art Online, so I dunno.
Its pretty terrible.

But I'm sure there's something good I can watch.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> I watched it after gunbuster 1.but I still love gunbuster 2 more, don't get me wrong I like gunbuster 1 too, but i favor gunbuster 2 more.


See Diebuster as a sequel, Is shit.

It has nothing to do with Gunbuster other then have a few references. In fact, It's more closer to FLCL then Gunbuster itself.

And it doesn't help that Diebuster's rape was forced. 


Bloodhowl said:


> And as for digimon,  for a budget show, it sure is going on longer then legendz did.


Digimon had a very successful toy line while Legendz's flopped.


Bloodhowl said:


> They all have plots, every show has a plot.


Not Pokemon's.


MochiElZorro said:


> I wonder where I've seen this happe- oh yeah. I forgot. Our arguments. And how your opinion is law. :/










Battlechili1 said:


> But I'm sure there's something good I can watch.


Shin Mazinger Shougeki! Z-Hen
New Getter Robo
Legendz 

Take your pick.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

1 episode of The Big O left.
Imperial Impact, after I finish this, I'm definitely going to need you to explain some of this to me.
I'm not entirely understanding what's going on anymore.


Imperial Impact said:


> Shin Mazinger Shougeki! Z-Hen
> New Getter Robo
> Legendz
> 
> Take your pick.


This is a hard decision.
I think I'll go with New Getter Robo though.


Imperial Impact said:


> S
> Not Pokemon's.


I think most, if not all of the Pokemon special series have plots (the few mystery dungeon episodes, Pokemon The Origin possibly (haven't seen it yet).
Plus there are the movies.

Though just normal show wise, this is true.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

I finished The Big O.
I enjoyed it thoroughly.
And I proceeded to give my computer screen the middle finger after it ended.
The ending.
Can someone explain the ending to me?
What happened?
I thought the bad guy was still alive and ready to do more fighting.
How did Dorothy get herself fixed?
What happened to the old man who farmed tomatoes?
What does the tomato symbolize in this anyways?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I finished The Big O.
> I enjoyed it thoroughly.
> And I proceeded to give my computer screen the middle finger after it ended.
> The ending.
> ...


Big O is a show within a show.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> See Diebuster as a sequel, Is shit.
> 
> It has nothing to do with Gunbuster other then have a few references. In fact, It's more closer to FLCL then Gunbuster itself.
> 
> ...



Diebuster has everything to do with gunbuster, and no way is it close to FLCL other then the character designs and art style. 

pfffffffffffffft Digimon had a very successful toy line and legendz flopped??, then that just contradicts what you said about digimon being a "budget" anime, if it was such a "budget" anime then legendz would have more seasons. Cause legendz had a toy line, card game, manga, and it still couldn't keep afloat. That's a horrible excuse. It just shows that digimon appealed more to people then legendz did.  

Pokemon has plots. 

Btw are you some kind of anime hipster?, cause I'm getting vibes of anime hipster from ya.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> Diebuster has everything to do with gunbuster, and no way is it close to FLCL other then the character designs and art style.


Other then sharing the similar title, What do they have in common?

Nothing.


Bloodhowl said:


> pfffffffffffffft Digimon had a very successful toy line and legendz flopped??, then that just contradicts what you said about digimon being a "budget" anime, if it was such a "budget" anime then legendz would have more seasons. Cause legendz had a toy line, card game, manga, and it still couldn't keep afloat. That's a horrible excuse. It just shows that digimon appealed more to people then legendz did.


Except nobody was buying Legendz stuff which leads to it's downfall.



Bloodhowl said:


> Pokemon has plots.


Ash trying to being a pokemon master is not a plot.



Bloodhowl said:


> Btw are you some kind of anime hipster?, cause I'm getting vibes of anime hipster from ya.


Hating shit shows doesn't make me a hipster. If I was one, I would have hate all of Gundam, Mazinger and Getter Robo because those are really popular.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Other then sharing the similar title, What do they have in common?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> ...



Pffft if you want to believe that, then sure. pffft

If nobody was buying legendz stuff which lead to its downfall...... then your just proving the point that legendz wasn't that great of a show. If the show didn't get you hyped enough to keep buying their merchandise, then something is wrong there.The show must have not been great enough to grab attention. 

"Ash trying to being a pokemon master is not a plot." Still a plot, a shitty plot, but still a plot.  Plus some episodes of the pokemon cartoon, has story plots in them.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> If nobody was buying legendz stuff which lead to its downfall...... then your just proving the point that legendz wasn't that great of a show. If the show didn't get you hyped enough to keep buying their merchandise, then something is wrong there.The show must have not been great enough to grab attention.



See Green Lantern the Animated series and Young Justice. Both great series but dropped because of poor toy sales. 



> "Ash trying to being a pokemon master is not a plot." Still a plot, a shitty plot, but still a plot.  Plus some episodes of the pokemon cartoon, has story plots in them.



Yeah I agree that Pokemon has a shallow plot.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> See Green Lantern the Animated series and Young Justice. Both great series but dropped because of poor toy sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree that Pokemon has a shallow plot.



I don't believe that too much, cause avatar the last airbender had some toys when the first season came out, and then sold poorly and was still able to poop out three more seasons, and korra, and Green Lantern didn't have any retail toy line come out, unless they weren't advertised well enough. Cause I haven't seen any toys from the green lantern cartoon. Plus I hadn't seen any toys from season 2 as well for young justice, I still would like action figures of green and black beetle.  I do agree though those shows were awesome and I hope they some how come back.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't even know what the fuck this whole anime hipster thing is all about, anyway.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 14, 2013)

What was that gif meant to imply? I'm confused. You seem to want to beat me up over the internet because... you're never wrong? I seriously don't know anymore. I mean, if I was wrong you wouldn't be that pissed. So I guess either I hit the bullseye or you need to express yourself more efficiently. :/


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 15, 2013)

I recently watched *Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan* Episodes 05-09 (Viz Media English Dub).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I don't even know what the fuck this whole anime hipster thing is all about, anyway.


We're dealing with the same guy who thinks Diebuster is great.

So of course it doesn't make any sense.


MochiElZorro said:


> What was that gif meant to imply? I'm confused.


Because obviously you're still mad after I shat on that shota show that love so much.


Bloodhowl said:


> Pffft if you want to believe that, then sure. pffft


You haven't convince me why Diebuster is a sequel to Gunbuster aside from sharing the similar title.


Bloodhowl said:


> If nobody was buying legendz stuff which lead to its downfall...... then your just proving the point that legendz wasn't that great of a show. If the show didn't get you hyped enough to keep buying their merchandise, then something is wrong there.The show must have not been great enough to grab attention.


Season 2 Digimon Xros rating were meh, But it's toy line did good enough to get another season.


Bloodhowl said:


> "Ash trying to being a pokemon master is not a plot." Still a plot, a shitty plot, but still a plot.  Plus some episodes of the pokemon cartoon, has story plots in them.


80% Pokemon's plot is irrelevant until the championship, Which is near the end of the season.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> We're dealing with the same guy who thinks Diebuster is great.
> 
> So of course it doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...



Did you even finish watching Diebuster? sounds like you didn't and just gave up on it,  cause if you did you'd understand why the solar defence system was attacking, why the drive was removed from dix-neuf, and how the ending to diebuster goes with the ending to the gunbuster anime.  They're two different view points of the anime but they still relate to each other. Its still a sequel. If you still don't believe that diebuster wasn't a sequel, then tell that to Gainax. Cause they said its a sequel and they created it. You didn't create gunbuster or the sequel. So tell that to them if you feel it wasn't a sequel. 

thanks for proving the point that digimon had to have been better then legendz, So you probably totally didn't read my reply to Arshes Nei, so let me repeat myself again, avatar the last airbender had some toys when the first season came out, and those toys sold poorly and was still able to poop out three more seasons, and Korra. Legendz and digimon are both licensed by bandai, both digimon and legendz toys both looked about the same quality. Which anime did they decide to continue with hmmmmmm? You still haven't convinced me why legendz was great, when the majority chose digimon. 

Oh thanks again for agreeing with me that pokemon has plot.  Its part of the pokemon anime. Its not called another [made up anime with totally different characters mon.] Its part of the pokemon storyline. So thanks for agreeing with me that pokemon has plot.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 15, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> I don't believe that too much, cause avatar the last airbender had some toys when the first season came out, and then sold poorly and was still able to poop out three more seasons, and korra, and Green Lantern didn't have any retail toy line come out, unless they weren't advertised well enough. Cause I haven't seen any toys from the green lantern cartoon. Plus I hadn't seen any toys from season 2 as well for young justice, I still would like action figures of green and black beetle.  I do agree though those shows were awesome and I hope they some how come back.



Avatar the Last Airbender was hosted on Nickelodeon

The other two shows were on Cartoon Network.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Avatar the Last Airbender was hosted on Nickelodeon
> 
> The other two shows were on Cartoon Network.



and?

Ok if you wanna go that route, Courage the cowardly dog, at 4 seasons, didn't see any adverts for toys of that show. Probably didn't produce any toys, if any probably a plush.  But was able to produce 4 seasons. Why? cause the cartoon was awesome. the grim adventures of billy and mandy hardly had toys if any, 7 seasons produced.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> then tell that to Gainax. Cause they said its a sequel and they created it. You didn't create gunbuster or the sequel. So tell that to them if you feel it wasn't a sequel.


It's obviously Gun and Diebuster had different writers.

And you still didn't defend Diebuster's rape scene. 


Bloodhowl said:


> thanks for proving the point that digimon had to have been better then legendz


I didn't say that Digimon is shit. It had shitty animation between season 2 to season 4.


Bloodhowl said:


> So you probably totally didn't read my reply to Arshes Nei, so let me repeat myself again, avatar the last airbender had some toys when the first season came out, and those toys sold poorly and was still able to poop out three more seasons, and Korra.


Irrelevant, Because this is _Japan _not _America. _


Bloodhowl said:


> Legendz and digimon are both licensed by bandai,


Bandai has the license to sell Legendz toys.


Bloodhowl said:


> Which anime did they decide to continue with hmmmmmm? You still haven't convinced me why legendz was great, when the majority chose digimon.


When Digimon died after 2003, Legendz replaced it.

Legendz is a breath of fresh air to Shounen genre.

1. The show takes place Brooklyn, Not in japan.
2. The cast is endearing.
3. The plot goes from goofy to dark.
4. Pacing is very good.
5. It's animation was very good at the time.

And really, If we're going by this logic. Why doesn't Evangelion have a sequel?

I mean, It was _so good.
_
This also goes toward TTGL and Gunbusters.


Bloodhowl said:


> Oh thanks again for agreeing with me that pokemon has plot.  Its part of the pokemon anime. Its not called another [made up anime with totally different characters mon.] Its part of the pokemon storyline. So thanks for agreeing with me that pokemon has plot.


1.4 of a plot is not a barely a plot.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It's obviously Gun and Diebuster had different writers.
> 
> And you still didn't defend Diebuster's rape scene.
> 
> ...



Duh its still canon, its still part of the gunbuster universe so no matter of denial that you're completely in, isn't going to make it not a sequel,  and the rape scene was to be used as shock value, the creators of FLCL, Gurren Lagaann and now kill la kill, are known to go over the top and push the envelope. Plus it was used to show how much of a creep nicola was. It must have worked since you keep bringing it up. 

Lmao off on that one dude, guess who did the animation for all of the season's of digimon. Toei Animation. The same people who did the animation of one of your favorite animes Mazinger Z, So your basically bashing on the company, that animated your favorite show, by calling the animation shitty. I thought the animation in all the series of Digimon was great in general. 

So your telling me the Legendz anime wasn't that great to have a reason to come to america, not only that it wasn't good enough to sell the toys... that.... it..... had. Yyyyeeeaaah I'm just going to leave that there. 

1. Are you from brooklyn or something?, how is this relevant for it being good? ?

2. The cast is annoying to me and a little cliche. At least its relevant to why you like it. 

3.  Also relevant to why you like it, I'll give you points on that, but the characters seemed tooo goofy for my taste. [still not convincing though as to why I should like it]

4. There was Pacing?

5. Character design for the monsters remind me too much like digimon, like as if the show was a digimon ripoff or parody. The human characters look like they belong in shin chan or a cartoon like shin chan. Still not convincing enough as to why I should watch it. 

Now see, now you're creating a whole new discussion, thats gonna extend the other discussions, in which case I think the mods are gonna probably get angry at us for having a long discussion over this, and other people probably getting tired of us discussing this. If they don't care, then thats fine, I'll continue. I'll even answer you're question but lets finish off the other discussions alright?  Evangelion doesn't have a sequel cause people didn't get the ending and weren't satisfied. So Gainax made rebirth of evangelion and end of evangelion movie. Even then people still didn't like the ending and didn't get it. So the creator of evangelion was like I'm going to make evangelion the way it should have been made. Which is why we have the movie volumes of Rebuild of evangelion. Theres speculation and theories that rebuild of evangelion is an in-universe evangelion sequel of the original evangelion. So the reason why there isn't a sequel cause evangelion isn't technically done yet. Until gainax or someone saids something and clears the story of evangelion on whats going on. 

You still acknowledged that pokemon has plot, you're either contradicting yourself or being a hypocrite. Pokemon has plot dude, just accept it and move on. To have the pokemon cartoon to extend this long. O_O That's plot.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 15, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> and?
> 
> Ok if you wanna go that route, Courage the cowardly dog, at 4 seasons, didn't see any adverts for toys of that show. Probably didn't produce any toys, if any probably a plush.  But was able to produce 4 seasons. Why? cause the cartoon was awesome. the grim adventures of billy and mandy hardly had toys if any, 7 seasons produced.



So you're comparing cheaply made shows to higher budget ones now? What's your point?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Because obviously you're still mad after I shat on that shota show that love so much.



Actually, I forgot what that argument was about until now. All I remember is you're almost as big of a bitch as myself, and it's rather irritating.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> So you're comparing cheaply made shows to higher budget ones now? What's your point?



My point is I even said it earlier that these shows still were able to produce more seasons with or without their having toylines. >_> That's why I said I didn't believe too much into that. the amazing world of gumball looks like a high budget animation show. Having to animate different styles of animation. They don't seem to have a toyline, and they already on their second season and have 116 more episodes ordered. What was the production cost for green lantern and young justice? what makes you think that these are high budget shows?  I think the reason they got canceled cause there on a network thats more geared towards younger audience now and that young justice and green lantern were going towards older kids. Which is why they dropped young justice and greenlantern and we got stuck with teen titans go [which is geared towards younger audiences] and beware the batman. [which i haven't been seeing new episodes lately, which I hope it hasn't been dropped, because of what i think the reason young justice and green lantern got dropped]That and the airtime.  But thats my opinion.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 16, 2013)

I recently watched these.

*Digimon Fusion* Episodes 04 and 05 (Saban Brands English Dub)
*Hunter x Hunter (2011)* Episode 100 (CrunchyRoll)
*Log Horizon* Episode 02 (CrunchyRoll)
*Magi: The Kingdom of Magic* Episode 02 (CrunchyRoll)
*Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan* Episodes 05-09 (Viz Media English Dub)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 16, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> It must have worked since you keep bringing it up.


Obviously, Since rape is bad no matter if it's for shits and giggles or not. 


Bloodhowl said:


> Lmao off on that one dude, guess who did the animation for all of the season's of digimon. Toei Animation. The same people who did the animation of one of your favorite animes Mazinger Z,


I haven't seen Toei's Mazinger Z, Only it's manga and it's remake.


Bloodhowl said:


> So your basically bashing on the company, that animated your favorite show, by calling the animation shitty. I thought the animation in all the series of Digimon was great in general.


Since when Digimon is my favorite show?


Bloodhowl said:


> So your telling me the Legendz anime wasn't that great to have a reason to come to america, not only that it wasn't good enough to sell the toys... that.... it..... had. Yyyyeeeaaah I'm just going to leave that there.


There was some plan to bring it over but it never did?


Bloodhowl said:


> 1. Are you from brooklyn or something?, how is this relevant for it being good? ?


Just about every shounen show takes place ether in a fictional world or Japan.

Legendz takes place in brooklyn.


Bloodhowl said:


> 2. The cast is annoying to me and a little cliche. At least its relevant to why you like it.


Implying that you actually watched Legendz, Which obviously you haven't.


Bloodhowl said:


> 3.  Also relevant to why you like it, I'll give you points on that, but the characters seemed tooo goofy for my taste. [still not convincing though as to why I should like it]


Maybe if you actually watch the damn thing and stop being a colossal faggot.

But that's to much for you.


Bloodhowl said:


> 4. There was Pacing?


Wow.


Bloodhowl said:


> 5. Character design for the monsters remind me too much like digimon, like as if the show was a digimon ripoff or parody. The human characters look like they belong in shin chan or a cartoon like shin chan. Still not convincing enough as to why I should watch it.


They don't look anything like digimon.

Digimon have vains popping out, a huge cannon on one arm and stuff.

Legendz just have furries. 


Bloodhowl said:


> Now see, now you're creating a whole new discussion, thats gonna extend the other discussions, in which case I think the mods are gonna probably get angry at us for having a long discussion over this, and other people probably getting tired of us discussing this. If they don't care, then thats fine


In other words, "I-I-I can't give you a reason why TTGL and Gunbuster don't have a sequel. and I should have the last laugh."


Bloodhowl said:


> I'll continue. I'll even answer you're question but lets finish off the other discussions alright?  Evangelion doesn't have a sequel cause people didn't get the ending and weren't satisfied. So Gainax made rebirth of evangelion and end of evangelion movie. Even then people still didn't like the ending and didn't get it. So the creator of evangelion was like I'm going to make evangelion the way it should have been made. Which is why we have the movie volumes of Rebuild of evangelion. Theres speculation and theories that rebuild of evangelion is an in-universe evangelion sequel of the original evangelion. So the reason why there isn't a sequel cause evangelion isn't technically done yet. Until gainax or someone saids something and clears the story of evangelion on whats going on.


And guess what.

People are _still_ not happy with rebuild of evangelion.


Bloodhowl said:


> To have the pokemon cartoon to extend this long. O_O That's plot.


Pokemon is a 20 minute toy commercial.


MochiElZorro said:


> Actually, I forgot what that argument was about until now. All I remember is you're almost as big of a bitch as myself, and it's rather irritating.


No you didn't, You liar/

And didn't you block me?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Obviously, Since rape is bad no matter if it's for shits and giggles or not.



Hey man, I'm just giving ya the answer.  and no duh rape is bad. I didn't make the sequel, if you're so angry about it take it up with Gainax.



Imperial Impact said:


> I haven't seen Toei's Mazinger Z, Only it's manga and it's remake.



You should give it a watch, its dated now though, so you might not like it now.



Imperial Impact said:


> Since when Digimon is my favorite show?



I was referring to Mazinger Z



Imperial Impact said:


> There was some plan to bring it over but it never did?



because they knew better not to.  



Imperial Impact said:


> Just about every shounen show takes place ether in a fictional world or Japan.
> 
> Legendz takes place in brooklyn.



And this is suppose to convince me to like it why? 



Imperial Impact said:


> Implying that you actually watched Legendz, Which obviously you haven't.



Oh god I did, I gave it till 6 episodes in, it didn't grab my attention. I normally give an anime 5 to 6 episodes to grab my attention, if it doesn't grab me by then, then I'm not interested in it.



Imperial Impact said:


> Maybe if you actually watch the damn thing and stop being a colossal faggot.
> 
> But that's to much for you.



Whoooaa there buuudddy, someones getting Mad. :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Imperial Impact said:


> They don't look anything like digimon.
> 
> Digimon have vains popping out, a huge cannon on one arm and stuff.
> 
> Legendz just have furries.



Nah still looks like digimon. 



Imperial Impact said:


> In other words, "I-I-I can't give you a reason why TTGL and Gunbuster don't have a sequel. and I should have the last laugh."



[offtopic, just for the record, I tried to keep these discussions short] This is why evangelion doesn't have a sequel. Cause they would go bankrupt. Thats why TTGL and eva have the same amount of episodes. The way they have their business setup they can only make 26 eps. 27 is pushing it. If you don't believe me go here.
http://www.mania.com/interview-gainax-gurren-lagann-staff_article_87027.html and Gunbuster has a sequel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Imperial Impact said:


> And guess what.
> 
> People are still not happy with rebuild of evangelion.



Not my problem. (shrug) Complain to Gainax.



Imperial Impact said:


> Pokemon is a 20 minute toy commercial.



This topic is pretty much dead bro, You already acknowledged pokemon has plot, Sooooo I'm just gonna ignore this topic from now on. >_>





*drops the mic*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 16, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> My point is I even said it earlier that these shows still were able to produce more seasons with or without their having toylines. >_> That's why I said I didn't believe too much into that. the amazing world of gumball looks like a high budget animation show. Having to animate different styles of animation. They don't seem to have a toyline, and they already on their second season and have 116 more episodes ordered. What was the production cost for green lantern and young justice? what makes you think that these are high budget shows?  I think the reason they got canceled cause there on a network thats more geared towards younger audience now and that young justice and green lantern were going towards older kids. Which is why they dropped young justice and greenlantern and we got stuck with teen titans go [which is geared towards younger audiences] and beware the batman. [which i haven't been seeing new episodes lately, which I hope it hasn't been dropped, because of what i think the reason young justice and green lantern got dropped]That and the airtime.  But thats my opinion.



You're comparing apples to oranges. That's my point. A cheaply made show is going to have less on the line than a higher budget.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges. That's my point. A cheaply made show is going to have less on the line than a higher budget.



How do you know it was a higher budget show?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 16, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> How do you know it was a higher budget show?



Ok, so you don't know how animation and entertainment industry work? I'm just wondering if you're serious or you generally don't know.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ok, so you don't know how animation and entertainment industry work? I'm just wondering if you're serious or you generally don't know.



I want to know the production cost into doing these animations and how much they made back. I genuinely want to know. And if they were depended on the toys to help them out, then why didn't they release green lantern the cartoon show toys? I haven't seen any. If their reasoning was they dropped green lantern cartoon cause of no toy sells. I felt they dropped it cause of bad airtimes, the story for young justice jumped into invasion so we lost a couple of months or days as to how the other new characters joined and not enough people were watching it cause they could just netflix it and watch  it through streaming. So they didn't take it into account that it was popular they just didn't look at other sources that people are watching it on. Also that long hiatus, which didn't keep the hype of the show up for young justice; and yes I know how animation and how the entertainment industry works. I didn't say I didn't believe the "cause we didn't sell enough toys" reason. I said I didn't believe too much into it. Which mean I believe a little of it, but don't think that's the main reason. A source would be nice too.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 16, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> -snip-



can you just freaking stop you're making yourself look like an idiot. 

back to the animu because THAT'S WHAT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT.

OT: I just finished watching this anime called Maria-sama Ga Miteru. Very sweet story, cant tell if shoujo ai (girl love) or slice of life. I get very mixed signals from it.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 16, 2013)

Batsy said:


> can you just freaking stop you're making yourself look like an idiot.
> 
> back to the animu because THAT'S WHAT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT.
> 
> OT: I just finished watching this anime called Maria-sama Ga Miteru. Very sweet story, cant tell if shoujo ai (girl love) or slice of life. I get very mixed signals from it.



<_< *looks below Batsy's name* [sassy idiot You Have Taken the Lead]..................... Ignores Batsy Forever. >_>


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 16, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> <_< looks below Batsy's name [sassy idiot You Have Taken the Lead]..................... Ignores Batsy.



u need jeezus.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 16, 2013)

Batsy said:


> can you just freaking stop you're making yourself look like an idiot.
> 
> back to the animu because THAT'S WHAT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT.
> 
> OT: I just finished watching this anime called Maria-sama Ga Miteru. Very sweet story, cant tell if shoujo ai (girl love) or slice of life. I get very mixed signals from it.



Yeah it was a tangent because I mentioned that shows can get cancelled for having bad toy sales (which one of the Digimon series did). 

Shows like Evangelion were highly mismanaged from an import standpoint because anime companies like ADV which is now defunct and their properties are going under a different name. Funimation has a lot of them but they also split off to Section 23 - Sentai Filmworks.

Anyways, the deal with ADV and Evangelion actually angered a lot of companies because it gave a false ego to how "Valuable" anime properties were here. So it took quite a bit of saturation to get prices down, especially since anime companies didn't hold the rights to other properties (or secure some kind of licensing deals) with toy makers. 

It isn't just the fact that say Sailor Moon was watched, it was the fact you could sell dolls, and curry. If the US is into mass merchandising/marketing look at Japan.

So when US companies want to do the same, they will cut shows that don't meet expectations. Basically whoever got Digimon had similar expectations to how to get Pokemon merchandising. So if it wasn't making those expectations, the shows get cut.

What do I know tho besides being involved with people early on who worked in the industry when anime was just starting to explode here (it was more popular with college students) and webmastering one of the largest sites for anime even when internet was getting so big it was less necessary for that site to be around.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> No you didn't, You liar/



Not joking. Honestly? The huge thing way back with Higurashi is more ingrained in my memory than the onymou stuff. Actually, I only just remembered to put it on my MAL account the other day, and you weren't the one who reminded me: the themesong came on while I was playing music from my music library.

All I rmembered was I didn 't like you much due to you being, well, YOU. I didn't quite recall why, though I recalled it happened on this thread I think.



> And didn't you block me?



Someone was arguing with you. I clicked "view post". One thing lead to another. Can you really blame me for being curious?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 16, 2013)

Fine I'll drop this discussion, I'm already done making my points and I'm finished having my fun with Impact anyway. :3 You guys can go back to discussing anime. Bye.  Arshes Nei I PM'ed you.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 16, 2013)

So I basically just almost had a panic attack over Kyoukai no Kanata episode three lagging. It was an amazing episode, though. The different monsters and creatures were very interesting.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> le epic meme face and retardness







I can smell the fedora and cheetos all away here.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I can smell the fedora and cheetos all away here.



Yeah... he can't hear you. He pm'd me and you're on his block list.

And just out of interest, what exactly are a fedora and Cheetoes referencing? I'm not familiar with pop culture.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Yeah... he can't hear you. He pm'd me and you're on his block list.


Wow, What a colossal faggot.


MochiElZorro said:


> And just out of interest, what exactly are a fedora and Cheetoes referencing? I'm not familiar with pop culture.


Autism, Neckbeards, Bronies .ect


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Autism, Neckbeards, Bronies .ect



"This comment brought to you by Hate Crimes Incorporated."

But seriously... everyone eats Cheetos, and Fedoras are just overly fancy. What the hell links those specifically to the groups you mention? Like, at all?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 17, 2013)

A friend got me into SAO. After scouting FA one day, I find this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9390281/
NSFW and hilarious.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 17, 2013)

I was a fan of Lilo in Stitch but I never knew it had an anime. Watching "Stitch!" a lot now.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 17, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I was a fan of Lilo in Stitch but I never knew it had an anime. Watching "Stitch!" a lot now.



Ugh... that anime... Not a fan. Stitch is great, but Stitch! is to the originals as the Zelda cartoon is to the Zelda series... not terrible, just... bad, somehow. Of course, that's just IMO. To each his own I suppose.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> "This comment brought to you by Hate Crimes Incorporated."
> 
> But seriously... everyone eats Cheetos, and Fedoras are just overly fancy. What the hell links those specifically to the groups you mention? Like, at all?


[video=youtube;1w7QXAoNon8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7QXAoNon8[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 17, 2013)

^My brain is just screaming not to hit play. And that's just from knowing you, knowing furries, and reading the title.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 19, 2013)

After all the bickering about Diebuster, I had forgotten it came out and watched it.

So basically Diebuster made a mockery of an anime I had once thought was "average" that ended with one of the best "OMG THE FEELS" of all time for anime. 

Nope, Diebuster can die like its name. The connection to its former show Gunbuster was hamfisted. The space fights were Looney Toons. Unnecessary near rape scene. Fuck. That. Shit. 

I don't mind fanservice but given that Diebuster didn't seem to know where to put its footing as what kind of show it was to be, it felt more out of place and obnoxious. It didn't feel comedic, yet (and I know why) had FLCL elements but none of the entertaining value.

I'm also tired of those lanky anorexic character designs. I loved how Gunbuster remember it's ok for women to even have a bit of pudge despite stylized anime cliches. 

I'm not saying Gunbuster was fantastic, because for a while it was not, but it still had one of the best and memorable endings of any anime I had watched. It was so well done.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 19, 2013)

I seriously should be watching some NGE right now. I'll never get all of this anime finished.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 19, 2013)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo is alot funnier than I remember it being. In Japanese, anyways. English version is still just OK.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> After all the bickering about Diebuster, I had forgotten it came out and watched it.
> 
> So basically Diebuster made a mockery of an anime I had once thought was "average" that ended with one of the best "OMG THE FEELS" of all time for anime.
> 
> ...


And no one wanted to believe in me...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 20, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> And no one wanted to believe in me...



I remember getting excited when a new Dangaioh was coming out then found out they pretty much removed most of the characters that made it entertaining.


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

Going to start watching Digimon Tamers again. God damn is that show awesome. 

I also have the FMA:Brotherhood boxset sitting on my shelf unopened. Think I should actually watch it at some point.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 20, 2013)

Finally starting to watch Fairy Tale with the Girfriend again. I haven't gotten the chance to really watch much on my own, but I am looking foward to finally watching the rest of queen's blade.



Rain-Wizard said:


> Going to start watching Digimon Tamers again. God damn is that show awesome.
> 
> I also have the FMA:Brotherhood boxset sitting on my shelf unopened. Think I should actually watch it at some point.



Brotherhood is amazing, it does the manga great justice.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2013)

I got myself to watch Attack on Titan.
Holy balls it is better than I expected. I'm not usually into mainstream garbage, but in this case there really is a reason this got popular


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Brotherhood is amazing, it does the manga great justice.



And repairs the damage done by the original series. The ending was just so disappointing after all the epic that was the rest.
But the part with the chimera...My soul never fully recovered.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 21, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> And repairs the damage done by the original series. The ending was just so disappointing after all the epic that was the rest.
> But the part with the chimera...My soul never fully recovered.



Kinda like what the New Hellsing OAVs did. I hated how it veered in the TV series.


----------



## Jags (Oct 21, 2013)

I could not watch the original Hellsing. Those accents. *shudder*. I have yet to meet a British person who talks like that, just completely without any trace of emotion. It was horrific.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 21, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Brotherhood is amazing, it does the manga great justice.



It's true. Brotherhood really is awesome, I totally prefer it over the original show.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I got myself to watch Attack on Titan.
> Holy balls it is better than I expected. I'm not usually into mainstream garbage, but in this case there really is a reason this got popular



I think the animation is a little rough and they are recycling a lot of stuff but the story and the characters just make it work so really well!
Also the titans are just so fucking creepy... But at the same time they are super interesting because the story has not fully explained them yet.
I just hope it's actually gonna end and not go on forever like One Piece >__> I would like to see the ending during my lifetime! XP


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 21, 2013)

The Titans are like anon and YouTube comments come to life.


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 21, 2013)

There is a very long list of anime I love and enjoy and I'm always up for a conversation about them. Feel free to PM me for a nice chit-chat. 

My current favorite is Attack on Titan. It's just...holy crap. <3


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 23, 2013)

I really need to sit down, and actually finish another series before the year is out. The last one I finished I think was *Soul Eater*....



LadyToorima said:


> There is a very long list of anime I love and enjoy and I'm always up for a conversation about them. Feel free to PM me for a nice chit-chat.
> 
> My current favorite is Attack on Titan. It's just...holy crap. <3



Not sure how many will do that, because the part of the forum that I think most enjoy is the _Public_ conversations where anyone can chime in...


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm excited for Pokemon Origins next month, since I'm next to useless trying to watch subs. It might just be getting used to it, but I just lose my patience with splitting my attention between viewing and reading.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2013)

Finished AoT.
Quite the ride that one. I liked it a lot. It showed that if you are in a real war, there WILL be casualties even for the good guys. I also loved the way they emphasized Eren's rage by making him use so much force in his punches they actually shattered his arms.

Left a lot of unanswered questions though, and the motive for Annie's behaviour remains unclear for me.
The combat was gorgeous, there wasn't too much cgi and the aerial acrobatics were done well.
If I was to rate this, it'd be a 9/10 and it'd take the second place in my list of faves. First one is Last Exile and that is extremely hard to dethrone


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 23, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo is alot funnier than I remember it being. In Japanese, anyways. English version is still just OK.



I haven't watched a lot of anime, but I remember watching Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo in middle school.  I have no idea how someone could bear the level of sanity to even create such a... a... thing.  Perhaps that kind of content is normal in Japan, but I am not quite sure.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 23, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I haven't watched a lot of anime, but I remember watching Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo in middle school.  I have no idea how someone could bear the level of sanity to even create such a... a... thing.  Perhaps that kind of content is normal in Japan, but I am not quite sure.



It's manzai humor, usually with a straight man and a funny guy, containing mutual misunderstandings, visual gags, puns, etc. Due to the nature most of the jokes in the series, and due to it being steeped in Japanese culture, English just doesn't do it justice. Of course Bo-bobo takes it to the extreme, with the translation even referencing itself as a translation, like so:

JP:
*Name appears on-screen* 
"So you came, Bo-bobo..."
EN:
*Name appears on-screen*
"Get this Japanese text off me!"


----------



## Leon (Oct 23, 2013)

I wana watch Rarouni kenshin and Yu Yu Hakusho, I watched them a bit as a kid and just wana watch them now and see if I like it as much as I did forever ago.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 24, 2013)

Leon said:


> I wana watch Rarouni kenshin and Yu Yu Hakusho, I watched them a bit as a kid and just wana watch them now and see if I like it as much as I did forever ago.



Dunno about Ruroni Kenshin, but I recently went back and watched Yu Yu Hakusho again and it's still great. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

Gainax please, Stop making references to shows that you wish you owned.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 25, 2013)

Since people seem to love Evengelion i thought this was fitting.

[yt]dh6IZMUzZpk[/yt]


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 25, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Since people seem to love Evengelion i thought this was fitting.
> 
> [yt]dh6IZMUzZpk[/yt]



The song is over rated and over used, but the video presentation wasn't too bad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 25, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Since people seem to love Gainax


I know, It's horrifying.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I know, It's horrifying.



Some of Gainax's library is pretty good (I mostly like their older titles)

Nadia was pretty good.
I also liked how Gunbuster developed.

I at first wasn't really into Gurren Lagann but at least they did develop characters instead of keeping them in irritating emo stereotypes. It did become close to unbearable at a point. 

I get why people liked Eva, but really they totally fucked their budget by blowing it in the early episodes. I found a lot of it to be boring and irritating. Rebuild at least cuts the stillframe crap.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 26, 2013)

Started Dangan Ronpa. I regret it deeply.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Some of Gainax's library is pretty good (I mostly like their older titles)
> 
> Nadia was pretty good.
> I also liked how Gunbuster developed.
> ...



I'm over half way through Gurren Lagann, but I'm 80% sure a lot of people are gonna die.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 29, 2013)

Finished watching Welcome to the NHK, liked it for its dark humor and themes you can relate to.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 29, 2013)

Just started Blood Lad. For an anime about an Otaku vampire, it's surprisingly good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> I'm over half way through Gurren Lagann, but I'm 80% sure a lot of people are gonna die.


TTGL is not Tomino show.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Gainax please, Stop making references to shows that you wish you owned.



Kill La Kill isn't Gainax. It's done by two people from Gainax who formed their own company called Trigger.


And damn it all. I come back and read this thread and find out that you guys had a massive argument about the two anime series I have been watching lately, Gunbuster and it's "sequel".

So far I'm only two episodes into Diebuster, and I'll agree it feels more like a FLCL sequel than anything from Gunbuster, but it's okay so far. Entertaining at least. I haven't seen the rape scene and assume it will be later on. I wish they would stop using Nono as constant fanservice, and I tire of anime reusing the female character trope of an airheaded, hyper, idealistic, big breasted main character, because that shit's overused and annoying.

Gunbuster is certainly a lot more epic and I appreciate their attempts at doing realistic sci-fi and not entirely ignoring physics, like with time dilation and space maneuvering. Also, I am so unbelievably happy they used the Mars Movement by Holst for all the battles. I didn't mind the final episode being in black and white, but was kinda disappointed the final battle was nothing more than production sketches because Gainax ran out of money again (a common theme with them in their early days, it's why Eva eps 25-26 were so sketchy).

Also, for those of you who have actually watched the series, explain to me this, because I don't fully understand it. Why did it take them 12000 years to get back. No, I understand the physics... Gunbuster can travel 99% of the speed of light and it was about 12000 light years to earth, so they traveled back just below the light-speed threshold and for them it was a couple days. What I want to know is why, in those 12k years, man didn't invent technology to go retrieve them so they didn't HAVE to travel 12000 light years? In those thousands of years all sorts of advanced technology could have been created. I mean, in 12000 years language would have changed, culture and society will have changed, and man may have evolved (not biologically, but technologically) to the point it would be like landing on an alien planet.


In any case, after I (maybe) finish Diebuster I have decided to make it a challenge to watch as much Gainax as I can starting with Royal Space Force and Nadia (two I've wanted to see for a while). It will be quite a bit of stuff, since I've only seen:
Appleseed
Gunbuster
Otaku No Anime
Evangelion (and all the movies so far)
Karekano
FLCL
Abenobashi
Gurren Lagann
Panty & Stocking
Edit: apparently Medaka Box was done by them, I've seen some of it and gave up because I thought it kinda sucked. Apparently Gainax's best talent left ages ago and are doing Kill La Kill now.


And here's two Gainax tributes, the first one done in 2004, the second one in 2010. The second one is done to ELO's Twilight, a tribute to Gainax's (back when they were Daicon Studios) short for Daicon 4.
[yt]l_cIL3hA-KI[/yt]
[yt]2naZColt080[/yt]


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 9, 2013)

That Korra last night was EPIC the show has gotten so much better! Omg


----------



## Zabrina (Nov 10, 2013)

My friends and I sat there on my couch all morning watching yaoi anime. Though we all deeply regret it, at least I managed to focus on something today.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 11, 2013)

My friend made me watch Clannad and I found myself crying at the end. He always picks anime with too much feels to watch.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 11, 2013)

Is it me or does wearing an anime cosplay somehow make people have uglier faces?

also super Sentai is my favorite live action anime or whatever


----------



## Distorted (Nov 11, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Is it me or does wearing an anime cosplay somehow make people have uglier faces?
> 
> also super Sentai is my favorite live action anime or whatever



It depends on the person I guess. Some are phenomenal while others are.....not as much. But it helps to be little creative if you can't just pull off the look. Taking a cosplay and adding a twist to it can be just as amazing as doing it flawlessly.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2013)

Started Watamote. WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE SO RELATABLE?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

Aouzy said:


> Started Watamote. WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE SO RELATABLE?


Watamote is great when you need a lift. Seeing her get beaten by life harder than you makes me gigglesnort like mad and forget my own shitty life.

On another note, started watching Galilei Dunna.
So far so good, minimal fanservice and a Series Of Unfortunate Events surrounds it. Mix that with an unconventional setup (EU) and airships and you have a watcher from me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Gainax


no 1 currs about Gainax.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 13, 2013)

Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood got a lot of praise from people I've talked to who were so happy that it 'followed the manga better.' I tried watching a few episodes of it on Netflix and felt incredibly restless by the drop in quality all around. The animation isn't up to par, the story is both rushed AND plodding with how it has to keep reminding viewers of the brothers origins, and it basically annoyed the crap outta me. True to the manga or not, I'm going to be an original FMA fan and that's all.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 16, 2013)

I have been re-watching *Pokemon Season 01: Indigo League* dubbed recently , I just finished watching *Episode 10: Bulbasaur and the Hidden Village* .


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 16, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> I'm over half way through Gurren Lagann, but I'm 80% sure a lot of people are gonna die.


I saw the ending, not quite sure how to keep score.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;kEDOCgBWdsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEDOCgBWdsk[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

Raysipeladygaga is the best youtuber period


----------



## Zabrina (Nov 19, 2013)

Still have to find the focus and patience to finish Neon Genesis and Puella.


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Still have to find the focus and patience to finish Neon Genesis and Puella.


Same but just with Eva. Maybe this is what I'll commit to doing over Thanksgiving break


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Neon Genesis


[video=youtube;dNJfeCtSbhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNJfeCtSbhs[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

My favorite anime is the Galaxy Express 999. I wish I could have showed that to my model train-collecting grandpa while I had the chance, he would have loved the story of a locomotive-obsessed orphan who grew up in poverty. My grandpa's childhood was much the same, he was adopted into a foster home, and started collecting trains at an early age, and never met his true parents.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cWfk42Hs88

Also, Galaxy Express 999 introduced me to the Anglophone Japanese band, Godiego, whose hard-to-find songs inspire me.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone seen Black Butler? My roomie just got into it and its voice acting is hilarious...but I think I'll give it a watch anyway.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Anyone seen Black Butler? My roomie just got into it and its voice acting is hilarious...but I think I'll give it a watch anyway.



How hilarious? If it can't beat Resident Evil or Star Fox 64 in terms of pure cheesiness than it's not that bad.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 20, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> How hilarious? If it can't beat Resident Evil or Star Fox 64 in terms of pure cheesiness than it's not that bad.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYiqy_EnOQg It's a little nsfw i guess. 

It's the horrible accents that make this so enjoyable. There's this maid with glasses who could crack glass with her voice.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 20, 2013)

*Recently Watched:
Cardfight!! Vanguard: Link Joker* Episode 02 (English Dub).
*Digimon Fusion* Episode 09 (Saban Brands English Dub).
*Hunter x Hunter (2011)* Episode 105 (CrunchyRoll).
*Log Horizon* Episode 07 (CrunchyRoll).
*Magi: The Kingdom of Magic* Episode 07 (CrunchyRoll).
*Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic* Episode 05 (Aniplex USA English Dub).
*Pokemon Origins* Episode 03 (TPCI English Dub).


----------



## Distorted (Nov 23, 2013)

So, I've been watching Kill la Kill. It's from Trigger, which is the group that made Gurren Lagann. While having ridiculous amounts of fan service, it actually has a pretty cool story and is definitely funny. If you like Gurren Lagann, then you'll probably enjoy it. It's rather over the top though, moreso than you would imagine. 

I wasn't really interested at first, but the first 2-3 minutes of episode 1 got me hooked. It's way too hilarious.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2013)

Distorted said:


> If you like Gurren Lagann, then you'll probably enjoy it. It's rather over the top though, moreso than you would imagine.


Despite the fact they're both different genres.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2013)

Today I watched some Soul Eater. Man this show has style. Its characters also have some depth to em', and I like that.

Will probably watch Akira, Ghost in the Shell, Afro Samurai Resurrection, and finish the FMA series in time for Conqueror of Shamballa's airing on TV soon.


Imperial Impact said:


> Despite the fact they're both different genres.


They're both over the top action anime with some comedy in them.
The genre differences aren't that great. Sure, Kill La Kill isn't a mecha anime, but it'd be silly to say that TTGL was only a mecha anime. It was a mecha anime, an action anime, etc. A multitude of genres. I'd say Kill La Kill is similar enough. I do think that Kill La Kill is too silly though.


Toddler Naruto said:


> *Recently Watched:
> Cardfight!! Vanguard: Link Joker* Episode 02 (English Dub).


That has an English dub?!!


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 24, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> That has an English dub?!!



You can watch Cardfight!! Vanguard Episodes 01-108 dubbed on YouTube here: http://www.youtube.com/user/CARDFIGHTVanguard

Those videos are 100% legal/free too, uploaded by the dubbers themselves.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 25, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Still have to find the focus and patience to finish ..... Puella.




:O :O :O :O :O

How can you NOT? What's not to love about a series where all the whiny angsty females die off one by one? :V


----------



## Mehru (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone been watching Gingitsune lately? I want to know if it keeps at a decent quality, because the first two episodes were fantastic.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 27, 2013)

*Recently Watched:
Cardfight!! Vanguard: Link Joker* Episode 04 (English Dub).
*Digimon Fusion* Episode 11 (Saban Brands English Dub).
*Hunter x Hunter (2011)* Episode 106 (CrunchyRoll).
*Log Horizon* Episode 08 (CrunchyRoll).
*Magi: The Kingdom of Magic* Episode 08 (CrunchyRoll).
*Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic* Episode 06 (Aniplex USA English Dub).
*Naruto Shippuden* Episode 217 (Viz Media English Dub).
*One Piece* Episode 312 (FUNimation English Dub)
*Pokemon Origins* Episode 04 (TPCI English Dub).
*Yu-Gi-Oh! ZeXal II* Episode 12 (4K Media English Dub).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

Mehru said:


> Has anyone been watching Gingitsune lately? I want to know if it keeps at a decent quality, because the first two episodes were fantastic.


My brother actively watches this show and says it's great so you should be fine.

That said, can you guys recommend me some mature animes?
By mature I don't mean ass, titties and sex, but rather on the contrary. Shows that play by suspense, anticipation and characters instead of overdone action scenes in every episode.
Examples of shows like what I'm after, Last Exile, Ergo Proxy and Durarara and a movie called Sky crawlers


----------



## Mittens (Nov 27, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Anyone seen Black Butler? My roomie just got into it and its voice acting is hilarious...but I think I'll give it a watch anyway.



Black Butler's great, but the voice acting was pretty cringeworthy when I first heard. I've since gotten used to it by now, though it's better with just the subs imo


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2013)

Watched more Log Horizon. This show is getting boring.


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> My brother actively watches this show and says it's great so you should be fine.
> 
> That said, can you guys recommend me some mature animes?
> By mature I don't mean ass, titties and sex, but rather on the contrary. Shows that play by suspense, anticipation and characters instead of overdone action scenes in every episode.
> Examples of shows like what I'm after, Last Exile, Ergo Proxy and Durarara and a movie called Sky crawlers


Show wise, perhaps Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Casshern Sins, or maybe, just maybe, Eureka Seven? 

Madoka Magica is a tragedy magical girl anime about these girls who meet a strange creature known as Kyubey who will grant them any wish, but in return they must become magical girls and fight witches. Except things aren't as simple and easy as they think, and the girls soon realize that being a magical girl isn't such a good thing....Its very very story driven.

Casshern Sins is a show about an amnesiac robot named Casshern who is said to have killed "the son that was named Moon" and because of that, caused the world to plunge into something called The Ruin. The world is filled with robots who recently went from being immortal to being mortal thanks to The Ruin, and humans are low in number. Casshern must walk the Earth to uncover the secrets of his past and find a solution to The Ruin...But all he comes near meet death. A friend of mine said its similar to Ergo Proxy, though I've never seen Ergo Proxy, only Casshern Sins.

Eureka Seven is a mecha anime about this immature teenager named Renton who hates the boring town he lives in and wants to get out. He quickly finds himself leaving his town and part of an anti military group known as the Gekko State who are trying to rebel against the military and fight and stop them from destroying the planet and killing an alien race. While on board, Renton meets a girl named Eureka and falls in love with her, and he must find a way to win her love and grow up. The anime is REALLY character driven and focuses less on fighting and more on developing the characters and their relationships.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!
Of this lot, Casshern Sins sounds the best. I'll give it a go on the weekend.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> Of this lot, Casshern Sins sounds the best. I'll give it a go on the weekend.


All right! Hope you like it! Some people think its a bit slow, but I really liked it. Let me know what you think of it after you watch it if you can.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> All right! Hope you like it! Some people think its a bit slow, but I really liked it. Let me know what you think of it after you watch it if you can.


Will do. I like slow story driven animes. They feel like shows that would otherwise be made with real actors but simply chose the anime route to presentation


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 27, 2013)

Been trying to catch up on some anime that my friends recommended.  Finishing up Elfen Lied right now (at episode 3).

Later in December I am having a few college friends come visit for a week and people want to do a marathon of anime.  Any suggestions?  Odds are that there will be someone in our group who hasn't seen certain anime so just think of some that would be fun in a group setting.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 29, 2013)

Caught up with Toonami's airing of Soul Eater. Watched like 39 episodes. Man this show rocks. The characters are so wonderfully developed. Everyone has more to them than what the first couple episodes show. Especially Crona and Maka. And man, I relate to Crona in a lot of ways. He's so indecisive and introverted...He wants to be good and do good but also feels loyal to his family...Love him as a character.


basketball_08 said:


> Been trying to catch up on some anime that my friends recommended.  Finishing up Elfen Lied right now (at episode 3).
> 
> Later in December I am having a few college friends come visit for a week and people want to do a marathon of anime.  Any suggestions?  Odds are that there will be someone in our group who hasn't seen certain anime so just think of some that would be fun in a group setting.


Gurren Lagann is really fun in a group. Marathoned it with friends who never saw it. Really fun.
If not that, perhaps Soul Eater, or maybe if that's too long then Trigun or Outlaw Star.


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yeah, this.
> For an anime that comprises mostly of random fighting and effects galore, 24 episodes is ridiculous.
> This is why I only watched Gurrenn Lagann for few episodes. It was mind numbing.


Saw this post in the thread about anime characters in Rants and Raves. Apparently missed this post. 
Gurren Lagann gets really story heavy post episode 16. Before that, a lot of it is "Defeat all the bosses to get to the final boss, then beat him". I thought its length was right for what it was. It could be cut down some for some of the less important stuff, like the beach episode and the hot springs episode, but I feel some of it is kinda necessary. It was supposed to be a kind of dumb fun action anime. And if it means anything, they saved a large amount of the money for the series for the last few episodes. 

I can understand if you didn't like how dumb it was though. It does get a bit less dumb after episode 16 though (there's a time skip and the series changes a lot).


----------



## MochiElZorro (Nov 29, 2013)

^This is where Soul eater seriously fucked up. They didn't make it more than just "neat" in the first three episodes. The first 1-3 are where you hook your audience, and SE failed to do that for me. It looked like a stereotypical anime with a neat art style. And for a series that long, I won't give it ten or sixteen episodes to get good. Now a short one like Gurrenn Lagann? Definitely. Anything under 28 episodes I'm willing to go all the way through if it means waiting for the good part. But gigantic ones like Soul eater? Fuck no.

Speaking of short anime I hated watching, I got through Asobi ni iku yo... Talk about an anime that could have been decent and ended up mediocre (if even that). The only decent part was whatshisface turning into a cat boy for the last few minutes of the anime. And I'm not even into catboys... so the fact that that was the best part is saying something. Sure, the first two episodes were decent enough, but I found myself skipping through most of the rest of the series. I'd give it a 6/10 for the potential it could have used. And that's being generous as fuck. :/

I also watched Nyan Koi, a surprisingly decent comedy/ecchi anime about a guy who is severely allergic to cats and accidentally broke a Cat God's statue, cursing him to turn into a Cat and die if he doesn't help a hundred cats by a certain deadline. Along the way, every other girl he is nice to seems to fall in love with him for some reason. Two of them love him just because he helped them be themselves, and one even likes him simply because she has a misfortune fetish! Of course one of them (the half-witted klutz with the brains of a mouse) is the actual romantic figure. Ignoring the more awkwardly ecchi moments (*yaaawns and fast-forwards*), this series was pretty decent overall, and I'd give it a 7 or 8 out of ten.


----------



## Zabrina (Nov 30, 2013)

I've honestly lost count of all the animes I've been watching lately. Seems as if I'm too lazy to sit down and finish them all, but somehow I can squeeze time for manga.

I curse this world I've been dragged into.


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 30, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Gurren Lagann is really fun in a group. Marathoned it with friends who never saw it. Really fun.  If not that, perhaps Soul Eater, or maybe if that's too long then Trigun or Outlaw Star.


Thank you for the suggestions, I'll poll the group and see what they prefer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> (there's a time skip and the series changes a lot).


And it gets really boring until the final fight.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 30, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I've honestly lost count of all the animes I've been watching lately. Seems as if I'm too lazy to sit down and finish them all, but somehow I can squeeze time for manga.
> 
> I curse this world I've been dragged into.



Simple Solution: Create and maintain an anime list.

Here's mine as an example: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Toddler_Naruto


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Dec 3, 2013)

Any chance of me watching _Attack on Titan_ ended when I discovered people can recover from death. I don't care much for anime that take themselves seriously, anyway but it looks suspiciously like another "anyone can die, but that's only a tiny inconvenience for anyone who matters".


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 3, 2013)

*Recently Watched:
Digimon Fusion* Episode 12 (Saban Brands English Dub).
*Hunter x Hunter (2011)* Episode 107 (CrunchyRoll).
*Log Horizon* Episode 09 (CrunchyRoll).
*Magi: The Kingdom of Magic* Episode 09 (CrunchyRoll).
*Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic* Episode 07 (Aniplex USA English Dub).
*Naruto Shippuden* Episode 218 (Viz Media English Dub).
*Pokemon: Indigo League* Episode 19 (TPCI English Dub).
*Ranma Â½* Episodes 09-13 (Viz Media English Dub).
*Yu-Gi-Oh! ZeXal II* Episode 16 (4K Media English Dub).


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 4, 2013)

So much for being ahead of the toonami/adult swim crowd:

http://www.cartoonbrew.com/anime/sh...buts-january-in-both-u-s-and-japan-91644.html


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 6, 2013)

I've been watching 'Baka & Test: Summon The Beasts' if only because it's colorful and silly. You can watch it on Netflix if you're interested.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Dec 6, 2013)

Turns out, if you look past the completely pointless animal ears/tails, Dog Days is somewhat interesting. All the random tail shots are starting to annoy me though. :/


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Dec 11, 2013)

It seems that people aren't starting Attack On Titan lately. Yes, I'll say that the first episode is kind of dragging but it gets much better.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm looking to watch Attack On Titan, but I'm waiting for an English dub.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 12, 2013)

I have quite a long list of shows and AoT is on that list.  Don't expect to start watching it for a while though.


----------



## Pogonip (Dec 12, 2013)

Currently watching *Gingitsune* http://www.animeplus.tv/gingitsune-anime
It's pretty chill, kinda slice of life-ish, and has an anthro fox as a main character.
Only 10 episodes out atm, but I'm enjoying them. 

watched the first 15 episodes of *Attack on Titan*. Thought the writing was absolutely horrible. It feels like they try really hard to get you to care about the characters but it all seems forced and arbitrary. It's like they gave red shirts (from star trek) names, because god knows if a character has a name you automatically care about him, right? I was hoping it would get better as it went on, but it didn't. The flying around with the grapple hook things were cool though.


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Dec 12, 2013)

Pogonip said:


> watched the first 15 episodes of *Attack on Titan*. Thought the writing was absolutely horrible. It feels like they try really hard to get you to care about the characters but it all seems forced and arbitrary. It's like they gave red shirts (from star trek) names, because god knows if a character has a name you automatically care about him, right? I was hoping it would get better as it went on, but it didn't. The flying around with the grapple hook things were cool though.



Oh, well it's a shame you don't like it. :c  Have you read the manga? I have to agree that the manga is much better.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 12, 2013)

Wolveon said:


> I'm looking to watch Attack On Titan, but I'm waiting for an English dub.



Same here mate, FUNimation should be releasing Part 1 (Episodes 01-13) sometime in Spring 2014.


----------



## Pogonip (Dec 12, 2013)

Jean Kirstein said:


> Oh, well it's a shame you don't like it. :c  Have you read the manga? I have to agree that the manga is much better.



I haven't read the manga, what makes the series appealing for you? Maybe I'm just not understanding something.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 12, 2013)

My brother and I watched Eden of the East, and I was surprised as to how good it was. It's not very long though. I think it was near 10 episodes with 2 movies that wrapped up the end. It's has a "what would do if" sort of scenario going on. You should check it out when you get a chance.


----------



## Shade_Winters (Dec 12, 2013)

I never got into them and whenever I critiqued them, fans became so defensive and hateful without actually acknowledging the facts even stated by the company and...... never mind getting of track.  I could go on and on.  Here's a video from YouTube that helps explain the problems I have with anime.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mziTsgji7to

There aren't any spoilers that I noticed though not sure. He review stuff without giving plot away.


----------



## Willow (Dec 12, 2013)

Pogonip said:


> watched the first 15 episodes of *Attack on Titan*. Thought the writing was absolutely horrible. It feels like they try really hard to get you to care about the characters but it all seems forced and arbitrary.


I think the point of Attack on Titan was to deconstruct parts of the shounen anime genre where the protagonist always comes out on top and always finds a way to get out of a situation. 

I'm not entirely sure how to explain it though.


----------



## Shetana (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been watching Welcome to the NHK, it's a series my friend and I found on Netflix. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Pogonip (Dec 12, 2013)

Shade_Winters said:


> I never got into them and whenever I critiqued them, fans became so defensive and hateful without actually acknowledging the facts even stated by the company and...... never mind getting of track.  I could go on and on.  Here's a video from YouTube that helps explain the problems I have with anime.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mziTsgji7to
> 
> There aren't any spoilers that I noticed though not sure. He review stuff without giving plot away.




I can see why people would get angry with you when you criticize anime. You talk about people who watch them not knowing the facts, but then instead of forming or explaining your own opinion of the subject and actually having a coversation, you default people to a video that does it for you.

"Aha, anime is so flawed, the poor plebeians who watch it only "think" they enjoy it. I, in fact, know the TRUTH that all anime is actually bad and only to be enjoyed by the unsophisticated masses! Ahaha! BUT not to worry! I shall save them! I can show them the light!" 
*_enter forum thread for discussion_*
"Hello everyone, I don't like anime, people argue with me all the time about it, they are wrong, watch this video to find out why."
*_puts on sunglasses and flys away_*

It's like it's super cool to hate anime because so many people like it. That's called being a hipster if I'm not mistaken. You're also making it seem as though you're forming your entire opinion of all anime and manga that aired on cartoon network from the 90's. It's a very small sample size to draw from and, although it may have helped shaped your very narrow opinion of anime, it isnt enough to really and truly blanket and label ALL anime/manga the same way. 

It's the same people who say they don't like listening to country music. For some strange reason it's just cool to hate country and rap (and even math too!). It doesn't sense make and it certainly is never a good argument or conversation because whenever someones asks "Why dont you like x?" the answer always boils down to "I just dont." /tangent

People get defensive and hateful probably because you actually (get this) might not know what YOU are talking about. If people try to call you out on it "nah brah, just watch this video." You might surprise us with actually having a vast knowledge of anime and be a PHD on the subject, but youre definitely not showing it. It's like youre looking for an argument, because it's fun to be sensational, and youre probably just bored. 

wow such cool


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 12, 2013)

Toddler Naruto said:


> Same here mate, FUNimation should be releasing Part 1 (Episodes 01-13) sometime in Spring 2014.


Good good. I'm getting the first manga in the series for Christmas, so that's one way of checking it out.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 12, 2013)

Shetana said:


> I've been watching Welcome to the NHK, it's a series my friend and I found on Netflix. Has anyone seen it?



It's a good series. Saw it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 13, 2013)

Shetana said:


> I've been watching Welcome to the NHK, it's a series my friend and I found on Netflix. Has anyone seen it?



It's got an interesting storyline :3.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 13, 2013)

Wolveon said:


> Good good. I'm getting the first manga in the series for Christmas, so that's one way of checking it out.



Oh yeah right, I forgot it had a manga, heh. I really should start reading manga again, it's been 3 years now (soon to be 4).


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 13, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> It's got an interesting storyline :3.



It's funny yet sad at points. One of my fav animes.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 18, 2013)

So I finally got to watch both Akira and Ghost in the Shell. Man, Akira was hard for me to follow (though I was on the computer as it aired) and Ghost in the Shell was pretty good. 

Also, this came in the mail! 
http://i.imgur.com/Uu0S4Cc.jpg?1


Punnchy said:


> So much for being ahead of the toonami/adult swim crowd:
> 
> http://www.cartoonbrew.com/anime/sh...buts-january-in-both-u-s-and-japan-91644.html


It makes me happy that this is airing in the US hours before it airs in Japan. Finally an anime comes out dubbed before subbed.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 18, 2013)

I got my friend both Summer Wars and Wolf Children for the holidays (funimation was having a black friday sale for the two of them) since he hasn't seen either yet.  Both great movies, I highly recommend them both.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2013)

Pogonip said:


> Currently watching *Gingitsune* http://www.animeplus.tv/gingitsune-anime
> It's pretty chill, kinda slice of life-ish, and has an anthro fox as a main character.
> Only 10 episodes out atm, but I'm enjoying them.


I'm watching this too. It's not the best slice-of-life I've ever seen, but it's enjoyable enough. Sometimes it's legitimately touching (fucking Haru and Satoru :3) and the music is really good. Anyone else think Gin's hand paws are awkwardly huge? Bugs me every time. 

I'll give it a 7.5/10


			
				Toddler Naturo said:
			
		

> *Digimon Fusion* Episode 12 (Saban Brands English Dub).


Dawg, the original Japanese sub (Xros Wars) is sooooo much better. It's a good series.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 19, 2013)

My favourite anime/manga series would have to be Higurashi no Naku Koro ni.  That show fucked me up.  I was confused, I was horrified, but I loved it and I anticipated every episode with sick glee.  I'm now collecting the manga all these years later, as it's slowly being released into English.  Just a shame that Outbreak and Kira were so lame...

What am I watching right now?  Watamote. It's not as good as all the Tumblr "wow so relatable" post make it out to be, but it isn't bad. I'll see it through to the end.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The original Japanese sub (Xros Wars) is so much better. It's a good series.



I've already watched all 79 Xros Wars episodes subbed.

I'm re-watching the show dubbed because of nostalgia.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

After avoiding it for a WHILE because more often than not I despise modern anime, I finally am watching Kill la Kill. I'm only at 1:31 of the first episode. The tears are already rolling down my face. ;w;


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> After avoiding it for a WHILE because more often than not I despise modern anime, I finally am watching Kill la Kill. I'm only at 1:31 of the first episode. The tears are already rolling down my face. ;w;


Are they the good kind of tears or the bad kind?


Kill La Kill I thought was OKAY. Not great or anything but not terrible either.
Made by a company that's made up of people who split off from Gainax, the guys who made Gurren Lagann, Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt, and FLCL, so I already feel like its got something going for it. Something.

The problem I have with a lot of modern anime is that more often than not a show is about cute girls doing cute things, or highschool students living everyday life, or maybe is nothing more than a "Hey look! Boobs!" show.
So many shows are like that now... :/ If you have such an issue with a lot of modern anime, be picky. Wait to hear what people say about shows, make sure to find out what a show is about and what it looks like. Let people know what you like and dislike and then hear what their recomendations are. All that combined could help you find some of the good stuff in the pile of junk that is anime.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

GAINAX!?! 8D

No wonder I love this so much! They made Panty and Stocking. The last anime I gave a damn about!

Action, excessive lolz, and slight perviness all wrapped into a lighthearted bundle. @w@
This is the perfect show for me.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> GAINAX!?! 8D
> 
> No wonder I love this so much! They made Panty and Stocking. The last anime I gave a damn about!
> 
> ...


Yup, Gainax. The actual studio who made it is called Trigger, but they're pretty much just a bunch of dudes who left Gainax to make their own company, so pretty much. 
Glad you like it! It's pretty over the top with its action and zaniness! Have fun!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2013)

With the even more gameplay laziness with Dual Destinies, they should just let Bones go ahead and make a Phoenix Wright Anime.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

That bad huh? Shame. Guess even Ace Attorney is having the Crapcom effect. :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This is the perfect show for me.


But that's not Kekko Kamen or Cutie Honey!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 21, 2013)

I ran out of Kill la Kill. QnQ



Imperial Impact said:


> But that's not Kekko Kamen or Cutie Honey!



Care about neither.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

Watched my copy of Wolf Children. That movie was beautiful. The emotions and feelings of the mother in that movie felt so real. It was as if I was really watching kids grow up. I loved it.


Arshes Nei said:


> With the even more gameplay laziness with Dual Destinies, they should just let Bones go ahead and make a Phoenix Wright Anime.


I'd watch it.
Sad that the gameplay is less than prominent in the new Phoenix Wright game though.
Capcom's greatest days are gone...


Imperial Impact said:


> But that's not Kekko Kamen or Cutie Honey!


You like your old anime don't you?
I was interested in the Cutie Honey series that Gainax did (I think it was RE: Cutie Honey) most, but someday I'd like to check out Cutie Honey myself.



XoPachi said:


> I ran out of Kill la Kill. QnQ


New episodes are up every Thursday. It's still airing in Japan. Like 12 or 13 episodes are out right now. There's supposed to be like 26 episodes of the series total, so just give it time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 21, 2013)

I hate Satsuki. I just tend to despise her type of character. Hope she gets her face punched down her throat. Though I can already imagine that her Kamui is gonna destroy her while she gets consumed with power greed thinking she can handle it. That's what happens to all villains/esses like her predictable ass.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

I dunno. She's already shown that she has had a huge amount of power and control since she was a child.
Why would she suddenly be destroyed by her own power and Kamui? (Though I'm still a couple episodes behind. I've seen like 10 episodes. Is she starting to try and make the clothes more powerful?)
If it does happen I'm gonna be disappointed. I want a little more than that.
Though I would like to see her butt kicked once Ryuko finally gets to fight her. She has it coming to her.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 21, 2013)

I think I can explain that. If there's anyone who cries about spoilers, don't highlight the following text.

Remember that guy with the sniper? Always having 2 pieces of advice?
He explained in his first appearance that his reasoning for hunting down Ryuko for her Kamui is that the last time someone used one, it destroyed the host (and I'm assuming went ballistic). The reason he spared Ryuko's is because it had proven itself to have a strong bond with her.

HOWEVER, when she was fighting the Elite Four (there's a Pokemon joke waiting to be made), specifically the band chick, it evolved again. The first was the blade mode vs Ira. The second was a jet mode. This worried her homeroom teacher and HE told the gunner to assume the worst case scenario.

Baring this in mind, Satsuki has yet to have any sort of bonding with her Kamui, it was locked up for some reason HEAVILY quarantined, and it hasn't even spoken (I don't recall). So MOST likely, it doesn't give a shit about Satsuki and if Ryuko's is evolving dangerously, that must mean Satsuki's can as well. Except, Satsuki's doesn't have a bond keeping itself in check.

That makes me think of another point. Bonding. Know how she always talks about her fallen warriors main strengths also being their exploited weaknesses? Like Ira's resolve being TOO much? I think her lack of being able to bond even with those closest to her may be HER own undoing. _Not bonding with her Kamui_ and either 1) a ho bout to git ate up 2) it'll significantly lower her guard somehow, and Ryuko will JV 5 stock her.


...


Damn, I really wallposted about a fucking show. That's a first. But it's just an educated speculation. It might not, but the way it's playing up, seems like a possible outcome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Care about neither.


[video=youtube;aOwKFaDUSKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOwKFaDUSKM[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I think I can explain that. If there's anyone who cries about spoilers, don't highlight the following text.
> 
> Remember that guy with the sniper? Always having 2 pieces of advice?
> He explained in his first appearance that his reasoning for hunting down Ryuko for her Kamui is that the last time someone used one, it destroyed the host (and I'm assuming went ballistic). The reason he spared Ryuko's is because it had proven itself to have a strong bond with her.
> ...


Oh. That certainly makes sense.
The fact that she isn't bonding with her kamui is a problem indeed. That also certainly explains why the dude with the big gun and the teacher are so worried (I was confused as to what they were so worried about). Thanks for explaining that! Your theory makes sense and I'd be surprised if it didn't turn out to be the case.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 21, 2013)

You're welcome. It's actually a lot more straightforward than you'd think. Especially since I finished the first 11 episodes in two days. ;w;
I don't expect to be one of few thinking the same thing.



Imperial Impact said:


> video



I'm actually not an anime person believe it or not. Not anymore anyway. The last anime I watched before this was Panty and Stocking. This one just kept getting shoved in my face by my friends "PACHI YOU HAVE TO WATCH THIS!! You'll love it!!"

EDIT:

Also keep in mind my part about Satsuki's Kamui being locked up under maximum security. Ryuko's was not (of course it WAS in an abandoned building, but if it was so dangerous and hostile, you'd think more people would have paid attention to it. It was in it's _home_ for years undiscovered when it could have easily been recovered.). The white Kamui clearly has a history if Satsuki's guards needed to be knocked out for her arrogant stubborn ass to be "let" through.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm actually not an anime person believe it or not. Not anymore anyway. The last anime I watched before this was Panty and Stocking. This one just kept getting shoved in my face by my friends "PACHI YOU HAVE TO WATCH THIS!! You'll love it!!"


It's like four episodes...


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It's like four episodes...


Wait. Is it like one of those 4 episode long OVAs? 

Okay. I don't know about Pachi, but I'm gonna check it out.
Last 2 shows I watched that were short OVAs were Blue Submarine No. 6 and Gunbuster.
I have NOT been disappointed by these sorts of shows yet.

But if Xopachi isn't particularly interested, don't push him.
A lot of people get really annoyed and wind up hating something more/not liking something when they feel forced into something.
Plus its just not cool to do.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm lazy about anime. I'll watch one episode and never come back. 
I'll give it a shot though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Wait. Is it like one of those 4 episode long OVAs?
> 
> Okay. I don't know about Pachi, but I'm gonna check it out.
> Last 2 shows I watched that were short OVAs were Blue Submarine No. 6 and Gunbuster.
> I have NOT been disappointed by these sorts of shows yet.


It's more like Golden Boy than Blue Submarine No. 6 and Gunbuster.

Macross Plus is more on Blue Submarine No. 6 and Gunbuster quality.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It's more like Golden Boy than Blue Submarine No. 6 and Gunbuster.
> 
> Macross Plus is more on Blue Submarine No. 6 and Gunbuster quality.


I haven't seen Golden Boy yet so I can't comment.
But if that's the case about Macross Plus then I'll try and check Macross Plus out too. I tend to avoid things with "Macross" in their name ever since I tried to watch Robotech: The Macross Saga. I didn't care for what I saw then.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I haven't seen Golden Boy yet so I can't comment.


They're both comedy.


Battlechili1 said:


> I tend to avoid things with "Macross" in their name ever since I tried to watch Robotech: The Macross Saga. I didn't care for what I saw then.


Oh, RoboTech is just bad adaptation of Macross.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 22, 2013)

A few episodes of *Fairy Tail *because I wasn't in the mood for zombies.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I haven't seen Golden Boy yet so I can't comment.
> But if that's the case about Macross Plus then I'll try and check Macross Plus out too. I tend to avoid things with "Macross" in their name ever since I tried to watch Robotech: The Macross Saga. I didn't care for what I saw then.



Oh my God...

Goldenboy is the FUNNIEST anime. I swear to FUCK.


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Dec 22, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> A few episodes of *Fairy Tail *because I wasn't in the mood for zombies.



I've watched only 2-3 episodes of Fairy Tail. I couldn't really see why everyone loves it so much, but that's just an opinion. I should probably watch more before I rate it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 22, 2013)

So a while back I tried watching C Control: Money of Soul and Possibility. At the time, my tv wasn't listing the right episodes and consequently it didn't record right. Recently I got to start watching it again now that I've recorded every episode. Finished the first 3 episodes so far. I like its art style, though some of the animation seems to jump weirdly and the CGI looks weird sometimes. Action is pretty cool too. But uh....

Episode 1: Teenager makes a deal with the devil for money.
Episode 2: Deal involves having Pokemon battles to earn more money



XoPachi said:


> Goldenboy is the FUNNIEST anime. I swear to FUCK.


It is?! Oh well now I have another show to watch. xD I love a good comedy, so I'll be sure and check it out.

Man I wish my internet wasn't slow. I could check out some of these things sooner. 


Jean Kirstein said:


> I've watched only 2-3 episodes of Fairy Tail. I couldn't really see why everyone loves it so much, but that's just an opinion. I should probably watch more before I rate it.


I watched like the first 4 episodes of Fairy Tail a while back. I thought it was pretty fun and was refreshing. For a longrunning action show, it didn't feel like fights were dragged out or things like that. Just good ole' fashioned action fun.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my God...
> 
> Goldenboy is the FUNNIEST anime. I swear to FUCK.



STUDYSTUDYSTUDY!


Watching B Gata H Kei: Yamada's First Time I like the fact it isn't some overly shy girl stereotype. Really fun anime


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 22, 2013)

I tried watching RWBY, but I just don't really get it. Does it even count as anime?
Anyway, after that I decided I'd check out Guilty Crown. I'm about halfway through and liking it so far. Someone also told me Sword Art Online was good, so after I finish GC I might watch that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> It is?! Oh well now I have another show to watch. xD I love a good comedy, so I'll be sure and check it out.



I usually don't find anime funny at all. I can count on one hand how many had me in tears like a fucking JonTron episode or Kevin Hart standup. GoldenBoy being the fucking pinnacle. It's his voice. His STUPID fucking voice.

[video=youtube;bHmBSfci0yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHmBSfci0yE[/video]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 22, 2013)

Goldenboy was one of the big examples where dubs can actually outdo the original. Now dubs have gotten so much better and I have to say it was probably thanks to Goldenboy. Before dubs were trying too hard to imitate the Japanese character rather than just capturing the personality of the character and just going all out to work with the region you're dubbing for ie US.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

Panty and Stocking was another great example of that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 22, 2013)

The strange thing is, and I recognize how good it is, I LOVE watching my anime English dubbed. But Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt was a rare case where I actually prefer the Japanese version. I dunno....All the cursing kinda bugs me. Not that I'm against cursing but it doesn't really help the humor or tension or anything there imo. Plus I like the Japanese voices for that one....which is odd, since if it has an English version, I usually watch that.

I haven't seen much of the Japanese version though. Just little clips and all.  I've seen about 3 and a half episodes of PSG  in English (I plan on finishing it. Its a fun show. I just haven't taken the time to yet. Easiest anime for me to watch is stuff that comes on TV. Sadly the Toonami crew has actually said that they won't air PSG  ) Maybe I just need to watch more of both versions. I'll probably end up watching it in English anyways though.


Wolveon said:


> I tried watching RWBY, but I just don't really get it. Does it even count as anime?
> Anyway, after that I decided I'd check out Guilty Crown. I'm about halfway through and liking it so far. Someone also told me Sword Art Online was good, so after I finish GC I might watch that.


Depends on how you view the term anime, be it a style or simply where the animation comes from. It seems to be anime influenced at least.
I thought RWBY was kinda....well I don't blame you for not really liking it.
Its too cliche? (is that the right word) to me.

As for SAO, have fun watching beaters.

"He's a beta tester and a cheater! He's a beater!"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Goldenboy was one of the big examples where dubs can actually outdo the original. Now dubs have gotten so much better and I have to say it was probably thanks to Goldenboy. Before dubs were trying too hard to imitate the Japanese character rather than just capturing the personality of the character and just going all out to work with the region you're dubbing for ie US.


That's because it's motherfucking ADV Films.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 23, 2013)

Japanese voices usually just annoy me in anime...
Especially the high pitched squealy girls which EVERY anime has.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2013)

N E 1 Nadesico?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 23, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> N E 1 Nadesico?



Dishpan eyes with chins that can cut diamonds. I appreciate the throwbacks and homages it made to old robot shows, but I found the main character annoying. It was an ok series. Maybe if i had watched it early on when it came out I may be a bit nicer to the show but really didn't find it all that great.





Imperial Impact said:


> That's because it's motherfucking ADV Films.



Uhh no. ADV has a horrible track record when it comes to dubs. Evangelion is mixed, and their other dubs were pretty shit, ie Dragon Half was better off in its original language. Pioneer had a decent track record at the time even if some of the voices people didn't like but before Goldenboy; Ranma 1/2 actually really did a good job with the cast, but given they also saved money using Ocean Group (in Canada) that's also not surprising. Genma Saotome and Soun Tendo were hilarious as well as Kuno and Ryoga. 

Orion (which had Streamline films under their label) that used to release 8man After, Akira and a few other films had acceptable dubs back in the beginning of anime, but they also had a tendency of using veteran voice actors who were in cartoons. Harmony Gold also used the same voice actors. Hence why people were familiar with "Duke (GI Joe)" and "Leonardo (TMNT)" in various anime.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 23, 2013)

But...Sanic the movie! ;^;
Cheesy, but lovable!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Dishpan eyes with chins that can cut diamonds. I appreciate the throwbacks and homages it made to old robot shows, but I found the main character annoying. It was an ok series. Maybe if i had watched it early on when it came out I may be a bit nicer to the show but really didn't find it all that great.


It's NGE done right.


Arshes Nei said:


> Uhh no. ADV has a horrible track record when it comes to dubs.


Dunbine, MegaZone 23, Nadesico and New Getter Robo had fine dubs

Not so much with SDF Macross and Getter Robo: Armageddon


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 23, 2013)

I never found Nadesico comparable to NGE and I stopped comparing robot shows to NGE long ago. Like I said it's a homage to older robot shows and does make comparisons to Yamato moreso. 

On another note I really wish they did more with Sol Bianca. The sequels were eh, but man that first one had some great strong females.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 23, 2013)

My TV recorded to of the same episode rather than 2 different episodes so consequently I'm still missing an episode of C Control.
That feel when you have to wait 1 whole week to finish an anime because your TV didn't record the episode that's airing on the weekend.


Arshes Nei said:


> I never found Nadesico comparable to NGE and I stopped comparing robot shows to NGE long ago. Like I said it's a homage to older robot shows and does make comparisons to Yamato moreso.
> 
> On another note I really wish they did more with Sol Bianca. The sequels were eh, but man that first one had some great strong females.


I thought, even after looking at pictures and just watching part of the first episode that Nadesico looked a lot like Evangelion. Didn't help that a friend of mine told me it was a sort of parody of Evangelion.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 23, 2013)

This was the scene that got me hooked. I was a wreck when he started skydiving.

[video=youtube;Xjx6Az4LTno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjx6Az4LTno[/video]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh I know there are nods to Eva, but it is more of a parody and nod to Robot shows in General but I felt it was more of its own thing than trying to be a funny Eva clone. I think it is a disservice to the show in a lot of ways to compare it to Eva.

The cheek mumps were popular with other shows like Saber Marionette too.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This was the scene that got me hooked. I was a wreck when he started skydiving.


Beautiful.


Arshes Nei said:


> Oh I know there are nods to Eva, but it is more of a parody and nod to Robot shows in General but I felt it was more of its own thing than trying to be a funny Eva clone. I think it is a disservice to the show in a lot of ways to compare it to Eva.
> 
> The cheek mumps were popular with other shows like Saber Marionette too.


I guess I just need to watch more of it. I never watched a full episode yet.


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Japanese voices usually just annoy me in anime...
> Especially the high pitched squealy girls which EVERY anime has.



Can I just totally agree.

Though I watch SnK because they're's only one girly girl with a squeaky voice, but she's like a really cute lesbian aaahh.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my God...
> 
> Goldenboy is the FUNNIEST anime. I swear to FUCK.



Though there's quite a bit of ecchi in it. especially the motorcycle episode.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Japanese voices usually just annoy me in anime...
> Especially the high pitched squealy girls which EVERY anime has.



They also have only a handful of male voice actors.

For most, they use a text to speech program. ;P


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm currently watching *Gintama* , I just finished *Episode 40: Give a Thought to Planned Pregnancy* .

(I'm trying to get back into watching Gintama, stopped watching this anime 2 years ago).


----------



## SilentDreamer26 (Jan 1, 2014)

My List 
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/SilentDreamer26
Watching at the Moment - Re Watching School Rumble Second Semester 
Plans to watch in the future - Marathon all Precure Series  ( Pretty Cure to the New series  Happiness Charge Precure )


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 1, 2014)

Not EXACTLY anime but pretty close, I've been watching Thundercats 2011.
It's...okay. Not amazing or anything though. Looks kind of pretty in HD. Story isn't a large focus and it relies too much on random new characters from the main characters' pasts appearing to help them. Also too many flashbacks. Nonetheless, not bad.

Also finished C Control. Very refreshing to watch an anime with a satisfying ending.
Also dat' artwork. I love it.


SilentDreamer26 said:


> My List
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/SilentDreamer26
> Watching at the Moment - Re Watching School Rumble Second Semester
> Plans to watch in the future - Marathon all Precure Series ( Pretty Cure to the New series Happiness Charge Precure )


*checks anime list*
*sees that you're watching Inuyasha: Final Act*
Let me know what you think of that. I've been watching Inuyasha and I'd like to know how Final Act compares.

EDIT:
IT'S ALMOST HERE!:
[video=youtube;mT6y1f_mPSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT6y1f_mPSc[/video]


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 8, 2014)

My friends who run a convention for furries here in the midwest where starting to think that we could do an amv hell style contemplation for furry animes, but aren't quite sure what to use anime wise and we would want to use things that are meme based since the 2014 con year is going to be themed "it came from the internet".


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 11, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> EDIT:
> IT'S ALMOST HERE!:
> [video=youtube;mT6y1f_mPSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT6y1f_mPSc[/video]



I watched the first episode because Meow is starting to pop up freaking everywhere 
It's fun. Weird, but fun.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 11, 2014)

I started Another last night. It's intriguing, but I'm not entirely sure if I'm sold yet. Whenever I'm done with it I plan on watching Sword Art Online next.


----------



## malk (Jan 11, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> My friends who run a convention for furries here in the midwest where starting to think that we could do an amv hell style contemplation for furry animes, but aren't quite sure what to use anime wise and we would want to use things that are meme based since the 2014 con year is going to be themed "it came from the internet".


I live in the midwest and have been looking for some cool cons. What's the name of the one your friends run?

Also, ATTACK ON TITAN IS ON NETFLIX NOW!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 12, 2014)

Went to Birmingham and saw Evangelion 3.0: You Can (Not) Redo in theaters. I loved it. Shinji felt relatable, the characters overall got a lot more development, many plot points were explained, and stuff finally got real. Shinji is now facing the consequences of his actions and I feel his pain.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 12, 2014)

Just finished watching Another and all I can say is *wow*. There sure were some intense moments packed into that.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 13, 2014)

malk said:


> I live in the midwest and have been looking for some cool cons. What's the name of the one your friends run?
> 
> Also, ATTACK ON TITAN IS ON NETFLIX NOW!



It's called f3, it's first year was 2012 in springfield, mo. Second year was in branson, mo. third year is probably going to be back in springfield and may be moved to earlier in the year (it was in december of 13). I went year one, but wasn't able to year 2 due to work


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2014)

I hated Sword Art Online's first half but am enjoying the second half.
WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?!!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I hated Sword Art Online's first half but am enjoying the second half.
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?!!


I'm not sure. The first half was way better. Fairies are gay, man. 

That was a great anime, though. I related to it so much since I spent like 3 or 4 years playing Runescape back in middle/high school.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not sure. The first half was way better. Fairies are gay, man.
> 
> That was a great anime, though. I related to it so much since I spent like 3 or 4 years playing Runescape back in middle/high school.


Heh. I once tried playing Runescape to see what its like and my computer lags too much to play it. :/
It certainly is a fun anime to watch.

It's just the first half had a lot of random adventure episodes that broke the tension of the fact that if people die in the game, they die for real. Those episodes focused a lot on just adding random girls for Kirito to have love him for that particular episode before going back to the main game. The second half doesn't have any of that tension breaking since no one dies in real life for dying in the game. Plus there are less girls loving on Kirito.

Though I will say the first half was, when it wanted to be, way more intense.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 19, 2014)

Watching *This* it's a real gem.


----------



## TheDooder (Jan 20, 2014)

sooo if I can ask anything with out feeling stupid.....who seen Wild Knights Gulkeeva? Also, is there any other anime like it out there? I've been searching and searching and searching for good anthro anime and thats the only good one so far. I know I should read through this thread more before asking something like this, but I dont really have the patience to read through 23 pages at the moment...XD


----------



## Misomie (Jan 21, 2014)

I've gotten so obsessed with anime lately~ I want to cosplay so many characters now. X3 @Dooder- The only one I can think of is Sands of Destruction. Finding anthros in anime can be quite annoying.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone else watched the new Space Dandy episode? What the heck is wrong with this show? XD


----------



## Braz (Jan 30, 2014)

Is anyone else going to go to Anime Boston March 21-23? This is my first time going, so I hope it's good XP Although Vic Mignogna isn't going to be there, it's supposed to be an otaku PARADISE!!!


----------



## Braz (Jan 30, 2014)

I love this episode, *SPOILER*------- instead of everyone being cured the entire bloody universe turns into zombies XD, it's such a great series


----------



## Kid Boruto (Feb 3, 2014)

*My Recently Watched Anime:
Future Card BuddyFight!* Episode 02 (Ocean Productions English Dub)
*Hunter x Hunter (2011)* Episode 111 (CrunchyRoll)
*Log Horizon* Episode 14 (CrunchyRoll)
*Magi: The Kingdom of Magic* Episode 13 (CrunchyRoll)
*Naruto Shippuden* Episode 221 (Viz Media English Dub)
*Sgt. Frog* Episode 78 (FUNimation English Dub)


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 15, 2014)

Watched and completed .hack//Sign. Liked it, though it was really really slow. DAT MUSIC THO
Started watching Golden Boy, that other show Gonzo made besides Blue Sub 6 that was made at around the same time, and am loving how serious Kill La Kill is now.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 15, 2014)

I nabbed my Girlfriend *Tenchi Muyo: The Ultimate Edition *for $30 on dvd.
And for myself I got *Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz **Vhs *($.99), *From up on Poppy Hill (Ghibli) *($14.99), *Bleach Movie 2* ($5.00), *Evangelion 1.01 *($5.00), and some other anime movie that looked good from walmart, but I have forgotten the name.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Feb 15, 2014)

Currently watching _Outbreak Company_, which so far I seem to be watching literally for the LOLs. As in, I can't stop laughing out loud, every. Fucking. Second. X3

Also trying to finish up some other anime I never finished. Oh, and if I didn't mention it here when I watched _Pokemon: Origins_, IT IS SO FUCKING AMAZING OMFG.


----------



## Sakura Yakushi (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm working on Spice and Wolf. It's pretty good. I can't really name an absolute favorite title. I'm big into Yu Yu Hakusho and Naruto among many others.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

One piece would be better if Zoro ate a Zoan fruit to become a fox guy so he could become Zorro.

also the new chopper is fluffier yey


----------



## Rooko (Feb 16, 2014)

I only recently dug into anime because of a friend's recommendation. Watched a bunch of Fairy Tail and now working on Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 16, 2014)

Finished Sword Art Online finally.
What a ride.
A really, really bumpy ride.

Who's up for season 2?


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 19, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Finished Sword Art Online finally.
> What a ride.
> A really, really bumpy ride.
> 
> Who's up for season 2?


NOT ME.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 19, 2014)

Poor Meow... So many weiners and he still feels empty inside :c


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 8, 2014)

Starting to watch *Heaven's Lost Property.*


----------



## zacharida (Mar 11, 2014)

my faves are black butler and death note.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 12, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Finished Sword Art Online finally.
> What a ride.
> A really, really bumpy ride.
> 
> Who's up for season 2?


Prepare for hentai style villains and malfunctioning illusion spells.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 14, 2014)

Started Blue Exorcist: It's pretty average so far.

I can't bring myself to finish Sunday Without God. 10 episodes in and I'm so bored and tired of plotless cute little girl being cute while every event is blamed on the fact that God abandoned the Earth.

Been watching Pupa. The show doesn't seem to make much sense plot wise. I blame the fact that its 5 minutes per episode.

Kill La Kill and Space Dandy continue to impress at least.

In other news, Sailor Moon 2014 airs in June. Never actually watched the original series, but I want to watch Sailor Moon so this'll be a treat.

Bones' Captain Earth? Planet Earth? Captain Planet? Whatever it is mecha anime should be airing soon too, and I'm REALLY looking forward to it. After seeing Eureka Seven, I feel like they are pretty competent when it comes to original mecha anime.


Wolveon said:


> NOT ME.


THE RIDE NEVER ENDS

Really though, SAO was....ick.
But I'll be watching season 2 anyways.
I mean, it couldn't be worse....right?
RIGHT?!


lupinealchemist said:


> Prepare for hentai style villains and malfunctioning illusion spells.


So more of the same then.


BTW: Can someone help me out of this bad anime watching rut I'm in? Sword Art Online, Sunday Without God, and Pupa are just... You get the idea. And stuff like Blue Exorcist isn't good enough either. I'm looking for top quality entertainment.
Only thing I ask: No slice of life anime.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 14, 2014)

Dear christ watching nd favoring The Future Diary. I will be hollow when I finish. I need a suggestion


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 16, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Can someone help me out of this bad anime watching rut I'm in? Sword Art Online, Sunday Without God, and Pupa are just... You get the idea. And stuff like Blue Exorcist isn't good enough either. I'm looking for top quality entertainment.
> Only thing I ask: No slice of life anime.


Shin Mazinger shougeki! Z hen
New Getter Robo
Koutetsushin Jeeg
MazinKasier
Shin Getter Robo Vs. Neo Getter Robo
MazinKasier Vs. The Great General of Darkness
Getter Robo Armageddon
MazinKasier SKL


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2014)

Durarara!! is getting a 2nd season.
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2014-03-15/durarara-gets-new-tv-anime-series


Imperial Impact said:


> Shin Mazinger shougeki! Z hen
> New Getter Robo
> Koutetsushin Jeeg
> MazinKasier
> ...


I'll start with New Getter Robo and work my way down.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 16, 2014)

Just started watching Gantz (sp?) with my boyfriend last night. There was this one scene with this alien child that was begging for his life to be spared and it kinda tore at my heart. D': Asides from that, a bunch of the characters tick me off because they're jerks (the creators actually captured people pretty well and it's sickening)


----------



## Weiss (Mar 16, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Just started watching Gantz (sp?) with my boyfriend last night. There was this one scene with this alien child that was begging for his life to be spared and it kinda tore at my heart. D': Asides from that, a bunch of the characters tick me off because they're jerks (the creators actually captured people pretty well and it's sickening)



 It sounds like I should get into that... Should I?


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2014)

Misomie said:


> (the creators actually captured people pretty well and it's sickening)


They did not...The people in the show are the most uncaring awful people I've seen on television, so much so that even some of the less than wonderful people in real life come off as less morally depraved. The show completely ignored the good in society and just chose to show the bad.



Lucius Savage said:


> It sounds like I should get into that... Should I?


Not unless you want to watch morally depraved characters acting morally depraved.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 16, 2014)

Hmm... Okay I stick with my dear Mirai Nikki.
Anyone gotta link for AOT?


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 16, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Just started watching Gantz (sp?) with my boyfriend last night. There was this one scene with this alien child that was begging for his life to be spared and it kinda tore at my heart. D': Asides from that, a bunch of the characters tick me off because they're jerks (the creators actually captured people pretty well and it's sickening)



You'll be really disappointing with the manga then.


----------



## Hooky (Mar 16, 2014)

I really enjoyed Cowboy Bebop. It deserves its title in my opinion. 
At the moment, I'm getting weirded out by Welcome To The NHK.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 16, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'll start with New Getter Robo and work my way down.


Cool, Can't wait for your opinion about it.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 16, 2014)

I need Eva


----------



## Misomie (Mar 16, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> They did not...The people in the show are the most uncaring awful people I've seen on television, so much so that even some of the less than wonderful people in real life come off as less morally depraved. The show completely ignored the good in society and just chose to show the bad.


They do have "nice" characters, ones that are so screwed by life they become bitter. Plus entitled jerks and such as well. However, a lot of the stuff parallels the real world and seems pretty accurate. For example, there was this one guy (in real life) that protected a woman from being attacked. He got stabbed. He lay bleeding to death for about 2 hours as people walked past him (some even taking photos). He died because no one wanted to be involved and call the medics. People tend not to want to become involved and turn a blind eye (bullying, abuse, ect.). By this, the show caught basic human mentality pretty darn well.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 18, 2014)

Fanship is weird.

Bakugan is/was something that for previously mentioned reasons I had emotional attachment to, and however it sucked I thought it might get better and continued watching... okay, I avoided the third season and only watched the forth because the franchise was ending. But I kept going many times despite warning signs it was probably better to ditch it.

Am I technically a fan, even though I thought if the series was ever good, that quality only lasted for short times, donated the DVD's to charity and am apathetic about ever watching it again?

Now, Digimon Fusion is playing in the UK on a channel called CITV. It's weird, because despite being excited about it I'm bothered by several flaws and again, probably won't ever watch it after it's over.

Also, I watched about twelve episodes of Bleach. Still unsure about watching any other episodes.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2014)

Bleach is pretty bad for like the first 200 episodes or so, then it gets decent. 


I'm exaggerating, but there are a lot of awful episodes intermixed with the good ones, including giant filler arcs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2014)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Now, Digimon Fusion is playing in the UK on a channel called CITV. It's weird, because despite being excited about it I'm bothered by several flaws and again, probably won't ever watch it after it's over.


what?


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 19, 2014)

WHOA
I'm only 3 minutes into the first episode of New Getter Robo and I'm already loving it. The OST, the animation, the action....Its so epic.

I'm going to love this anime.



Lucius Savage said:


> I need Eva


Eva as in Evangelion? If you do some looking around you could probably find the show somewhere online. If not, you could wait for the show to be licensed and in the meanwhile watch or buy the rebuild movies (Evangelion 1.11, Evangelion 2.22, Evangelion 3.33 (not released on BD or DVD in the US yet)).
It's a pretty good show and the rebuilds are arguably even better.


----------



## Badgerkatch (Mar 19, 2014)

Animuuu~ Right now i'm all about Kill La Kill, Hunter x Hunter and Log Horizon 
:3


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 19, 2014)

After watching 2 episodes of New Getter Robo, I think this is perhaps one of my favorite anime now. Its so action packed and it never slows down. Its not dull at all and the time watching it just flies by! It doesn't feel like a drag or slow like a lot of other anime do, I love it! The artwork is taking a little for me to get used to though, but otherwise, WOW! Thanks Imperial Impact!



Badgerkatch said:


> Animuuu~ Right now i'm all about Kill La Kill, Hunter x Hunter and Log Horizon
> :3


Kill La Kill is a blast to watch, and the 1 episode I saw of Hunter x Hunter (2011 anyways) was pretty fun. Which version are you watching? The old Hunter x Hunter or the 2011 version? As for Log Horizon, I liked it at first and even now its decent but I don't like how it went from being mostly about adventuring and doing quests like normal MMO stuff to politics. I feel like it slowed down. You don't mind how Log Horizon turned out?


----------



## Badgerkatch (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm watching the 2011 version, which is still going through the Chimera ant arc as far as i've checked, which is amazeballs * 3 *

Log Horizon is more interesting to me because of all the MMO mechanics that go into it, I play a lot of such games so having a " you got sucked inside a video game" anime with less drama and more reality is new and interesting imo. XD


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 19, 2014)

Nuucat's been watching* My bride is a mermaid* when she's got free time, that shit makes me laugh cause i'm here when she's watching it too.


RTDragon said:


> You'll be really disappointing with the manga then.


At least the gantz manga had a really decent ending. IMO the anime was crap in comparission.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> After watching 2 episodes of New Getter Robo, I think this is perhaps one of my favorite anime now. Its so action packed and it never slows down. Its not dull at all and the time watching it just flies by! It doesn't feel like a drag or slow like a lot of other anime do, I love it! The artwork is taking a little for me to get used to though, but otherwise, WOW! Thanks Imperial Impact!


Nice, How's Giant Robo coming along?


----------



## Weiss (Mar 19, 2014)

Cliffhanger ending!


----------



## Fernin (Mar 20, 2014)

Can go ahead and add the movie Redline and the series Attack On Titan to the short list of anime I like.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;kX_kQZLb64E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX_kQZLb64E#t=11[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 20, 2014)

I finished an old series I saw a little of and wanted to actually finish, called Ga Rei Zero (and by old I mean 2008-2009).

The series starts off with three episodes where a team of evil ghost hunters are fighting evil ghosts and then they start being slaughtered left and right by a former member of their team who is possessed by a ghost. It looked interesting because most of the main NAMED characters die off pretty quickly (no plot armor here!).

Then the series goes back into the past to explore the relationship between the killer and her bff. The bff is supposed to inherit her father's destiny as a top ghost hunter. But she's a total pussy. She scares easily, refuses to kill zombies because they were "once human" and basically doesn't have a pair. But later on, when this girl's best friend goes evil, she is the only one who can stop her.

I liked the series during the first three episodes because of all the action and gore, but that goes away as they explore the relationship between the two girls. I get that the whole point of the anime is to show how a girl goes from being timid and cowardly to toughening up and embracing her destiny by facing down her former best friend and having to kill her, but the series does make it think it's something it's not with the first few episodes, and it's off-putting.


Right now I've started another short 5-yo anime called Canaan, about a woman who has a bio-engineered form of super-synesthesia which allows her to see sound, heat, smell and she's a crack assassin.


Also, I won second place in a cosplay contest and got raffle tickets, and with those raffle tickets won three full series (they had to cut me off after then). First I won Abenobashi, then Dai-Guard, and then (there wasn't a lot left) Catgirl Nuku Nuku, including the sequel series Nuku Nuku Dash which I heard sucks.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job FMA:B


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 21, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;kX_kQZLb64E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX_kQZLb64E#t=11[/video]



I'm not too sure what to think about that just yet.
Also, final episode of Gundam Unicorn next month, right?


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 22, 2014)

So, what do you guys think of the Attack on Titan dub cast? Honestly, I'm pretty disappointed. I had high hopes for this, but Bryce Papenbrook as Eren?
Yeah, not cool.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 22, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> So, what do you guys think of the Attack on Titan dub cast? Honestly, I'm pretty disappointed. I had high hopes for this, but Bryce Papenbrook as Eren?
> Yeah, not cool.



 This is exactly how I felt with darker than black.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 23, 2014)

Finally taking the time to get caught up on *Space **Dandy*, watched 6-8 but I guess I'm a sucker for plot instead of stand alone episodes.


----------



## Elric (Mar 30, 2014)

For those watched the final episode of Kill la Kill, what did you think? I personally liked it. The series was overall just a bunch of fun to watch. I'm excited for whatever Trigger decides to make next. 

Right now, I think I should probably catch up on Space Dandy. I should also check out Mushi Shi, since the second season is coming out pretty soon. I'm also totally pumped for the new adaptation Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders arc.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Just watched episode 13 of *Space Dandy* why are they taking a 3 month break?!


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 2, 2014)

I recently completed *Log Horizon*, I'm now currently watching *Magi: The Kingdom of Magic* Episode 21.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 2, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Just watched episode 13 of *Space Dandy* why are they taking a 3 month break?!



WAIT WHAT?!

As far as I know the show is supposed to have only 26 episodes, so it kind of makes sense that they take a break in the middle of the run?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like I need to get into Naruto. My favorite character is back.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 2, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> WAIT WHAT?!
> 
> As far as I know the show is supposed to have only 26 episodes, so it kind of makes sense that they take a break in the middle of the run?



Make sure that your not sitting on the edge of a surface before reading this next part:

Maybe the next half will have a storyline plot spanning multiple episodes?


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 5, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Make sure that your not sitting on the edge of a surface before reading this next part:
> 
> Maybe the next half will have a storyline plot spanning multiple episodes?



I did sit on the edge of my seat. But I'm sure the show will be good both with a plot and with its randomness. Besides, everything has to come together somehow, right?

Also, I decided to check out Kill la Kill since everyone was talking about it.
Long story shot, "checking it out" turned into a marathon and I just finished it 
It's flashy and stupid and the plot makes no sense. But it _does_ have memorable characters!


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 6, 2014)

So *Madoka Magica* is on netflix, my other half and I ended up watching the first episode ^.^
Sadly this makes another anime I will have to watch with her and not on my own v.v


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, tonight I'm going to be finishing Cowboy Bebop. It's been a great ride so far, though..


Spoiler



I was really sad to see Ed go. She was my favorite character.


Here goes!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 8, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> Well, tonight I'm going to be finishing Cowboy Bebop. It's been a great ride so far, though..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Prepare to carry some weight.


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 8, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Prepare to carry some weight.


I'm going to carry that weight. That was quite a ride.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 18, 2014)

I've just started watching One Week Friends on Crunchyroll, and it seems to be very sweet so far, with soft colors that are easy on the eyes.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 19, 2014)

We've completed our second episode of *Madoka Magica *and I get this feeling that someone is going to die.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;vTvdKLI7Ndo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTvdKLI7Ndo[/video]
 What the fuck


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 22, 2014)

Is anybody else watching Diamond no Ace?

[video=youtube;BlP-VX9IwnU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlP-VX9IwnU[/video]


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 26, 2014)

I recently started watching both *Fairy Tail S2* and *Soul Eater Not!*, and I'm also slowly watching *Cardcaptor Sakura*, *Detective Conan*, *Gintama*, *Yu-Gi-Oh! Season Zero*, and *Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's*.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 26, 2014)

I got Nuucat to sit down and watch the first couple of episodes of *Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood*I'm hoping she gets hooked.


----------



## Harbinger (May 8, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;vTvdKLI7Ndo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTvdKLI7Ndo[/video]
> What the fuck



Well i came here on a massive AoT hype mood what with me shiny new avatar and all and then i see that, nope.


----------



## chesse20 (May 8, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well i came here on a massive AoT hype mood what with me shiny new avatar and all and then i see that, nope.


Actually I talked with the maker of the vid and she made it for trolling people on 4chan and not as a legitimate video
looks like you just got trolled


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2014)

chesse20 said:


> Actually I talked with the maker of the vid and she made it for trolling people on 4chan and not as a legitimate video
> looks like you just got trolled


Is this the new "My dad/mom .ect works for nintendo" thing?


----------



## Hachiro (May 9, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;vTvdKLI7Ndo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTvdKLI7Ndo[/video]
> What the fuck



Almost 3A.M and I'm laughing like a maniac here that was disturbingly hilarious can't understand the so many dislikes.

Anyway.
Somedays ago I decided to see what this NGE fuzz was all about, Im going to be honest after watching all eps and movie I sit down and had a moment of depression, that anime was just psychologically intense and disturbing, and I loved every piece of it. Except the last episode, last episode was way to much different from the other ones but after watching the movie I understand it.


----------



## Punnchy (May 17, 2014)

Watched the last two episodes of *Princess Jellyfish *with my gf, found out that a company in japan plans to release a movie adaptation in december 2014.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 17, 2014)

Gundam Unicorn is over...


----------



## CaptainCool (May 18, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Gundam Unicorn is over...



Indeed it is. And what a ride it has been!
I think the last epsiode was good, there was just too much newtype magic going on. The ending felt more like a super robot show than anything else. It didn't make it less enjoyable though! I just would have liked an actual fight at the end and not a "victory through plotarmor" which is totally what happened. 
Frontal freaking had them! XD The Banshee was damaged and about to get crushed (Riddhe was useless through almost the whole thing anyway), they were both completely disarmed and Frontal took everything they threw at him like an absolute champ. It really was nothing but a victory through newtype magic and that was kind of disappointing.
At least the Unicorn kicked a lot of butt in the Full Armor configuration. Now I feel at least a little validated for dumping over 100 bucks on a giant pile of plastic X3

Edit: By the way, the episode made me cry twice. And I am not ashamed to admit that. Marida, why?  ;__;


----------



## Hachiro (May 18, 2014)

*Seto no Hanayome* hilarious as fuck

[video=youtube;340y9hMfPB0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=340y9hMfPB0[/video]


----------



## Punnchy (May 18, 2014)

^seen most of that one...

IN the theme of sea anime, we're switching back and forth between *Squid Girl  *and *Sword Art Online.*


----------



## MochiElZorro (May 18, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Looks like I need to get into Naruto. My favorite character is back.



Isn't Naruto really ridiculously OP now? I heard he has all nine of the Tails Beasts in him or some mega-over-powered shit like that. Might not be true though IDK, I stopped around the time the weird Pain dude died and that Uchiha guy became the main villain again.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 19, 2014)

I stopped watching Naruto when I realized how annoying he is. Which was 5 minutes into episode 1.


----------



## Sylver (May 19, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I stopped watching Naruto when I realized how annoying he is. Which was 5 minutes into episode 1.



If you dig hard enough, you just may find an episode that doesn't consist of 12% opening/closing scenes and 85% flashbacks.



Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;vTvdKLI7Ndo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTvdKLI7Ndo[/video]
> What the fuck



I laughed so hard for a good 3 minutes, at first I thought it was just a furry reacting to Attack on Titan until I heard other noises...(I realise the person in the suite is a girl as well).


----------



## TrishaCat (May 22, 2014)

2 episodes until I finish Kekkaishi.
Sorry to say I've been moving slow but I'm still only on episode 6 of New Getter Robo. My internet at home sucks again. :/


Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;vTvdKLI7Ndo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTvdKLI7Ndo[/video]
> What the fuck


WHY
I see this a while back, but even seeing that it exists again....WHY.

The dude's responses to the comments on the video are awfully unusual responses too.
Maybe he just wants attention.



chesse20 said:


> Actually I talked with the maker of the vid and she made it for trolling people on 4chan and not as a legitimate video





chesse20 said:


> looks like you just got trolled


But...How is this a good troll?



Imperial Impact said:


> Nice, How's Giant Robo coming along?


Enjoying it, but I'm watching it very slowly. A friend of mine has the show on DVD and that's how I've been watching it. Because the episodes are all around 45 minutes in length, I don't watch it too often. Finished 4 out of 7 episodes. Wonderful show. I especially love how the artwork is styled to look more 70s than 90s anime. Don't really have much else to say yet though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 11, 2014)

CITV's run of Digimon Fusion is now airing  in the UK  in the early mornings on weekends. Just putting that there since this franchise still has fans... apparently.

Personally I've lost interest. Maybe its just that I was catching up to the point I'd begun watching at, but somehow I just can't find any enthusiasm for this show. It probably sounds cynical but another option would be maybe once you've seen any season of one of Toei's original franchises you've seen every season of every one of Toei's original franchises.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 11, 2014)

Someone's enjoying Space Battleship Yamato 2199.

Anyways, I'll probably be finishing Fullmetal Alchemist soon. I never actually finished it and high school is over. Now that summer's set in, a friend let me borrow his DVDs for it. I'm around episode 35 at the moment.

EDIT: I had to google search that image to find out that it was from that show. What I found odd is that Google told me what people also search, and what it said were to be expected to some degree: Space Battleship Yamato, Star Blazers, Mobile Suit Gundam, and even Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet made sense. But it also said Girls und Panzer. What the heck kind of relation does that have with any of the others?


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 17, 2014)

SCANDAL, the people who made Shunkan Sentimental from FMA Brotherhood, have done a song for the new Pokemon movie. Said movie better be as good as the song, or I may lose faith in the new anime.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 18, 2014)

Is Pokemon X and Y actually good? I heard it was done by the same people who did Pokemon The Origin but I have no confirmation on that. How is it?

Anywho, I've been watching Black Lagoon. Its pretty...intense. Revy is both lovable and hatable at the same time. She's cool and her sadistic action scenes and constant cursing along with her look make her really likable, but then you see that she's a bloodthirsty murderer who'd even kill innocent people and...Well, its hard to like her.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 18, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Is Pokemon X and Y actually good? I heard it was done by the same people who did Pokemon The Origin but I have no confirmation on that. How is it?


It's actually a pretty good series compared to other Pokemon ones. The theme song is nostalgic for those who saw the original series, the animation is good (especially in battles), some of the fillers aren't bad, and there are a lot of hints that Ash's new travelling companion, Serena, is in love with him.
Yeah, it's okay at least.


----------



## gmnchampion (Jun 19, 2014)

Working on ROD at the moment, but I have Kill la Kill, Eureka 7 and Spice and Wolf to watch.  Also my friends keep recommending Madoka Magicka, thoughts?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 19, 2014)

gmnchampion said:


> Working on ROD at the moment, but I have Kill la Kill, Eureka 7 and Spice and Wolf to watch.  Also my friends keep recommending Madoka Magicka, thoughts?


Never seen ROD TV but I did see the 3 episode OVA and it was fun. All those you are saying are good shows, Eureka Seven and Madoka Magica being my favorites out of those. You should really get into finishing Eureka Seven...The show's characters are probably some of the most well written in anime(though I'm sure some might disagree). They have a lot of detail to them and nearly all of the main characters develop over time. Plus Bones is amazing.

Your friends aren't wrong to recommend Madoka. Its weak in the character department (but the characters aren't bad, either. They all right), but the story, music (Kaijura's music is always good though), artwork, and animation (SHAFT is a wonderful animation company. Even if its potentially filled with lolicons) are all very strong. The show has a lot of nice twists, and pretty much every episode after around 4 is a wham episode, though the first wham episode is before it. The witch worlds have a very interesting artstyle and the show does well to have a sort of dark, violent atmosphere. Its a good show with a wonderful finale.



Ninten said:


> It's actually a pretty good series compared to other Pokemon ones. The theme song is nostalgic for those who saw the original series, the animation is good (especially in battles), some of the fillers aren't bad, and there are a lot of hints that Ash's new travelling companion, Serena, is in love with him.
> Yeah, it's okay at least.


I'll be sure to check it out sometime then. It'd be nice to be able to watch a Pokemon series that was pretty good. I started to dislike it after they got through Johto and the Orange Islands, and after Hoenn ended I finally didn't like it much at all anymore. If its gotten better, I'll have to take a look.


----------



## Milo (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm getting into eden of the east. 

it's a gorgeous anime.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 19, 2014)

Watched Summer Wars again for like the 7th time. Now time for an episode of Attack on Titan, then maybe another.  Yay days off!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 20, 2014)

Finished the first season of Black Lagoon and started Second Barrage.
I was really surprised with how into the characters the show got. I really do like Revy and Rock's relationship.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 20, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'll be sure to check it out sometime then. It'd be nice to be able to watch a Pokemon series that was pretty good. I started to dislike it after they got through Johto and the Orange Islands, and after Hoenn ended I finally didn't like it much at all anymore. If its gotten better, I'll have to take a look.


Strange fact about the new Pokemon anime: In the UK, we're one episode ahead of America for possibly the first time ever.


----------



## gmnchampion (Jun 20, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Finished the first season of Black Lagoon and started Second Barrage.
> I was really surprised with how into the characters the show got. I really do like Revy and Rock's relationship.


I feel that Black Lagoon is like this generation's Cowboy Bebop, such a good anime.



Battlechili1 said:


> Never seen ROD TV but I did see the 3 episode OVA and it was fun. All those you are saying are good shows, Eureka Seven and Madoka Magica being my favorites out of those. You should really get into finishing Eureka Seven...The show's characters are probably some of the most well written in anime(though I'm sure some might disagree). They have a lot of detail to them and nearly all of the main characters develop over time. Plus Bones is amazing.
> 
> Your friends aren't wrong to recommend Madoka. Its weak in the character department (but the characters aren't bad, either. They all right), but the story, music (Kaijura's music is always good though), artwork, and animation (SHAFT is a wonderful animation company. Even if its potentially filled with lolicons) are all very strong. The show has a lot of nice twists, and pretty much every episode after around 4 is a wham episode, though the first wham episode is before it. The witch worlds have a very interesting artstyle and the show does well to have a sort of dark, violent atmosphere. Its a good show with a wonderful finale.



Just finished ROD, I'll probably do Madoka next because it's only a season long.  This summer will be me getting a lot of things off my checklist for anime.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd really like to find more "short" anime series. Does this make sense? I'm thinking FLCL (6 episodes) up to like... Death Note (26? episodes).

I don't really wanna try getting into something that isn't already over or ended; just don't have the time (or patience) for a long-term commitment like that!

Is there like a magical list of stuff that is short and sweet and also done? I think Naruto is interesting... but I wouldn't be able to watch it, lol.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> I'd really like to find more "short" anime series. Does this make sense? I'm thinking FLCL (6 episodes) up to like... Death Note (26? episodes).
> 
> I don't really wanna try getting into something that isn't already over or ended; just don't have the time (or patience) for a long-term commitment like that!
> 
> Is there like a magical list of stuff that is short and sweet and also done? I think Naruto is interesting... but I wouldn't be able to watch it, lol.


Death Note was 38 episodes long I believe.
Anyways, here's some good short stuff in a list:

Dragon Half (2 episodes)
.hack//Quantum (3 episodes)
Read or Die OVA series (3 episodes)
Blue Submarine No. 6 (4 episodes)
Nekomonogatari (4 episodes; Part of the monogatari series so there are more seasons than this; has an acceptable ending tho)
Afro Samurai (5 episodes)
Gunbuster (6 episodes)
Gunbuster 2 (6 episodes)
Golden Boy (6 episodes)
Giant Robo: The Animation (7 episodes, but each episode is about 45 minutes long)
Nisemonogatari (11 episodes; Part of the monogatari series so there are more seasons than this; has an acceptable ending tho)
Puella Magi Madoka Magica (12 episodes)
Mobile Suit Gundam: 08th MS Team (12 episodes)
Katanagatari (12 episodes, but I believe the episodes are longer than normal. NOT part of the Monogatari series)
The Eccentric Family (13 episodes)
New Getter Robo (13 episodes)
Bakemonogatari (15 episodes; Part of the monogatari series so there are more seasons than this; has an acceptable ending tho)
Renkin Sankyuu Magical Pokann (15 episodes)
Baccano! (16 episodes)
Tenchi Muyo OVA series (20 episodes)
Casshern Sins (24 episodes)
Trigun (26 episodes)
Outlaw Star (26 episodes)
The Big O (26 episodes)
Neon Genesis Evangelion (26 episodes)
Tenchi Universe (26 episodes)
Black Lagoon (26 episodes)
Monogatari Series Second Season (26 episodes; Part of the monogatari series so there are more seasons than this)
Durarara!! (26 episodes; Got a second season that isn't out yet)
Spice and Wolf (26 episodes Note: doesn't adapt the full series meaning another season may someday come)
Attack On Titan (26 episodes  Note: doesn't adapt the full series meaning another season may someday come)
Gurren Lagann (27 episodes)

Feel free to ask me questions about any of these if you want. This list is filled with anime of various different styles and genres, meaning while one may be fun and action packed, another might be slow and full of dialogue (I just thought it was good regardless).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 22, 2014)

-Dangaioh (4 episode OVA)
-Gundam has movies that summarize it's plot. (0079, Turn A, Seed) A new translation is more less a re-write of Zeta's plot with some new scenes.
-Daimos has a summary movie called Starbirds (english dub) that's on YT
-Getter Robo: Armageddon (13 episode OVA)
-Nadesico (26 episodes)
-Koutetsushin Jeeg (13 episodes)
-Macross Plus (4 episode OVA and/or a movie) 
-Zambot 3 (23 episodes)
-Megazone 23 (4 part OVA)
-Shin Mazinger Shougeki! Z-Hen (26 episodes)
-Shin Getter Robo VS. Neo Getter Robo (4 episode OVA)
-Ryuuseiki Gakusaver (6 episode OVA)


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 22, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Death Note was 38 episodes long I believe.
> Anyways, here's some good short stuff in a list:
> 
> Dragon Half (2 episodes)
> ...



You are my hero; I may actually have access to these ones, I'll definitely need to jump for them, then! Many thanks!



Imperial Impact said:


> -Dangaioh (4 episode OVA)
> -Gundam has movies that summarize it's plot. (0079, Turn A, Seed) A new translation is more less a re-write of Zeta's plot with some new scenes.
> -Daimos has a summary movie called Starbirds (english dub) that's on YT
> -Getter Robo: Armageddon (13 episode OVA)
> ...



Thank you as well! Well, there are just lots and lots...

> Another friend made mention of some sort of Madoka Magika thingy? Any info? Is it short?


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 27, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything about knights of sidonia? It's gonna be a netflix original, and comes out on the 4th. I'm not the biggest weaboo, but the trailer makes it look pretty rad.

heres a link to an article about it


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 30, 2014)

Does anyone else think what Ed said at the end of FMA Brotherhood was really inspirational?
(Also I loved the final credits!)


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm really excited for Aldnoah Zero. Mecha series by Gen Urobuchi.


Casual Cat said:


> Has anyone heard anything about knights of sidonia? It's gonna be a netflix original, and comes out on the 4th. I'm not the biggest weaboo, but the trailer makes it look pretty rad.
> 
> heres a link to an article about it


Yeah, I've heard of Knights of Sidonia. Heard it was a pretty rad series too.


muzykalscorpio said:


> > Another friend made mention of some sort of Madoka Magika thingy? Any info? Is it short?





Battlechili1 said:


> Puella Magi Madoka Magica (12 episodes)



It's a story heavy magical girl series. Very much worth watching. Also has two movies retelling the series and a third movie that's a sequel.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;2zJu_Sx6lGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zJu_Sx6lGg[/video]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 10, 2014)

I just finished watching Log Horizon and No Game No Life. (Both were awesome!) Anyone know of any other good game based animes? Besides Sword Art Online? Not really a fan of that one.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;2zJu_Sx6lGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zJu_Sx6lGg[/video]


That OST is great. I hadn't heard about this. Last Gundam news I heard was that Gundam-san was airing this season.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I just finished watching Log Horizon and No Game No Life. (Both were awesome!) Anyone know of any other good game based animes? Besides Sword Art Online? Not really a fan of that one.


Try .hack//Quantum. Its only 3 episodes long but it should be fun. If you're patient and don't mind lots of talking, you might enjoy other .hack// series too. But for now, just try Quantum.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 10, 2014)

I've cried twice now thanks to *Madoka Magicka*. We could have finished the show tonight, but I'm just a little bit upset right now.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 11, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I've cried twice now thanks to *Madoka Magicka*. We could have finished the show tonight, but I'm just a little bit upset right now.



Just watched it after reading your post last night. It was really awesome. It reminded me a lot of Bokurano:Ours in the way it deconstructed it's genre. I wonder though if the Christian undertones of it were intentional or not.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

Is Blue Exorcist/Ao No Exorcist any good?
I've been thinking about watching it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 11, 2014)

I've recently gotten into Attack on Titan. I must say its been a long time since I've been impressed by an anime. 

Bravo I say, bravo.


----------



## Hooky (Jul 11, 2014)

What's Elven Lied like? I've heard it's short and has an impact on the viewer.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 11, 2014)

If by "impact" you mean exploding heads and dismemberment, I guess.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 11, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Is Blue Exorcist/Ao No Exorcist any good?
> I've been thinking about watching it.



The anime is visually really cool and has an awesome sound track. But the story of it is a bit...eh and it branches off completely from the story of the manga, which in my opinion, has a better storyline than the anime. I'd recommend watching/reading em both.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 24, 2014)

*My Recently Watched Anime:
Cardfight!! Vanguard: Link Joker* Episode 36 (English Dub)
*Doraemon (2005)* Episode 02 (English Dub)
*Fairy Tail S2 (2014)* Episode 11 (English Sub)
*FMA Brotherhood: 4-Koma Theater* Episode 05 (English Dub)
*Future Card BuddyFight!* Episode 27 (English Dub)
*Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal II* Episode 40 (English Dub)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Light or L?

(No, not whose the sexiest anime guy I'm asking who's the good guy)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I've cried twice now thanks to *Madoka Magicka*. We could have finished the show tonight, but I'm just a little bit upset right now.



You mean the one about god lesbians :V


----------



## Feste (Aug 4, 2014)

Trying to decide whether to finish Mushishi or Trigun. Actually preferring Mushishi; Trigun is great, but Mushishi just feels timeless.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 4, 2014)

Feste said:


> Trying to decide whether to finish Mushishi or Trigun. Actually preferring Mushishi; Trigun is great, but Mushishi just feels timeless.



Screw both of them. Watch Shin Sekai Yori instead. I just finished it and it was awesome. It even had furries in it V: Was like the island of Dr. Moreau only with psychics and lesbians.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 5, 2014)

well I have been completely obsessed over Dangan Ronpa and Free!
I can't stop thinking about it/looking up stuff especially since I finished seeing the Super Dangan Ronpa 2 gameplay.


----------



## Feste (Aug 5, 2014)

Has anyone seen Ginga Densetsu Weed or Gin Nageboroshi Gin? I'm really surprised this hasn't been brought up, since it is an anime about talking dogs, more or less. Also, GDW has one of the most epic themes I've heard for an anime: [video=youtube;Eo0jgXJwFMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo0jgXJwFMc[/video]


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Feste said:


> Has anyone seen Ginga Densetsu Weed or Gin Nageboroshi Gin? I'm really surprised this hasn't been brought up, since it is an anime about talking dogs, more or less. Also, GDW has one of the most epic themes I've heard for an anime: [video=youtube;Eo0jgXJwFMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo0jgXJwFMc[/video]



I think I watched the first episode of Gin and about five of Weed,

Gin is a bit old...I just lost my interest in it quickly because it just seemed...eh...

Weed was kind of interesting, though. Is it worth finishing?

...and yeah, Weed has a pretty good theme, not my favorite, but not bad


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 6, 2014)

Feste said:


> Has anyone seen Ginga Densetsu Weed or Gin Nageboroshi Gin? I'm really surprised this hasn't been brought up, since it is an anime about talking dogs, more or less. Also, GDW has one of the most epic themes I've heard for an anime:



Not as epic as the first: GO CHEESY 80's DOGS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

[video=youtube;Q4_mrdCI6Rw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4_mrdCI6Rw[/video]

Gin is one of the worst animes I've ever seen. So bizarre, so cruel, so cheesy. Who cannot love it? (Although Weed does have the "Ball Snatcher")


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 7, 2014)

I just saw the entirety of No Game No Life. That Ace Attorney scene early on was hilarious!

Also, as my avatar would show you, I'm watching Log Horizon. I love Nyanta.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 7, 2014)

Both of those were excellent. I absolutely can't wait for no game no life's second season. I love that genre of game based anime.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 11, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Both of those were excellent. I absolutely can't wait for no game no life's second season. I love that genre of game based anime.


Log Horizon is getting a second season too!


----------



## PurryFurry (Aug 11, 2014)

I have no list... but I'm looking for more good stuff to watch on Netflix.  If anyone has suggestions based on my interests below, lemme know.  

Favorite so far: Attack on Titan.

Watching: Death Note.

I like action, uniqueness, and comedy- but not cheesy comedy.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 12, 2014)

PurryFurry said:


> I have no list... but I'm looking for more good stuff to watch on Netflix.  If anyone has suggestions based on my interests below, lemme know.
> 
> Favorite so far: Attack on Titan.
> 
> ...



Katekyo Hitman Reborn! All about mafias!


----------



## PurryFurry (Aug 12, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn! All about mafias!



I'll check it out.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 16, 2014)

Thought I should post this here. It's the only AD date given in Trigun. So if any of you were itching to know when Trigun took place, it's around 3100-3200.
From episode 26, Under the Sky so Blue.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 17, 2014)

I've started Death Note after reading the manga. I like it a lot.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 19, 2014)

Been awhile since I've bothered to check out this thread...

I watched the last two episodes of *Jormungand.*





Caught it right were some seriously juicy plot details were being let known and I kept watching it. 
I like the character designs. This is the first anime that I've seen that the characters' eyes aren't detailed with highlights, but rather have a more matted finish.

It had a _Black Lagoon_ flavor to it, with barely-legal/llegal multi-million-dollar activities (arms trading) and likable characters that do things that one doesn't agree with. But from the three episodes that I watched, it was a bit more clean-cut. It didn't put me off like_ Black Lagoon_ did. Lots of talking, and since it's set in contemporary times, it hits close to home as far as how the state things are going around the world.

If I wasn't careful, I could've ended up watching the entire series.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 19, 2014)

Just started watching Kill la Kill seeing as its randomly popped up on UK's shitty netflix, pretty awesome ^_^


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 21, 2014)

There's so much confusion online as to whether No Game No Life is gonna get a second season.
We need a reveal and a solid release date.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 2, 2014)

*Gurren Lagann *made me fucking cry. I watched the last few eps tonight on netflix. So much sadness.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 13, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> *Gurren Lagann *made me fucking cry. I watched the last few eps tonight on netflix. So much sadness.




*NO NO NO NOOO DONT.*
Im fucking hooked on this right now, i just got to episode 8, holy fucking shit man, i wasnt expecting that to fucking happen they were awesome, then bam, way way way sooner than i'd expect anything like that to happen, and you're telling me it gets sadder than that?!

I also finished Kill la kill the other week, it was fucking awesome, again  the only character they killed off was my favorite -_-


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 16, 2014)

Gurren Lagann...was perfect...
Just finished it, i just, i mean, holy crap, all of that, i mean ,just, holy fuck...

That was epic...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 17, 2014)

just watched the first 10 episodes of Space Dandy, really good anime that goes all over the place, also it's super pretty.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Gurren Lagann...was perfect...
> Just finished it, i just, i mean, holy crap, all of that, i mean ,just, holy fuck...
> 
> That was epic...


Baby's first super robot show.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 17, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Baby's first super robot show.



Doesnt matter, galaxy size robot fight, nuff said.


----------



## Carnau (Sep 18, 2014)

I feel like the only anime I can get into these days is The Boondocks really.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Doesnt matter, galaxy size robot fight, nuff said.







hi


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 6, 2014)

Fucks sake, watching space dandy...then episode 8 happened, this was supposed to be a fucking comedy goddammit...:cry:
Seriously though that was fucking sad...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 6, 2014)

Started watching Planetes.
Grade A+ anime. Great characters, unique style, no superhumans and no bullshit.


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 6, 2014)

I just read Tokyo Ghoul but I might watch the anime.
Any recommendations on anime to watch or manga to read?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 6, 2014)

Enjoying "The Devil Is A Part-timer" on Netflix atm. 

Such a weird concept. But it works.


----------



## 0rang3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Parasyte, have read the manga and it was quite good.
I just finished haikyuu! and never thought that I would have liked a sports anime P:




RequiemOfHorrors said:


> I just read Tokyo Ghoul but I might watch the anime.
> Any recommendations on anime to watch or manga to read?


Claymore and terra formars.
Though they said terra formars's anime has alot of censorship like tokyo ghoul.


----------



## Wolveon (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been looking for something to watch, but can't really decide. Anyone have any recommendations? I prefer more action/story oriented anime to comedy or slice of life.
Here's my My Anime List if you want to know what I've already seen/like/dislike.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 23, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> I've been looking for something to watch, but can't really decide. Anyone have any recommendations? I prefer more action/story oriented anime to comedy or slice of life.
> Here's my My Anime List if you want to know what I've already seen/like/dislike.



-Tenchi Muyo
-Ranma 1/2
-Neon Genesis Evangelion
-Rurouni Kenshin 
-Trigun
-Outlaw Star
-Clannad
-Kokoro Connect
-Kore wa Zombie desu ka?! (Is this a Zombie?!)
-Puella Magi Madoka Magica
-The Devil is a Part Timer

I'm surprised none of these were on your list.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 31, 2014)

Been watching a number of anime movies...



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*
> Tenchi Muyo! (Tenchi the Movie 2) The Daughter of Darkness:*_
> 
> 
> ...





ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*Initial D - Third Stage:*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 7, 2014)

I just finished episode 19 of Neon Genesis Evangelion. These last two episodes....They were incredible. I'm shocked.



			
				electricblue said:
			
		

> _he one on the left. The title's misleading here. It has nothing to do with Tenchi's love life, but rather his parents'. And the villain was crazy on so many levels! A being that can twist dimensions and time? That alone makes you want to see how the heck does this rag-tag bunch deal with that!_
> _Such a shame that anthropic characters get wiped out._


_
_The film reminded me of Back to the Future.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been watching *Maken-Ki* and the gf I watched the first episode of *Tenchi Muyo *the other night, for a friend, who was distracted.


----------



## CygnusJess (Nov 7, 2014)

My MAL is here: http://myanimelist.net/profile/JediPadawanJess

My all-time favorite anime is Kishin Douji Zenki tied with Saint Seiya, followed by Yu Yu Hakusho, Ranma 1/2, Fushigi Yuugi, Cyborg 009, and G Gundam.

I'm currently watching Psycho-Pass, Terraformars, Parasyte, and Kamigami no Asobi


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 8, 2014)

Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood is finally on Netflix, how awesome sounding is the opening theme?
On episode 5 now, that 4th episode though


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 8, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood is finally on Netflix, how awesome sounding is the opening theme?
> On episode 5 now, that 4th episode though



It does have a nice theme. Musically that is. The story is shallower when compared to the first.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 8, 2014)

Im already on season 2, binge watched the entire first one today, i feel dirty...


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 13, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I've been watching *Maken-Ki* and the gf I watched the first episode of *Tenchi Muyo *the other night, for a friend, who was distracted.



You have the _Funimation_ channel, don't ya? ^^






Finished the entire series last night. 

_Tenchi Muyo! War On Geminar_ takes place 15 years after the last series (_Tenchi Muyo! GXP_). IT's known as _*Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari. *_While it may not look like it, character is indeed part of the Tenchi universe. Further connections with former Tenchi series are hinted.
The art style isn't Masaki's (the creator of the Tenchi franchise), but the story is. The story takes place in another world that's far more, um, down to earth, with a more European feel and, sadly, no furry aliens.

It's interesting that they're only 13 episodes, put their 45 minutes long each! After the first episode, the first part is basically a school-life anime, which is fun. But it's the second part that lives up to the 'War' part of the title. Then the mechs are unleashed and the wait was worth it!
But they do talk. A lot. A quality re-wind button will be your friend. Go to Wikipedia and learn the terminology. 

About _Maken-Ki!_... I'll post my thoughts when I finish watching it. ^^;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2014)

CygnusJess said:


> My MAL is here: http://myanimelist.net/profile/JediPadawanJess
> 
> My all-time favorite anime is Kishin Douji Zenki tied with Saint Seiya, followed by Yu Yu Hakusho, Ranma 1/2, Fushigi Yuugi, Cyborg 009, and G Gundam.
> 
> I'm currently watching Psycho-Pass, Terraformars, Parasyte, and Kamigami no Asobi


Why did you watch Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu without watching Full Metal Panic?


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 4, 2014)

Today is Usaka's birthday.
[video=youtube;SUamHEvVQy0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUamHEvVQy0[/video]


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 4, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Today is Usaka's birthday.
> video



Cool cover song. It gets catchy near the end.

For some reason this made my mountain bike horny :V


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 7, 2014)

My BFF and I just finished Big O. It was amazing, really. So artsy, so mind-bending. Highly recommended.

"SHOWTIME!"


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 8, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*
> Trigun - Badlands Rumble:*_
> 
> 
> ...



It reminded me why I used to watch _Trigun_ in the first place. Man I gotta finish watching that series! It's been too long...


----------



## cuba1980s (Dec 8, 2014)

THAT EVA BIKE HORN ARRANGE IS GODLY OH MAN


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Usaka


who?


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 8, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> It reminded me why I used to watch _Trigun_ in the first place. Man I gotta finish watching that series! It's been too long...


Badlands Rumble is great! 

Has anyone read the manga? I think it's the best form of Trigun. The ending of the anime in particular PALES in comparison.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 16, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> About _Maken-Ki!_... I'll post my thoughts when I finish watching it. ^^;



And because I said I would...

_*Maken-ki! Battling Venus*_





Where do I begin...
Under all the colorful fanservice, there's an anime about this guy that joins up a school mostly because there's beautiful girls. The catch is that it's one of those schools that help train the students' with their inner powers. 
The series is a plethora of all the anime tropes we've all come to love (or hate to love). If I ever decide to rewatch, I'll bring a clipboard to write 'em all down (hot springs scene, spying jealous friends, maid cafe, etc.).

Its strong points include the GORGEOUS animation (even if there was the occasional goof), as well as the English dubbing, which made it more hilarious than what it had to be.
The intro and ending themes are catchy.
Even if you miss a so-called important detail, you'll still have fun watching it.
They have that cool logo, too.

The weak? Oh boy. WAY too many characters for such a short series. There's no way they're gonna delve into each and every one. Still, this is probably the first time in my life that one of the more petite characters becomes a favorite (she was that awesome), while I discarded the main female as irrelevant for most of the series. Also, there are plot holes. 
As of this writing_, Funimation TV_ is no longer giving _Maken-ki!_ No new epidodes last week, not even a re-run scheduled for this one. I could be wrong here, but I believe it's because after the first OVA-turned-episode, the series starts to get carried away, perhaps more than what _Funimation TV_  can handle, and they gave warnings of sexual content in the show as it is!

While the show continues the trope-listing, judging by the gifs and screenshots that I found, I REALLY doubt that the second season will come around any time soon (it's also a little new, too). There's only so much ecchi one can take before it becomes uncomfortable. Really uncomfortable. I also REALLY doubt I'll have as much with the second season as I did with the first.
Heck, I doubt they'll actually battle Venus, the rival organization, given that they get along okay. 
I hope they keep the same voice-actors and that the comedy's just as good, or funnier. We'll see.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone have any opinions on kyoukai no kanata/beyond the boundaries

Im three episodes in, seems cool, is it worth it?


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 26, 2014)

Been watching *Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic* with Nuucat, and *MM!* on my own. Less then half way through either series, but *Magi *seems to be picking up quickly, while *MM!* is kinda going episode to episode.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuck Digimon and Yugioh.


----------



## theamazinngspook (Jan 2, 2015)

The amazing spider-man (2012) is worst anime


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 7, 2015)

Haven't had the focus to throw at *MM! *lately so I've switched to *Kill la Kill*, it's pretty entertaining and episode 4 had me laughing like a mad man. I'm going to try to do an episode of anime a day, maybe more. I was shown an entertaining amv today too.

Don't click this link. This is not a wholesome amv, you have been warned.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 8, 2015)

Anyone excited for Durarara!! 2? Airs on the 10th. Apparently its going to be 3 cour.



Imperial Impact said:


> Fuck Digimon and Yugioh.


B-but Digimon Tamers...


----------



## shamanate (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok! I may sound super gay for liking this, but I don't care! This new anime just started airing this new 2015 season, and so far I love it so much. Sure, there are anime I like more, but this one is definitely seeming like it might be my top 10! _Binan KÅkÅ ChikyÅ« BÅei-bu Love_ is the name of the anime, which roughly translates to, "_*Cute High Earth Defense Club LOVE!"*_It is basically a parody of "Magical Girl Anime" but the main cast is an all guy cast this time! It is the most adorable thing ever, because they are the "Battle Lovers" and they must defend the earth from the loveless! Their mascot is a pink wombat looking alien as well, which is a huge plus. The first anime is hilarious, so you should watch it on crunchyroll if you have a premium account, otherwise I dunno where you can watch it.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm really into Hunter x Hunter myself. A little disappointed in that I don't see two of the characters i want to all that often but the story and fight scenes are pretty damn awesome. Definitely recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> B-but Digimon Tamers...


Digimon Adventure tri. and this shit


----------



## pinkie (Jan 9, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> Haven't had the focus to throw at *MM! *lately so I've switched to *Kill la Kill*, it's pretty entertaining and episode 4 had me laughing like a mad man. I'm going to try to do an episode of anime a day, maybe more. I was shown an entertaining amv today too.
> 
> Don't click this link. This is not a wholesome amv, you have been warned.


I loved Kill la Kill!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> lately so I've switched to *Kill la Kill*, it's pretty entertaining and episode 4 had me laughing like a mad man.





pinkie said:


> I loved Kill la Kill!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 10, 2015)

Durarara!! x2 Shou kept up DRRR!!'s usual trend of having a fantastic opening. And for some reason even though Suzuhito Yasuda left the team the artwork only changed a little, and what changes that did occur make the show look even MORE like his work instead of less.

Also checked out Love Bullet. Its from the director of Revolutionary Girl Utena and Mawaru Penguindrum. Turned out to start out really fantastic.
Also: 
(yuri) 
(bear)



Imperial Impact said:


> Digimon Adventure tri. and this shit


They could turn out good though, couldn't they? I mean, its really unusual for Digimon to sport such a standard anime look and have characters that look like they're in their older teens. Its also odd that Adventure would be getting a third season after all these years. You don't think Toei would try its best to make it something worth watching?

And I'm not much on Yugioh, but as with the other, it could turn out good, right? Heck, its kind of interesting seeing it bring up characters from its older series.


----------



## GodFlossie (Jan 17, 2015)

How many episodes into "Haibane Renmai" did you go before you realized where they were? Does "The Sore-Foot Song" make your eyes water? How many times did you scream in utter frustration for the characters in "Saikano"? When the Amaterasu turned to target the Conquistador did you stand and yell "GO GO GO GO"! Can you name all 11 members of the legendary 501st Joint Fighter Wing? If "Jin-roh" beat you numb, maybe we can talk some day.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm about half way through *Kill la Kill* now, and the show has consistant entertainment value.
Also getting into watching *Rail Wars* and thinking about taking another shot at *MM! *and *Maken Ki* in the subbed department.
Nuucat and I are trudging through *Magi *still, that anime is all the feels.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Feb 3, 2015)

I've been marathoning Naruto Shippuden, I just recently saw Episodes 243-266.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 3, 2015)

Watched Persona 3: The Movie. Its pretty gud


----------



## RushThePanda (Feb 5, 2015)

I've been watching Naruto, since I missed the show's initial wave of popularity. However I just hit that large chunk of filler at the end of the season.

So I started watching Cowboy Bebop. Man, now I know why people talk so highly of it.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 5, 2015)

Rewatchin' F/SN: UBW and continuing to drool over Ufotable's animation. April cannot come fast enough.. D:


----------



## Kid Boruto (Feb 18, 2015)

I recently watched Magic Kaito 1412 Episodes 01-13, will prob watch the older OVAs after I catch up.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


>


----------



## SageMerric (Feb 19, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Fuck Digimon and Yugioh.


I hope by Digimon you're not including Digimon Tamers...


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 19, 2015)

SageMerric said:


> I hope by Digimon you're not including Digimon Tamers...





Imperial Impact said:


> Digimon Adventure tri. and this shit


.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2015)

We tumblr now.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 21, 2015)

HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2015)

part 2


----------



## Ieono (Feb 21, 2015)

Eww Turn A gundam...

Been watching a bunch of Macross OVAs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 22, 2015)

This one took me all day to do.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 3, 2015)

The UK version of Amazon Instant Video has various Digimon seasons.

I personally don't care that much about it, but there's a lot of fans here who might be interested.


----------



## Zabrina (Mar 3, 2015)

I watched too much anime in too little time and now I'm a bit burnt out. Recently I've been watching No.6, and I finished Love Live. I've also started Hunter x Hunter and it's much better then I thought.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 3, 2015)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Half the time they don't even sync the words to the mouth movement correctly.



You are aware, in anime, they do the animation first, then record the vocals, while in western animation, it's the other way around.




Car Fox said:


> I like Initial D... :F



Same here.  Need to watch it again...


Oh... heh... almost forgot:  *FLCL!*


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 4, 2015)

Searched for _Legendz _DVD's while in Japan. Didn't find any, possibly because they're quite old.

Also, there's some weird thing called_ Psycho-Pass_ that apparently had its own store.

That and there was this show, _Yokai Watch_ or something, that seemed fairly massive, that had... demon cats...or something...


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 4, 2015)

Seriously i got catched by precure again


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's a few:

"You're Under Arrest"

"Last Exile"

And the movie "Wolf Children"... if you see nothing else, watch this film!  The two series above are also worth a watch.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 4, 2015)

I've recently been rewatching the revamped version of Hunter X Hunter, this time with a friend, and he is hooked as well. Before that was Planetes and Paranoia Agent, both great shows.

Also I picked up FLCL on blu-ray woo!


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 6, 2015)

So, anyone else instantly hyped about *Bartkira*?

I'm not a huge fan of the simpsons, but dang, this looks cool.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 14, 2015)

Been watching *The Devil is a Part-Timer*, which seems to be a rather enjoyable show for me. It's not too ecchi and the storyline is moving along at a decent enough pace to keep me interested.


----------



## Gumshoe (Mar 14, 2015)

I've recently gotten hooked on Hyouka.  I like how the mysteries are more laid-back in contrast to shows like Detective Conan, which usually features murder.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

I started watching Gundam Build Fighters, can't believe I missed this one. I'm a huge Gundam fan, and have been into Gunpla since I was little, so this show is like *squeeee!*


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 18, 2015)

So, I spent my morning watching _Yuri Kuma Arashi_... I confess I don't know how to feel about this show, nor do I really understand the motivations behind what seems to be going on. I know, I know, this is Kunihiko Ikuhara we're talking about, but I watched both _Utena_ and _Penguindrum_ and this is even more cryptic than either of those shows, and yet more limited in scope as well, not to mention there isn't a healthy relationship in sight, and that the characters are not quite characters yet despite me being 3 episodes in. This show needs to pick up really quick for me to keep watching; pretty visuals are not going to be enough.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 18, 2015)

i've been getting into full metal alchemist


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 18, 2015)

watched todadora recently. shit was great.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 18, 2015)

Who else is ready for the Anime adaptation of Ushio to Tora coming this Summer?!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;eTgab21T_iM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTgab21T_iM[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 24, 2015)

Anybody watch "Read Or Die"...?


----------



## Ieono (Mar 24, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Anybody watch "Read Or Die"...?



YES! One of the most original anime out there. So full of hilarious ecchi awesomeness. 

also,


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2015)

Welp, G reco is over.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 26, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> Who else is ready for the Anime adaptation of Ushio to Tora coming this Summer?!


This is getting a revival? Awesome!

Anyway, a friend and I watched all of Ao no Exorcist.  Father Fujimoto and Mephisto were my favorites.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 29, 2015)

Some spoilers about some anime that just ended. Not giving out major story points. Just my feelings.



Spoiler



So far. I'm quite dissappointed by the last episodes for death parade and tokyo ghoul root of a. I kinda expected a lot mOre.. I'm so so with the last episode of Parasyte.  And the most satisfying ending for me with all the anime that just ended is Shirobako.  Currently waiting for yowamushi pedal and assassination classroom (if episode 11 is nit the last. If it is Then im dissapointed too) to finish..


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm not that big into anime, but I recently got into Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. They need a subtitle on the opening screen reading "Beyond Overdramatic." Seriously. I am enjoying it, though.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 5, 2015)

_Yuri Kuma Arashi_ just finished on a satisfying enough note... I must rewatch it someday.
It may not be Ikuhara's third masterpiece, but it sure ended being a pretty solid ride all things considered.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 5, 2015)

On sort  of funny anime is plastic nee san.
Its the best anime that i watched this year


----------



## Sylox (Apr 5, 2015)

God, I despise Kirito so much. He's such an annoying little bitch.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 7, 2015)

http://sparkyanim.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/one-stormy-night/OSN01.jpg


----------



## Risu (Apr 7, 2015)

I am a huge anime fan and I am into really dark and gory animes like Elfen Lied, Tokyo Ghoul, Kuroshitsuji etc,


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 8, 2015)

Risu said:


> I am a huge anime fan *and I am into really dark and gory animes* like Elfen Lied, Tokyo Ghoul, Kuroshitsuji etc,



Then you'd probably like this:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjCyyoTLYMA


----------



## Ieono (Apr 10, 2015)

I just watched the first two Persona 3 films. I am so impressed with the quality of the films, and how well they were able to translate such a deep, meaningful game with tons of content to the big screen. The second film was definitely better than the first, and I can't wait to see how well they do with the finale.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;bEUON5yAQJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEUON5yAQJk[/video]

Holy shit


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 13, 2015)

Nuucat and I just finished *Magi: Labyrinth of Magic* and I'm making my way through *Kill la Kill* and *Maken-Ki* still. 

It's been suggested several times by a co-worker that I watch *Assassination Classroom*. So I might.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 13, 2015)

So I just finished the first season of Tokyo Ghoul and I gotta say, I love it. The blood and gore...wow, I seriously wish they'd show all of the graphic ways people get killed instead of censoring it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;xZHN3vXqmow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZHN3vXqmow[/video]

So I have been watch the yuusha series.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 7, 2015)

One of my most anticipated anime for spring 2015 just got delayed. It is now set for a November release with a change in format. Instead of being an anime series, it will be a movie series.
As for my opinion, after seeing the first PV of it come out earlier today, I was kind of dissapointed on the art department. I don't know. When I first saw official art of tri, I was very excited since the look and feel became mature - ish. I thought to myself, they really have aged well. But then I saw some of the action scenes in the PV and it was crisp and had vivid colors (kind of comparable to Kaitou Joker). Which had be a bit dissapointed. But I am still very excited to see this.


----------



## Sylox (May 7, 2015)

Anybody watching "Food Wars"?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Anybody watching "Food Wars"?



Shoukugeki no soma?  
I am. Still need to watch the second episode tho. Haven't had the time to sit down and watch it yet. Been busy lately. But I have all the episodes ready. Well up to the latest released episode I mean.


----------



## Hell_Charm (May 7, 2015)

Watching Owari No Seraph at the moment, great so far, needs a little bit more action but we'll get there.
Started watching anime this school year because a girl in my class showed me some of the anime's she was watching and it looked epic .
So far I've finished Tokyo Ghoul, Elfenlied, Deadman Wonderland, Parasite, Akame ga kill, Blood c, Wolf's rain and Attack on titan  all great anime's if you like gore, action, horror and fantasy, only Wolf's rain was a bit more psychological


----------



## Just_Like_Magic (May 7, 2015)

I've recently been watching an anime called Death Parade and it's got a pretty interesting storyline. It's pretty much their interpretation of Limbo and what happens to people when they die. In this case, they pit two people against each other in the form of a game to decide who gets "reincarnated" and who gets sent to "the void" aka hell. It's not who wins the game who gets reincarnated however, but the person who proves themselves to be more worthy. 

Eh, I suck at explaining things, but it's really good, so you should check it out. It's even got a Light Yagami from Death Note cameo in one episode aha.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 27, 2015)

Just recently finished Fate/Zero, amazing anime. The basic story is that the Holy Grail war is about to commence and 7 teams of a mage and their servant, which is a summoned being from legends in history, have to fight to the death to get the omnipotent wish granting grail.
 The animation is great and blends CG perfectly to make all the fights look epic. Also the story can get pretty dark and the fights can reflect that with some really underhanded and dirty tactics that have some of the best results. It's of some of the highest quality animation by a studio that does some of the best animation in the industry. Their movie series Garden of Sinners I have heard is considered one of the best animated anime's period.
The fights also are really cool. 
the story is great with most all the characters getting development and being well fleshed out, though a couple of the minor characters don't get as much development. But all the main characters have tons of development. Also the servants are all based on legends and historical figures, like Alexander the great. It's really awesome to seem them fight and work together with their masters.
The anime is 25 episodes long with the first episode being double the standard length just to introduce everyone. It's a really great series and definitely worth watching.


----------



## Furtaku (May 30, 2015)

I recently watched Inferno Cop, and it was absolutely hilarious. I used the title character as my avatar.

I'm currently watching Gintama, and I'm on episode 79. It really starts to take off at around episode 50.


----------



## Mesmerist (May 31, 2015)

Hey all! I've been interested in watching anime on my own since I was about 15 (y'know, like outside of my days of liking Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh as a preteen), but I've never really devoted much time to it on account of that feeling kinda unproductive. That said, I'd like to get into it just a little bit more.

Any suggestions on more feely-feel anime? I really liked the last half of Clannad season 1 and ALL of Clannad: After Story, for instance. Also the parts of Monogatari that had something actually intelligent to say on relationships and following your dreams.


----------



## Chitrakya (May 31, 2015)

Aaa I really want to watch Attack on Titan for the story but I hate gore of any sort ; ;  I think I will have to force myself to, because I'm very curious.
As a kid I really enjoyed Slayers, now I re-watched the series, I liked the first seasons of Pokemon and Naruto, now I watched Evangelion  and liked it cause I related to Shinji a lot, and Kill la Kill was epic, loved the fluid animations style, the story, the music and, of course, the characters *cough*satsuki


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2015)

Mesmerist said:


> Any suggestions on more feely-feel anime? I really liked the last half of Clannad season 1 and ALL of Clannad: After Story, for instance. Also the parts of Monogatari that had something actually intelligent to say on relationships and following your dreams.


Space runaway ideon.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 11, 2015)

Well I discovered anime on youtube. It was a clip of chunin exams in original naruto. I started liking it and watched all the original naruto and watching naruto shipuden. I really dislike it know becuase of war that is long and kaguya bullshit. I do watch small animes now and then like 10-20 episodes.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 15, 2015)

(trying to keep this PG-13)

my favorite genre of Anime is mostly Harem, Sci-Fi, usually something with Creatures in it.

ever saw Wolf Children?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

Chitrakya said:


> I hate gore of any sort










Something happened that I thought wasn't going to happen anytime soon: I started watching _Bleach_ again. 
Left off at Season 12 due to school and stuff. Then, after pressuring my sibling to start re-watching to no avail, out of nowhere she agrees to start again.
Gotta say that I'm enjoying it.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 5, 2015)

So summer anime season is here. And ive gotten a chance to sample some of the new ones that just came out.

So far, the ones I feel like I'll be watching more of are game of Laplace, gate and Charlotte.

Since Durarara is the next season, didn't count it as new. But this anime is still awesome. 

As for stuff I haven't watch yet but looking forward to that have already been released in Japan are Gangsta and Dandelion.


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jul 6, 2015)

I just finished seraph of the end and hellsing ultimate, and I have to say I loved both of them, hellsing ultimate was so badass  looking for a new gory/fantasy kind of anime like the one's I've watched before but :s good anime's like these seem hard to find sometimes


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 6, 2015)

I mostly like comedy, randomness, and "music related" genres. Love Live is probably my favorite music related anime, and Pani Poni Dash is so random, I like it. I'm currently watching Your Lie in April, and it's music related and apparently has drama. I don't usually like dramas though, but let's see how it goes. xD


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 6, 2015)

anyone watch tokyo ghoul yet? so good ^.^


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 6, 2015)

Hell_Charm said:


> I just finished seraph of the end and hellsing ultimate, and I have to say I loved both of them, hellsing ultimate was so badass  looking for a new gory/fantasy kind of anime like the one's I've watched before but :s good anime's like these seem hard to find sometimes


If ye haven't yet, try watching Akame ga kill, tokyo ghoul, attack on titan and maybe even kekkai sensen.. If ye wanna go Sci fi fantasy, then I really recommend psycho pass and Parasyte.  



Kurokawa said:


> I mostly like comedy, randomness, and "music related" genres. Love Live is probably my favorite music related anime, and Pani Poni Dash is so random, I like it. I'm currently watching Your Lie in April, and it's music related and apparently has drama. I don't usually like dramas though, but let's see how it goes. xD


I love k-on and Hibike euphonium. XD 



ShioBear said:


> anyone watch tokyo ghoul yet? so good ^.^


I want a new season of that. The last season left me hanging that I'm thinking of reading the Manga.


----------



## Astus (Jul 6, 2015)

Don't watch Tokyo ghoul, read it cause it's much better (in my opinion) same as Akame GA kill cause they cut that anime short even though they did that I still liked the anime


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 6, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> Don't watch Tokyo ghoul, read it cause it's much better (in my opinion) same as Akame GA kill cause they cut that anime short even though they did that I still liked the anime



yeah they only made half of deadman wonderland into anime -.-


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 6, 2015)

They basically do that to a lot of anime based on manga
Kuroshitsuji, beelzebub, fma original, rurouni kenshin, ghost hunt to name a few. Studios don't have the time and resources to fit in everything. They also need to balance the anime  content between a lot of viewers (fans of the series and newcomers and age groups). And sometimes they only get contracted to do like 12 to 13 episodes. So fitting everything is impossible. 

I still have a lot of Manga I need to read, but I feel it ruins the anime experience for me. I never finished Akame ga kill anime cuz I spoiled myself and just read the Manga. Now I can't seem to get back into the anime. So now I basically wait for the anime to be done before I start on the Manga.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 6, 2015)

i still need to preorder the new season of space dandy <3 hes a dandy guy... in space


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jul 6, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> If ye haven't yet, try watching Akame ga kill, tokyo ghoul, attack on titan and maybe even kekkai sensen.. If ye wanna go Sci fi fantasy, then I really recommend psycho pass and Parasyte.


Watched all of those already :3 only kekkai sensen and psycho are new to me, I should make a list somewhere tho XD but I posted the other one's on the previous pages in this thread.

And I totally agree that both tokyo ghoul, deadman wonderland and akame ga kill had a lousy ending -.- thank god one of my friends had the manga's on all three of them so I borrow them from her when she's finished reading (probably when school starts again)


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 6, 2015)

Somehow,  that's makes me glad I never got back to watching Akame ga kill anime.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 6, 2015)

I started to follow JoJo like my friend.  I even made a Shifter Druid in D&D cause one of it's substitution levels is a fucking stand.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 6, 2015)

Finished season 1 of Psycho Pass. Wow, definitely one of my faves now. I love it when cyberpunk is done so well.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 6, 2015)

Ha! Just finished psycho pass my own self! Great series! Also finished a
k project, very interesting


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

I love Anime! I dont really have a list but I can name a few I've seen like Princess Jellyfish, Kill la Kill, Ouran High, Inuyasha, and more but I did say name a few. My favorite has to be Kill la Kill, studio Trigger is sick! Im getting through Gurren Lagan now and as much as I was to hot about some parts of the start Im really into it now.


----------

